# What's Grilling/Smoking?



## Redtenchu

I know a few of you are masters of this culinary art.

Me?... I'm just a guy that prefers the taste of grilled meat.

I grilled some chicken with Dillo Dust dry rub Sunday, can't think of a better way to end a long day of lawn work!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Man that looks good; we'll all be over soon.


----------



## Ware

Great thread - looking forward to this one...


----------



## J_nick

Not the most impressive meal just burgers but I cooked 22 of them. We had the family over for my mother-in-laws birthday.


----------



## J_nick

I've been smoking these for 6 hours now! Time to eat


----------



## SGrabs33

J_nick said:


> I've been smoking these for 6 hours now! Time to eat


Looks pretty good to me Jnick!

We had my wife's family over for her dads b-day. I picked up a whole beef tenderloin from Costco and broke it down in to some filets. I did a reverse sear - cooked until internal was around 120 and then got the grill up to 500 degrees for searing. The wife made some blue cheese herb butter which was amazing.

The Cook:


Final:


----------



## Wes

SGrabs33 said:


> We had my wife's family over for her dads b-day. I picked up a whole beef tenderloin from Costco and broke it down in to some filets. I did a reverse sear - cooked until internal was around 120 and then got the grill up to 500 degrees for searing. The wife made some blue cheese herb butter which was amazing.
> 
> The Cook:
> 
> 
> Final:


This could have been my house on a different day. Our primary go to steak is the Costco Tenderloin. I slice it up into 1.5" thick cuts. I then cut up the leftovers from the tapered ends and skewer them for the kids.

I just recently learned about the reverse-sear and can't wait to try it.

I would also love to get the recipe for the blue cheese herb butter. I've made herb butter before, but never tried incorporating blue cheese.


----------



## SGrabs33

This was the first time I tried butchering the tenderloin myself and it was pretty easy. You don't have any recommendations on cooking the other parts of the tenderloin(other than the filet) do you?

I probably ate 3/4 of a stick of butter last night  
Here you go: Blue Cheese Butter


----------



## Wes

Thanks for the blue cheese butter recipe. This is very similar to how I make herb butter. I make herb butter (I'm not really making butter) as follows:


Combine softened butter and herbs/spices in a bowel

Lay out a sheet of plastic wrap

Spoon butter/herb mixture into middle of plastic wrap making a "log" shape - The shape doesn't have to be perfect

Fold the plastic wrap in half so that the "log" lays in the middle

Grab both ends of the plastic wrap, and slowly roll the log across the counter so that you are twisting the ends closed like a candy wrapper

You may have to let some air out, but it will tighten everything up. You now have an herb-butter log. I stick mine back in the fridge for future use.

I will admit, you lost me with the filet comment. So I had to look it up. I'm still not certain which part is actually the filet, but I know which parts it obviously is not. I make "steaks" out of everything I can. I remove the small tube like piece that will obviously fall off along the smaller end of the tenderloin.

I usually will wrap the large end with bacon as it has a very similar piece that likes to come off during grilling. At times will remove this as well if he large end of the tenderloin is big enough.

Personally, I've always taken everything that wasn't large enough to be considered a steak and cut it up into golf-ball sized pieces. These get put on skewers for the kids, or occasionally I'll cook them in a cast iron skillet for myself at lunch time. (I work from home when not travelling).

You might also like this video:


----------



## J_nick

Wes said:


> Combine softened butter and herbs/spices in a *bowel*


I prefer to use a bowl, but I guess to each his own :lol:


----------



## Wes

No, no, no... you're doing it wrong. I left out a step, it should have gone right before combining...


eat the butter and herbs

There is a whole physical and chemical reaction that must occur. Seriously though, I had to type that post twice because my internet stopped working. It was spelled "bowel" the first time too, but I caught it. Not sure why I'm making bowls into bowels today.


----------



## Ware

I'm a BIG fan of the reverse sear. A good instant read thermometer like the Thermapen® Mk4 makes the job easier.

For the small end of the tenderloin that doesn't yield a nice size steak, a trick I've seen is to cut those twice as thick (3"), then butterfly and bacon wrap them. It basically makes a full size filet.


----------



## SGrabs33

Wes said:


> I will admit, you lost me with the filet comment.


This is basically the breakdown I went with:


I pretty much cut the "small roast" section into steaks too.



Ware said:


> A good instant read thermometer like the Thermapen® Mk4 makes the job easier.


I've heard great things about the ThermaPen on the EggHead Forum. I have a different instant read that I bought off of Amazon which works pretty well.

I should have thought about the butterfly approach, good idea. For the descent sized left over pieces I think I may go with kabobs and then grind the remainder into some good burgers.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wes

Thanks for the breakdown. It's interesting that the portion your picture describes as the filet, is the same portion that the guy in video stated was the Chateau Briand.

For what it's worth, Wikipedia describes the cuts as follows:

"The three main "cuts" of the tenderloin are the butt, the center-cut, and the tail. The butt end is usually suitable for carpaccio, as the eye can be quite large; cutting a whole tenderloin into steaks of equal weight will yield proportionally very thin steaks from the butt end. The center-cut is suitable for portion-controlled steaks, as the diameter of the eye remains relatively consistent. The center-cut can yield the traditional filet mignon or tenderloin steak, as well as the Chateaubriand steak and beef Wellington. The tail, which is generally unsuitable for steaks due to size inconsistency, can be used in recipes where small pieces of a tender cut are called for, such as beef Stroganoff."

Based on this info it appears that the middle portion can be both the ChateauBriand or the the Filet. Interesting stuff! I learned something new today.

As an Egg owner, I'm a fan of the EggHead Forums as well. Another great site for all things barbecue is amazingribs.com.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wes said:


> Another great site for all things barbecue is amazingribs.com.


+1 on AmazingRibs.com. It's THE source, especially for things like reverse sear on steaks.


----------



## Wes

dfw_pilot said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another great site for all things barbecue is amazingribs.com.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on AmazingRibs.com. It's THE source, especially for things like reverse sear on steaks.
Click to expand...

Agreed! Not to mention a great review on some of the best tools. I typically always use his (Meathead Goldwyn) site to "click through" to Amazon before making a purchase of a product just to show my support of what he does.


----------



## Ware

Grilled up some weeknight burgers on the Yoder... :bandit:


----------



## Wes

I grilled up some beef fajitas on the Egg, but forgot to take a picture.


----------



## Ware

Wes said:


> I grilled up some beef fajitas on the Egg, but forgot to take a picture.


I used to have a Kamado Joe Big Joe. I enjoyed cooking on ceramic. There is an old T.G. Sheppard song that pretty much describes my relationship with grills/smokers...


----------



## Wes

I'm going to reverse sear these bad boys. The steaks, not the bananas.


----------



## Ware

Wes said:


> I'm going to reverse sear these bad boys. The steaks, not the bananas.


Nice! How were they?


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to reverse sear these bad boys. The steaks, not the bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! How were they?
Click to expand...

+1 my mouth started watering once a saw them


----------



## Wes

Excellent! They were a little more done than I typically prefer - I like them medium rare - but with the wife being pregnant I figured better safe than sorry. I didn't feel like trying to hit two different temps.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks awesome!


----------



## Wes

These hit the 145 mark before they began to rest. Still, I can't complain. We have an HEB nearby that carries USDA prime steaks at counter. It's hard to go wrong with prime - short of just completely burning it.


----------



## Ware

Does anyone else use a Thermapen? I wouldn't trade mine for anything.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Does anyone else use a Thermapen? I wouldn't trade mine for anything.


I'm wanting to get one. I might mention it to the wife for Father's Day!


----------



## Mightyquinn

I have one too and feel the same way!!! It's awesome for everything!!! I have the Mk4 BTW!


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I have one too and feel the same way!!! It's awesome for everything!!! I have the Mk4 BTW!


Same here. I'm a Thermapen evangelist, so I'm on my third. I had the original... then upgraded when they released the backlit model... and again when the Mk4 came out. I gifted the old ones to friends/family.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I too love the Thermapen, but have the old original version. I can't grill without it. For better knowledge about the temperature inside the Webber, I also got a Thermocouple meter:










and high temp probe, good up to ~ 2200°F / 1200°C that sits in a grove of the GrillGrates.










It's nice to know the temp of the grill at the grilling surface.

The combo uses a standard connection so different probes can be used, and I snake the probe cable through a small hole in the side of the grill used for the lid so the lid seals completely, even with the probe on the inside. I'm sure there are some slick wireless systems out there but this works well too.


----------



## gijoe4500

Is the thermapen worth it? I have a Kitchenaid probe that gets used in the oven and grill. (primarily the grill) and it has a probe that i can stick in, and just leave in, until desired internal temperature is reached.

I cook on a Weber EP-330.


----------



## dfw_pilot

gijoe4500 said:


> Is the thermapen worth it?


In a word, yes. The instant readings are what is so nice. Don't break the bank, but if you have some extra money at some point, consider it.


----------



## gijoe4500

dfw_pilot said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the thermapen worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> In a word, yes. The instant readings are what is so nice. Don't break the bank, but if you have some extra money at some point, consider it.
Click to expand...

I'll have to put it on my birthday wish-list, and see what happens.


----------



## Ware

I see the Thermapen® as cheap insurance against foodborne illness - so definitely worth the cost of admission. 

That said, this Javelin Pro Duo boasts a similar feature set and has great reviews at about half the cost.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> I see the Thermapen® as cheap insurance against foodborne illness - so definitely worth the cost of admission.
> 
> That said, this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GRFHXVQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1boasts a similar feature set and has great reviews at about half the cost.


The ThermaPen is all the rage on the Big Green Egg forum. I am ok with waiting a second for a read out so I went with a Lavatools PT12 Javelin and it has worked well for almost a year now. Lavatools have great reviews on Amazon as Ware said.


----------



## gijoe4500

The Javelin is a lot easier to swallow, price wise. Guess I can see about picking up one of those. The one I have no works ok, but it takes about 12-15 seconds for a temperature and the long cord to the probe can get a bit annoying.


----------



## dfw_pilot

What's nice about instant is that you can stick the meat with the probe, then draw it out slowly, and see what the temps are all through the meat. It's a small thing, though. And, patience _is_ a virtue.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> What's nice about instant is that you can stick the meat with the probe, then draw it out slowly, and see what the temps are all through the meat. It's a small thing, though. And, patience _is_ a virtue.


Good point. That's something I take for granted with the Thermapen - being able to read the 'temperature profile' of a piece of meat on the grill.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Before buying a Thermapen I had a ThermaQ 









It came with Smokehouse Penetration Probe









and High Temp Air Probe









Last weekend I was smoking in my WSM(Webber Smokey Mountain) and the temperature probe just didn't seem to be reading right, so after checking with my Thermapen, I discovered that the probe was reading incorrectly and was broken. So I ended up getting these two probes to replace that one and they both were delivered today.

Smokehouse Penetration Probe Stainless Armor









Low-Cost Oven Cooking Probe









I'm hoping the armored cable will last a little longer than the other one did and the low cost one is good for the oven as we use that occasionally for some dishes. Here is a pic of my current setup


----------



## SGrabs33

Not smoking/grilling this weekend but maybe next. I'm really looking forward to it though because my Costco finally stared carrying Prime packers. I've never tried one before but I read through the AmazingRibs.com walkthrough and it's pretty extensive. I'll be sure to post pics when it's smoking.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Not smoking/grilling this weekend but maybe next. I'm really looking forward to it though because my Costco finally stared carrying Prime packers. I've never tried one before but I read through the AmazingRibs.com walkthrough and it's pretty extensive. I'll be sure to post pics when it's smoking.


Wow! I'm super jealous! A Prime packer for $2.99/lb?! Ever price a Creekstone?

I usually stay away from brisket because I can't find Primes around here. Pork is pretty forgiving, but I've decided it takes a good brisket to make a good brisket. :nod:

Please post an update when you prep/smoke that thing! :bandit:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Wow! I'm super jealous! A Prime packer for $2.99/lb?! Ever price a Creekstone?
> 
> I usually stay away from brisket because I can't find Primes around here. Pork is pretty forgiving, but I've decided it takes a good brisket to make a good brisket. :nod:


I've never heard of Creekstone but it looks a lot like Snake River Farms which is all the rage over on the Egghead Forum. $139 is a lot of cash for a chunk of beef that's hard to cook, that would def keep me away. Im ok with making a mistake on $35 and making it in to some really good chili.

I will def post some pics.


----------



## MrMeaner

Just bought a Yoder YS640 Pellet Smoker on the competition cart. Have made fantastic ribs, brisket and smoked ribeyes on it so far. Will take some pictures next cook. Gonna do some beer butt chicken and another brisket. Prime Brisket around here is $2.99 per pound


----------



## Ware

Burgers on the Yoder... love the GrillGrates. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Burgers on the Yoder... love the GrillGrates. :thumbup:


Looks pretty darn good to me!

We went with pizza tonight on the BGE. I think it's one of the better crusts I've gotten.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...We went with pizza tonight on the BGE. I think it's one of the better crusts I've gotten.


Looks great. Pizzas are one thing I miss about my Kamado Joe. I never splurged for one, but I have an Egghead buddy that uses a Super Peel. They are super cool.


----------



## MrMeaner

Smoking a 14lb prime brisket, pork ribs and pork shoulders on the Yoder today for a Masters golf party - should be some great groceries


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...We went with pizza tonight on the BGE. I think it's one of the better crusts I've gotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Pizzas are one thing I miss about my Kamado Joe. I never splurged for one, but I have an Egghead buddy that uses a Super Peel. They are super cool.
Click to expand...

That's thing looks pretty cool. I use parchment paper to transfer the pizza on and off the stone. It does get descently burnt on the edges during the cook but it's solid enough to pull the pizza back on to a flat pan when done. Cool usually lasts about 7 min @500.

Cooking some ribs today!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ribs and jalapeño mac!


----------



## Ware

Grilled some chicken to have with some cilantro lime brown rice. Nothing fancy, but the beer is cold.


----------



## SGrabs33

Put the brisket on the BGE @ 12am this morning. Grill @ 250 with some apple chunks.



The grill held temp pretty well. It was just over 200 when I woke up to check it this morning. Brisket @ 150 so I wrapped it with foil and put it back on.


----------



## J_nick

Nothing fancy but it was delicious, BBQ Chicken

Every time I grill I tell my wife how nice it would be to have a Thermopen  hopefully it's working


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> Put the brisket on the BGE @ 12am this morning. Grill @ 250 with some apple chunks.
> 
> 
> 
> The grill held temp pretty well. It was just over 200 when I woke up to check it this morning. Brisket @ 150 so I wrapped it with foil and put it back on.


Quoting myself.... the brisket turned out great.


----------



## MrMeaner

Bought to do smoked chili lime chicken breasts and drum sticks on the Yoder. I made two spatchcocked chickens on the smoker the other day, don't think ill ever cook chicken any other way at this point. Was the best chicken i have ever had!!


----------



## J_nick

MrMeaner said:


> don't think ill ever cook chicken any other way at this point. Was the best chicken i have ever had!!


That's how I feel about my Traeger, you have to really over cook it to dry it out.


----------



## Ware

I've read the horror stories of bristles from wire grill brushes ending up in food, so I usually use a wad of aluminum foil to clean my grates; however, I just received one of these from Amazon and I'm anxious to try it out...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9z9T9_YxDM


----------



## Mightyquinn

Interesting tool! I too have been looking for something different to clean the grill than the wire brushes.


----------



## Budstl

Everything looks damn good. Nice work fellas. This will be a great thread. I share a few of my cooks.
My smoker. Also have a weber kettle. Love them both. At my old property.

Last cook i did. Mmmm brisket.

Get to hang food. Also can use a grate.


----------



## Ware

Budstl said:


> Everything looks damn good. Nice work fellas. This will be a great thread. I share a few of my cooks.
> My smoker. Also have a weber kettle. Love them both. At my old property.
> 
> Last cook i did. Mmmm brisket.
> 
> Get to hang food. Also can use a grate.


Nice! PBC?


----------



## Budstl

You got it right ware. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Ware

Got a late start this afternoon, but I'm working on a rack of baby backs and some baked beans for dinner. The seasoning is Plowboys Yardbird - one of my go-to rubs. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Just glazed them with a mix of Head Country (Ponca City, OK) and Arkansas honey. I'll probably pull them in another 15-20 minutes. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

The smoker is a Yoder YS640 pellet rig... I like to use a mix of pecan and cherry pellets.


----------



## Redtenchu

That looks a lot better than my nachos...


----------



## Ware

Done! I'm trying these disposable cutting boards - they are petty cool.


----------



## Budstl

Ribs look excellent. I love plowboys and head country sauce. I haven't tried their rub yet though.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I hope that meat tasted as good as it looks.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> I hope that meat tasted as good as it looks.


It was terrible, so I decided to double down and throw a pork butt on today. 

The rub is Smokin' Guns BBQ Hot from Kansas City - another one of my favorites.


----------



## ericgautier

First smoke of the season.. Babyback ribs.

Top one is seasoned with TwistedQ Wicked Sweet Bourbon (first time trying it) and bottom one is just salt, garlic powder, onion powder and sugar (this one is for the kids).






(2 hours in, Hickory pellets, controller set to 225.. grate probably 250ish)


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> The smoker is a Yoder YS640 pellet rig... I like to use a mix of pecan and cherry pellets.


I am trying to convince the wife that I need a bigger smoker. If I get the go ahead, the YS640 is my top choice now. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Made some chicken with Dillo Dust dry rub for my meal prepping this week.

I use a standard Bermuda Stolon to check meat temp, it's nothing fancy, but works.

 :lol:


----------



## Ware

Getting closer. We had other plans for dinner so I let this one go low and slow all day. I'll let it rest when it's done and pull it before bed. Should have some good meals this week. :thumbup:



ETA: Done. It went almost 12 hours.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The smoker is a Yoder YS640 pellet rig... I like to use a mix of pecan and cherry pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to convince the wife that I need a bigger smoker. If I get the go ahead, the YS640 is my top choice now. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

They're not cheap, but I've been very impressed with the Yoder. They are built very well (in Kansas). I was a pellet skeptic, but it's hard to beat the convenience and the wood-fired flavor is great.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Made some chicken with Dillo Dust dry rub for my meal prepping this week.
> 
> I use a standard Bermuda Stolon to check meat temp, it's nothing fancy, but works.
> 
> :lol:


Looks great Red!


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> They're not cheap, but I've been very impressed with the Yoder. They are built very well (in Kansas). I was a pellet skeptic, but it's hard to beat the convenience and the wood-fired flavor is great.


 :thumbup:

How do you like the 2 piece diffuser for direct grilling? Do you use direct grilling much on it?


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not cheap, but I've been very impressed with the Yoder. They are built very well (in Kansas). I was a pellet skeptic, but it's hard to beat the convenience and the wood-fired flavor is great.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> How do you like the 2 piece diffuser for direct grilling? Do you use direct grilling much on it?
Click to expand...

Mine came with a 1-piece diffuser, but I upgraded to the 2-piece when it became available. It works really well, but most of my direct grilling fits easily on that left half of the cooking surface. The 2-piece also makes it much easier to vacuum out the ash between smoking sessions without removing the whole diffuser.

I probably direct grill more than I smoke on it. That was a feature that really drew me toward the Yoder. I do use the optional GrillGrates for that.


----------



## coreymays22

We cooked these last weekend. Not exactly grilled or smoked (other than the wife running around with a broom turning off smoke detectors), but it is my favorite way to cook a filet. BTW, Sams always has the best prices on meat in my area. I believe the beef tenderloin was around $12/lb.


----------



## SGrabs33

coreymays22 said:


> We cooked these last weekend. Not exactly grilled or smoked (other than the wife running around with a broom turning off smoke detectors), but it is my favorite way to cook a filet. BTW, Sams always has the best prices on meat in my area. I believe the beef tenderloin was around $12/lb.


Those look really good. Yea, SAMs is great around here. If you want to take those to the next level try some butter on top!



SGrabs33 said:


> This was the first time I tried butchering the tenderloin myself and it was pretty easy. You don't have any recommendations on cooking the other parts of the tenderloin(other than the filet) do you?
> 
> I probably ate 3/4 of a stick of butter last night
> Here you go: Blue Cheese Butter


----------



## coreymays22

SGrabs33 said:


> coreymays22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cooked these last weekend. Not exactly grilled or smoked (other than the wife running around with a broom turning off smoke detectors), but it is my favorite way to cook a filet. BTW, Sams always has the best prices on meat in my area. I believe the beef tenderloin was around $12/lb.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look really good. Yea, SAMs is great around here. If you want to take those to the next level try some butter on top!
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time I tried butchering the tenderloin myself and it was pretty easy. You don't have any recommendations on cooking the other parts of the tenderloin(other than the filet) do you?
> 
> I probably ate 3/4 of a stick of butter last night
> Here you go: Blue Cheese Butter
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I always finish it with regular butter on top. I have always wanted to try it with Compound Butter, but that Blue Cheese Butter looks amazing.


----------



## Alan

Yummm. I might have to look into getting a Sam's card. :thumbup:



coreymays22 said:


>


----------



## Mightyquinn

Just in case if someone was in the market for anything from Thermoworks, they are having a sale with 15% everything on there site. Use coupon code: SITEWIDE15OFF.

I can't find any real restrictions so you should be good with anything you want.


----------



## j4c11

I grilled some spare ribs yesterday. No pictures, but it came out great. I make a rub out of salt, pepper, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, paprika and fennel. For extra flavor points, I suggest basting with garlic using a handful of summer savory as the "brush". Unfortunately, my summer savory is still growing.

I also make a really good BBQ sauce. Fry a chopped onion until translucent, add a few cups of ketchup, a tablespoon of Worchestershire sauce, about a cup of apple cider vinegar and a couple cups of brown sugar. Adjust to taste. Simmer for 15-20 minutes and it's ready to go. Not sure what style of sauce it is, but it's sweet and sour and very delicious.


----------



## ericgautier

j4c11 said:


> I also make a really good BBQ sauce. Fry a chopped onion until translucent, add a few cups of ketchup, a tablespoon of Worchestershire sauce, about a cup of apple cider vinegar and a couple cups of brown sugar. Adjust to taste. Simmer for 15-20 minutes and it's ready to go. Not sure what style of sauce it is, but it's sweet and sour and very delicious.


^ this BBQ sauce sounds delicious. I might have to try this next time. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Here is an interesting variant on burnt ends. If you ever find yourself in Wichita, I would highly recommend stopping by All Things BBQ. :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

I don't have pics, but I made some grated ginger and hoisin sauce grilled chicken thighs. Not too bad.


----------



## Redtenchu

This thread always makes me hungry!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> This thread always makes me hungry!


lol, +1!


----------



## ericgautier

Grilled up some skirt steaks today. Threw a few mesquite wood chunks in with the charcoal.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Grilled up some skirt steaks today. Threw a few mesquite wood chunks in with the charcoal.


That looks fantastic. Any special seasoning?


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> That looks fantastic. Any special seasoning?


Thanks! Just the basics... rubbed it down with olive oil, then pink himalayan sea salt, crushed black pepper, granulated garlic & onion powder.


----------



## MrMeaner

Found a recipe for Smoked meat loaf stuffed with cheese!! Best meatloaf I've ever had!!


----------



## J_nick

MrMeaner said:


> Found a recipe for Smoked meat loaf stuffed with cheese!! Best meatloaf I've ever had!!


Well don't be stingy let's see the recipe! I have a ton of mashed potatoes left over from last night so meatloaf would be good.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'm helping a friend with social media for his Smokehouse, he is building this today LOL



He wants to have a mobile smoker he can cater events with!


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a recipe for Smoked meat loaf stuffed with cheese!! Best meatloaf I've ever had!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't be stingy let's see the recipe! I have a ton of mashed potatoes left over from last night so meatloaf would be good.
Click to expand...

+1, I'm not a meatloaf fan, but you caught my attention at "smoked" and "cheese".


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> I'm helping a friend with social media for his Smokehouse, he is building this today LOL
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to have a mobile smoker he can cater events with!


Nice!


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a recipe for Smoked meat loaf stuffed with cheese!! Best meatloaf I've ever had!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't be stingy let's see the recipe! I have a ton of mashed potatoes left over from last night so meatloaf would be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1, I'm not a meatloaf fan, but you caught my attention at "smoked" and "cheese".
Click to expand...

Sorry guys the girlfriend found the recipe somewhere on fackbook, she made it while I did all the lawn work last sunday. Basically used 3lbs of organic ground beef, stuff with a type of string cheese and threw it on the smoker in a pan for 4hrs at 225.


----------



## J_nick




----------



## wardconnor

I've made smoked meatloaf for years. It's some awesome food.

Here's the link

Just leave off the potatoes if you are not into that.


----------



## Ware

I smoked a variation of this Jack'd Up Smoked Meatloaf today. I'm not a meatloaf person, but it was pretty good.


----------



## SGrabs33

My wife wouldn't be a huge fan but I ate meatloaf growing up and loved it. The above looks pretty darn good Ware.
I will have to give these recipes a try.


----------



## Ware

If you haven't had a moink ball, you haven't lived. 

I've always used frozen meatballs, but these look pretty amazing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKCM-ifik3c


----------



## SGrabs33

Moink Balls are amazing indeed.

A few of my other favorites appitizers are...
1. ABTs (there are many different variations of this treat)
2. Pig Shots

yummmmm


----------



## Ware

For anyone that uses KBB (Kingsford Blue Bag) in their charcoal grill or smoker, Lowe's and Home Depot run the 2-pack bundles on sale for about $10 during Memorial Day weekend. They usually run it on sale again for Independence Day and Labor Day. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

A friend gave me some uncut beef short ribs. Plan to smoke it this weekend. Any tips? Treat it like brisket?


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> If you haven't had a moink ball, you haven't lived.
> 
> I've always used frozen meatballs, but these look pretty amazing:


holy shitte!! Im trying these in the very near future!!


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> A friend gave me some uncut beef short ribs. Plan to smoke it this weekend. Any tips? Treat it like brisket?


I smoked beef ribs once, but they were select grade and didn't turn out too great(really fatty). I agree with you that you should treat it like a brisket, low and slow. Here is a descent overview

Make sure to post some pics as I definitely want some motivation to try these again!


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Make sure to post some pics as I definitely want some motivation to try these again!


Will do! :bandit:


----------



## Ware

What are your grilling/smoking plans for the upcoming holiday weekend?

I think the homemade moink balls in the video above are definitely going to find their way into my Yoder. :nod:


----------



## J_nick

I have a turkey I won in a newspaper giveaway from Thanksgiving. Stuck it in the fridge on Tuesday night and I plan on smoking it this weekend.


----------



## Alan

Have no fear if you do not have a smoker, you can still make the MOINK balls:

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/01/moink-ball-recipe-grilled-beef-meatball-wrapped-in-bacon.html


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> Have no fear if you do not have a smoker, you can still make the MOINK balls:
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/01/moink-ball-recipe-grilled-beef-meatball-wrapped-in-bacon.html


+1, he actually recommended cooking them at 375F in the video above to ensure that the bacon crisps up. You could do the same thing with indirect heat on a grill. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

These are going in overnight. Plan to wrap them in the morning.




(fat cap)


(trimmed the fat cap, there was a pocket of just fat.. trimmed that as well, salt and pepper rub)


----------



## J_nick

J_nick said:


> I have a turkey I won in a newspaper giveaway from Thanksgiving. Stuck it in the fridge on Tuesday night and I plan on smoking it this weekend.


My bird is in the brine overnight and I'm cooking it tomorrow. Here is the recipe I'm using http://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/poultry/maple-brined-turkey
I plan to smoke it first for 1.5-2 hours before turning the heat up.


----------



## Alan

Alan said:


> Have no fear if you do not have a smoker, you can still make the MOINK balls:
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/01/moink-ball-recipe-grilled-beef-meatball-wrapped-in-bacon.html


First attempt at these. I went easy on the BBQ sauce since I don't like too much sauce:


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> What are your grilling/smoking plans for the upcoming holiday weekend?
> 
> I think the homemade moink balls in the video above are definitely going to find their way into my Yoder. :nod:


Doing the Moink Balls today and maybe something else but not sure yet. Also bought two Prime briskets yesterday and 11lb and 13lb gonna prepare them today and put on first thing in the morning on Sunday


----------



## Alan

MrMeaner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your grilling/smoking plans for the upcoming holiday weekend?
> 
> I think the homemade moink balls in the video above are definitely going to find their way into my Yoder. :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the Moink Balls today and maybe something else but not sure yet. Also bought two Prime briskets yesterday and 11lb and 13lb gonna prepare them today and put on first thing in the morning on Sunday
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: on the briskets...sounds yummy.

I did my moinks this morning before it got too damn hot.


----------



## ericgautier

The beef ribs turned out great!


(Time to wrap)


(Sliced up like butter after FTC)


----------



## Redtenchu

ericgautier said:


> (Sliced up like butter after FTC)


Oh my!


----------



## SGrabs33

Those beef ribs look pretty darn good to me! What was the total cook time?


----------



## ericgautier

Redtenchu said:


> Oh my!


 :thumbup:



SGrabs33 said:


> Those beef ribs look pretty darn good to me! What was the total cook time?


About 12 hours... 6hrs unwrapped then another 6 after wrapping it (I used butcher paper). Smoker was cruising around 225'ish grate temp. Next time, I think I'll bump the temp up to 275'ish.


----------



## Ware

Oh my. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

^ looks delis!


----------



## dfw_pilot

ericgautier said:


> ^ looks delis!


+1


----------



## SGrabs33

All of these cooks are looking good!

I think we're just doing some burgers tonight. I'll have to decide if they are picture worthy or not.


----------



## GrassDaddy

My friend made it, but I ate it. Lol two full racks of ribs and brisket. I thought he was just giving me a taste not a buffet!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> All of these cooks are looking good!
> 
> I think we're just doing some burgers tonight. I'll have to decide if they are picture worthy or not.


We grilled burgers tonight, too. :thumbup:



GrassDaddy said:


> My friend made it, but I ate it. Lol two full racks of ribs and brisket. I thought he was just giving me a taste not a buffet!


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware




----------



## Alan

They look good, but the big question and probably the most important is....How did they taste? I rarely use chicken breasts anymore, they seem to need so much help in the flavor department. My go to for chicken are mostly thighs.


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> They look good, but the big question and probably the most important is....How did they taste? I rarely use chicken breasts anymore, they seem to need so much help in the flavor department. My go to for chicken are mostly thighs.


I do like the flavor of thighs. I soaked those breasts in some marinade to give them a little extra flavor.

Grilled some simple burgers tonight...


----------



## Alan

Burgers look great. I haven't grilled a burger in a while, need to do it soon.


----------



## touchofgrass

dfw_pilot said:


> Looks awesome!


We've got this magnet on our fridge... I love it!!! I often question who the hell would want to eat a Pittsburgh Blue (Bleu) after reading that description.. haha


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> Just in case if someone was in the market for anything from Thermoworks, they are having a sale with 15% everything on there site. Use coupon code: SITEWIDE15OFF.
> 
> I can't find any real restrictions so you should be good with anything you want.


You know??? I was thinking... you could use that ThermoWorks we have and smoke up a Lamb Roast like you've been promising for weeks now... Just sayin'

:lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Had 2 racks of ribs and some cast iron scalloped potatoes for Father's Day. Yum.


----------



## Ware

Yum.


----------



## SGrabs33

I guess I will put this in here since I will be using on my Egg.

I just got the wok set up for my BGE on Father's Day. Looking forward to seasoning it and giving it a try. Anyone here wok before and have advice or recipes? I def am planning on the usual Chinese but also looking forward to frying in it(crispy chicken wings).


----------



## ericgautier

The pellet smoker got a new stick burner companion today. Long story short, my brother "borrowed" my Toro 22" push mower to see if he would like mowing his own lawn (he uses a lawn service). He liked the mower so much (and mowing also) that he bartered this smoker in return.

http://imgur.com/VTUWtkE


----------



## BrettWayne

Itailian grilled chicken !


----------



## Redtenchu

Salmon


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> The pellet smoker got a new stick burner companion today. Long story short, my brother "borrowed" my Toro 22" push mower to see if he would like mowing his own lawn (he uses a lawn service). He liked the mower so much (and mowing also) that he bartered this smoker in return.


Very nice. I dabbled with a stick burner once. The BBQ was great, but I found that I rarely had enough time to tend a fire all day (or night). Having a pellet rig for backup will really open up your options though. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Very nice. I dabbled with a stick burner once. The BBQ was great, but I found that I rarely had enough time to tend a fire all day (or night). Having a pellet rig for backup will really open up your options though. :thumbup:


Yeah, it definitely is not a set it and forget it.

The initial burn went well. It was fun monitoring the temps and loading wood. I'm sure it'll get old quickly... :lol:

Already did my first mod to it today. The opening between the firebox and cook chamber is huge. I made a deflector plate to reduce it a little.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> ...I'm sure it'll get old quickly... :lol:


Nah, playing with fire is the fun part! When you don't have time for that, you can just fire up the pellet pooper! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Here are my initial thoughts after the burn in..

1) I need to make some type of heat deflector to close the firebox and cook chamber opening a bit
2) I need to lower the exhaust stack as temps from left to right and top to bottom were out of wack. The lid temp would read 50-60 deg higher than the grate temp.
3) I need clamps (and/or gasket) to seal up the lid -- on order

So, this week I got to work.. I made 1 & 2 and the results were pretty damn good. I don't have much tools (ie. welding, cutting thick metal) so I just used 22-gauge metal I was able to get from HD.

http://imgur.com/41f5pqs

http://imgur.com/6ZdkT8b

Did another burn in and was pretty amazed at how well the temps tightened up.

http://imgur.com/CAB5oRT

http://imgur.com/Xrt4fST

http://imgur.com/uY6ifnB

:thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Really cool Eric. Looking forward to seeing your cooks on the new stick burner!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Really cool Eric. Looking forward to seeing your cooks on the new stick burner!


+1, I'm jealous!


----------



## mrigney

Pulled out a wagyu sirloin for dinner tonight. We've been buying a side (half) of wagyu beef from a local farm for the last few years. The two sirloins in the picture are actually one big sirloin that I cut in half. 1.5" thickness...which means my steaks are taller than my grass😁

Anyway, on to the steak. Sous vide at 128F for about two hours, then seared them on the Egg at about 750F for about 90 seconds on each side.


----------



## Ware

mrigney said:


> ...which means my steaks are taller than my grass😁


Good problem to have. :thumbup:



mrigney said:


> ...Sous vide at 128F for about two hours...


This is something else I've really wanted to learn more about. You should start a thread about your setup. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> mrigney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...which means my steaks are taller than my grass😁
> 
> 
> 
> Good problem to have. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mrigney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Sous vide at 128F for about two hours...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is something else I've really wanted to learn more about. You should start a thread about your setup. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1 I had to look up what that even meant


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool Eric. Looking forward to seeing your cooks on the new stick burner!
> 
> 
> 
> +1, I'm jealous!
Click to expand...

First cook.. some st louis spares




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155408434223704





http://imgur.com/6IoGcou


it was fun managing the fire.


----------



## ericgautier

mrigney said:


> Pulled out a wagyu sirloin for dinner tonight. We've been buying a side (half) of wagyu beef from a local farm for the last few years. The two sirloins in the picture are actually one big sirloin that I cut in half. 1.5" thickness...which means my steaks are taller than my grass😁
> 
> Anyway, on to the steak. Sous vide at 128F for about two hours, then seared them on the Egg at about 750F for about 90 seconds on each side.


:thumbup: Looks good!


----------



## J_nick

I smoked these ribs for 3 hours, wrapped them in foil and cooked at 225F for 2 hours. Right when I went to unwrap them to put on BBQ sauce a storm went through and killed power. Not good for an electric smoker. I ran to the garage, started the generator and ran a extension cord to the grill before the fire went out. They turned out great!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ha, I've never heard of anyone running a generator to fuel their grill. Desperate times..... they look great!

I did a nice reverse sear ribeye tonight:

Top left - salt and pepper in oven @ 250 until internal temp of 125
Bottom left - after the oven
Right - after the Big Green Egg sear @ 700 or so for 50 second each side and a little time
on the ends.



I wanted to get a searing pic but I was too busy trying to save some of my arm hair.


----------



## SGrabs33

Come in guys. No one else is grilling out today?

I seasoned my new wok.....





And cooked some burgers, onions, and corn.....


----------



## Ware

I had high grilling expectations for today, but a trip to the gun range got a late start and by the time I got home my wife and daughter had decided they just wanted hot dogs... there's always next week...


----------



## SGrabs33

Looks pretty good to me! Do I see cheese popping out of the end of a few if those dogs?


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Looks pretty good to me! Do I see cheese popping out of the end of a few if those dogs?


Good eye...


----------



## SGrabs33

I'm hungry!


----------



## ericgautier

Chicken today...

http://imgur.com/7Q52AeH

http://imgur.com/86kUwJ6

meat was juicy. Skin could use some work.


----------



## MrMeaner

ericgautier said:


> Chicken today...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7Q52AeH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/86kUwJ6
> 
> 
> meat was juicy. Skin could use some work.


spatchcock it - best smoked chicken ever - look it up - phenomenal??


----------



## Budstl

Any of you ever used a vortex?


----------



## SGrabs33

I have not, but it looks pretty interesting. Just another way to produce indirect heat, right?
Those wings look pretty great to me!

I cooked in my new wok for the first time last night. Chicken, steak, and veggies. It was really good.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> I have not, but it looks pretty interesting. Just another way to produce indirect heat, right?
> Those wings look pretty great to me!
> 
> I cooked in my new wok for the first time last night. Chicken, steak, and veggies. It was really good.


That looks really good!



Budstl said:


> Any of you ever used a vortex?


That's pretty cool!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Oh boy, I know I'm in the right place where I can talk about my other passion, and that's cooking on my Rec Tec. Ware, I have to say that I'm pretty jealous of the fact that you've been to ATBBQ; I love watching the videos that Chef Tom puts out, and he's got some killer recipes. I saw that moinkball video the other day, and was wondering how it would turn out with my own bacon.


My old grill had 2 temperature settings... *OFF* & *HELL*. I swear I burnt more food on that thing than I ate. It's still sitting on the patio, I've not found someone I wouldn't feel bad selling it to, or they haven't offered me the $50 I want. 

My tool of choice is the RecTec 680, which I received as a Father's Day gift last year. If it moos, clucks, or oinks, I love to cook it low and slow. I cooked for 30 people at the beginning of the month for a ham radio function we had at our Emergency Operations Center in the county. Everyone loved the food, I just overestimated how many baked beans to make.






And now that I've posted this, I remembered that I'm all out of the pulled pork I made last weekend, and I'm hungry


----------



## ericgautier

Colonel K0rn, good stuff!


----------



## ericgautier

I just put some ribs on but had a brisket going for 5 hours already.

Made a DIY charcoal basket for the offset. Got a good 4 hours of steady temp. I'll take it. I used a minion method.

https://m.imgur.com/cM29HFp


----------



## ales_gantar

Čevapčiči and other things.



Now ... how many of you want to learn how to make them?

I need 6x "me!" to tell you. =)


----------



## Mightyquinn

ales_gantar said:


> Čevapčiči and other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Now ... how many of you want to learn how to make them?
> 
> I need 6x "me!" to tell you. =)


Is that Slovakian Sausage? 

Are you using a Weber grill?


----------



## ales_gantar

Slovakian ... *slap*
Yes, this one is a Weber.


----------



## ales_gantar

It is serbian/bosnian, but has become semi nativa in all of ex Yu countries.



Mightyquinn said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Čevapčiči and other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Now ... how many of you want to learn how to make them?
> 
> I need 6x "me!" to tell you. =)
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Slovakian Sausage?
> 
> Are you using a Weber grill?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> My tool of choice is the RecTec 680...


We have quite a few pellet grill owners here, per capita!



ales_gantar said:


> I need 6x "me!" to tell you. =)


Me!


----------



## mrigney

Jalapeno popper (or as I like to call them, buffalo turds) w/peppers from the garden.


----------



## SGrabs33

mrigney said:


> Jalapeno popper (or as I like to call them, buffalo turds) w/peppers from the garden.


They look delicious. I have made them many of times but have yet to put in the mini sausages. Do they make them that much better?


----------



## mrigney

I think they're tons better. Love them w/o...love them even more w/the mini sausages in. What I really think makes them good is if you have some leftover smoked brisket to chop up and put in them. That rarely happens, though


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice I'll have to try it. I have added hot ground sausage to the cheese insert before. That was good too!


----------



## ericgautier

Brisket from yesterday..

http://imgur.com/7Epm21z

http://imgur.com/YHc3ttX


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> Brisket from yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7Epm21z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YHc3ttX


Pretty smoke ring!


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Pretty smoke ring!


Thanks! :thumbup:

Tried pork loin today. Wrapped it in bacon.



http://imgur.com/QSxQlPa


Smoked it until 135 IT, then threw it over the coals/wood to get the bacon crispy. Placed it back in the smoker until 145 IT.



http://imgur.com/UJmrO1D




http://imgur.com/EWjGbHs


----------



## SGrabs33

You've been crushing the grill/smoker lately sir!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> You've been crushing the grill/smoker lately sir!


No joke! Very nice EG! I need to step up my game!


----------



## Redtenchu

ales_gantar said:


> I need 6x "me!" to tell you. =)


Me!


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> You've been crushing the grill/smoker lately sir!





Ware said:


> No joke! Very nice EG! I need to step up my game!


 :lol: Thanks guys!

I really need to fire up both (offset and pellet) and do a taste taste.


----------



## ales_gantar

2/6


----------



## MarkAguglia

Good steak, great beer.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

My neighbor asked me to make a brisket for her husband's birthday, so I picked up two packers, and set the grill to make some briskets. I haven't tried wrapping in butcher paper before, so I figured I'd give it a try. I had observers scrutinizing my ability to properly prepare the packers.  

Rubbed down, and letting them come to temp.

Smoke is going, won't look at them for at least 6 hours.

Time to wrap! Look at that bark and color... man I was salivating every time I stepped outside.

Wrapped up and good to go! 


So, they turned out great. The nice thing about cooking brisket is that you have plenty of time to take care of things around the house while the smoker is doing its job. After letting them rest for 2-3 hours, it was time to serve. I have to say that butcher paper is a great way to cook a whole packer. I won't be using another method for a while... this was "slap yo mama good". :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

^^^ that looks great!


----------



## SGrabs33

That smoke ring is ridiculous. Looks great!


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...I haven't tried wrapping in butcher paper before, so I figured I'd give it a try.


How did you like the butcher paper? I use it a lot.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I haven't tried wrapping in butcher paper before, so I figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like the butcher paper? I use it a lot.
Click to expand...

Considering this was the first time I've used it, and I've done a few other methods(wrapping in foil, on grates in a pan, naked)I'd have to say that I need a few more tries to see how it would turn out compared to wrapping in foil. On some of the ones that I wrap in foil, I inject prior to putting on the grill. When they get to where the bark and color is where I like it, I'll wrap, and put about 1/4 of my liquid into the foil, and put back on until it's done. I'll pull usually around 198-204°, depending on how much I've had to drink. :lol:

I do have to say that I was really surprised at how much liquid the paper did retain. When I unwrapped it, the bottom was slightly sticking to the paper... that let me know it was a winner.


----------



## pennstater2005

I got into smoking a few months back. I ended up with a Weber smoky mountain smoker. I modified it a bit with wheels. Wished I would have went bigger though. Pictures are in no particular order just some things I've smoked recently.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I ended up with a Weber smoky mountain smoker.


I started smoking on a WSM - dollar for dollar they are really hard to beat. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a Weber smoky mountain smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> I started smoking on a WSM - dollar for dollar they are really hard to beat. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

One of my favorite things to smoke is cheese. Light one briquette and lay a few chunks of wood on top. These warmer temps have made it tricky to not melt it. It is amazing though :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Nice cooks pennstater2005!


----------



## ericgautier

Looking to replace my Maverick ET-732... any recommendations? Maybe one that has 4 probes or more.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Looking to replace my Maverick ET-732... any recommendations? Maybe one that has 4 probes or more.


I replaced mine with an iGrill 2 (before Weber bought them). I don't have any complaints, but it's hard to beat the simplicity of the ET-732.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ericgautier said:


> Looking to replace my Maverick ET-732... any recommendations? Maybe one that has 4 probes or more.


I asked the wife for a Fireboard for an anniversary present.  Currently, I use an iGrill mini for stuff that I want to keep an eye on while doing short cooks, but other than that, using my thermopen on the long cooks. From what I've heard on other grilling forums, the Fireboard is the bees knees.


----------



## SGrabs33

Colonel K0rn said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to replace my Maverick ET-732... any recommendations? Maybe one that has 4 probes or more.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the wife for a Fireboard for an anniversary present.  Currently, I use an iGrill mini for stuff that I want to keep an eye on while doing short cooks, but other than that, using my thermopen on the long cooks. From what I've heard on other grilling forums, the Fireboard is the bees knees.
Click to expand...

I had not heard of the Fireboard before but it looks really nice.

I do not currently have a smoke thermometer and am looking to add one. I like all of the options here.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Nice cooks pennstater2005!


Thanks. I just smoked brick and gouda cheese with hickory chunks last weekend. Can't wait to try it. I'm planning on smoking the turkey for Thanksgiving this year. Might need a back up plan :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm planning on smoking the turkey for Thanksgiving this year. Might need a back up plan :lol:


I did one on the Egg and my wife did one in the oven last year. Both turned out great. Mine was better


----------



## pennstater2005

That's a good idea. Two turkeys. Just about everything is better smoked!


----------



## ales_gantar

I made cevapcici.

If you'd like to make them, kere's how to do it:

Originaly it is made from beef and lamb, but I like to prepare them with pork and beef.

You want to dice the meat, and leave it in the refrigerator overnight covered with a cloth.

The next day you mince them twice, add salt and peper. Then you knit them, so you mix in the seasoning and push the air pockets out.

Then you form čevapčiči, which should be about 2 cm (4/5 of an inch) in diameter and about 10 cm (4 inches) long. You can roll them directly in to round shape, or make a giant burger 2 cm thich and cut them into 2 cm wide strips. The sausages should be as uniform as possiblex

You should let them rest overnight, so the meat bonds together.

Before grilling them you want to take them out from the fridge, to warm them them a bit.

Then you grill them on indirect heat and turn them every now and then.

And ton't burn them.


----------



## SGrabs33

A little beef wok action on Saturday.



And some pork belly burnt ends on Sunday.


----------



## ericgautier

Recipe for pork belly burnt end please! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> Recipe for pork belly burnt end please! :thumbup:


Pork Belly Burnt Ends - Malcom Reed


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Pork Belly Burnt Ends - Malcom Reed


O M G... I know what I'm trying this weekend.


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Belly Burnt Ends - Malcom Reed
> 
> 
> 
> O M G... I know what I'm trying this weekend.
Click to expand...

Do it, they turned out great. They are obviously on the fatty side so after quite a few it may be time to stop. I did continue back to pan for another a few too many times. Having them for lunch today too!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

My college roommate texted me the day before yesterday that he was going to be in town, and had a little bit of time to visit. We hadn't seen each other in over 20 years, so I thought it would be a great reason to make a brisket. I love how the sunlight caused that starburst on the surface of the meat prior to wrapping it up. :beer: And for those who aren't using butcher paper to make their briskets, just look at all the au jus that's in the paper. I only put it in the foil after it had rested for about 30 minutes. Wasn't sure when we were going to eat, but it had plenty of juice left!


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice looking smoke ring there!


----------



## FATC1TY

Man- what have I been missing here?!

I normally keep both my BGE churning or food! My charcoal bill is more than my gas bill.....


----------



## ericgautier

Pork butt.. 4 hours in, first look.

https://youtu.be/oc_4s54G2VE


----------



## Ware

Looks great!


----------



## FATC1TY




----------



## ericgautier

Don't know why I waited soooo long to get one.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Don't know why I waited soooo long to get one.


Nice! Mine is Arkansas Razorback Red too! :thumbup:

You took advantage of the 15% off sale?


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Nice! Mine is Arkansas Razorback Red too! :thumbup:
> 
> You took advantage of the 15% off sale?


Yes. :mrgreen: It is pretty awesome.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> Mine is Arkansas Razorback Red too! :thumbup:


LOL


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why I waited soooo long to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Mine is Arkansas Razorback Red too! :thumbup:
> 
> You took advantage of the 15% off sale?
Click to expand...

Looks more like UGA red to me?! 😜


----------



## ericgautier

Lol.. all I know is, they say "Red" reads the fastest. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

These beef ribs are done for Thursday night football.


----------



## pennstater2005

Pork Butt. Only 3.5# but the last one I did was under seven and it took 17 hours! The stall killed me on that one. Should've started earlier today but was too busy checking out the new sprouts!

Anyway, I'm using pecan chunks with Kingsford briquettes. Should be a good one. I like the Weber smoky mountain smoker because I can set it up then leave for a few hours as needed.


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> Pork Butt. Only 3.5# but the last one I did was under seven and it took 17 hours! The stall killed me on that one. Should've started earlier today but was too busy checking out the new sprouts!
> 
> Anyway, I'm using pecan chunks with Kingsford briquettes. Should be a good one. I like the Weber smoky mountain smoker because I can set it up then leave for a few hours as needed.


Do you wrap it in foil or butcher paper at all. A lot of people have differing opinions on that but I think there is no debate on its help in getting through the stall.

I started a brisket and pork shoulder this morning.



6 hours in.


----------



## pennstater2005

SGrabs33 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Butt. Only 3.5# but the last one I did was under seven and it took 17 hours! The stall killed me on that one. Should've started earlier today but was too busy checking out the new sprouts!
> 
> Anyway, I'm using pecan chunks with Kingsford briquettes. Should be a good one. I like the Weber smoky mountain smoker because I can set it up then leave for a few hours as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wrap it in foil or butcher paper at all. A lot of people have differing opinions on that but I think there is no debate on its help in getting through the stall.
> 
> I started a brisket and pork shoulder this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours in.
Click to expand...

No, never have wrapped anything before. I don't debate at all that it doesn't help though. I usually just do a simple dry rub and not much more. I don't tend to it much other than to spritz it with water to help form that delicious bark 😁

Yours looks damn tasty!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Eight hours in


----------



## pennstater2005

12 hours and I'm stuck at 196 degrees. Second stall on a small pork butt. Looks and smells amazing though. Too much longer and I'll pull it and finish in the oven.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> 12 hours and I'm stuck at 196 degrees. Second stall on a small pork butt. Looks and smells amazing though. Too much longer and I'll pull it and finish in the oven.


For pork butts, I usually roll at normal smoking temps until it gets to the stall, then crank it up to ~350°F and finish hot and fast.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours and I'm stuck at 196 degrees. Second stall on a small pork butt. Looks and smells amazing though. Too much longer and I'll pull it and finish in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> For pork butts, I usually roll at normal smoking temps until it gets to the stall, then crank it up to ~350°F and finish hot and fast.
Click to expand...

I'm seriously going to consider that next time. It's ten now and it's still in the oven!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours and I'm stuck at 196 degrees. Second stall on a small pork butt. Looks and smells amazing though. Too much longer and I'll pull it and finish in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> For pork butts, I usually roll at normal smoking temps until it gets to the stall, then crank it up to ~350°F and finish hot and fast.
Click to expand...

I do that too. When coooking at the low temps it's hard to estimate when things are going to be done. When I see I'm falling behind on time I crank it up a bit.

Unfortunatley I didn't get a finished pic of the brisket and shoulder. We had the pork for dinner and it was great. The brisket went to some good friends that just had their 2nd baby this week.


----------



## ericgautier

What's for lunch?

Beef short ribs... mmmm...

http://imgur.com/Qjz0FhP


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> What's for lunch?
> 
> Beef short ribs... mmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Qjz0FhP


Those look great! I need to try them again.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Those look great! I need to try them again.


Just S&P, smoker @250-275, pull around 200-203 IT, let them rest and eat. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those look great! I need to try them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Just S&P, smoker @250-275, pull around 200-203 IT, let them rest and eat. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sounds like brisket! I guess that's why some people call it brisket on a stick


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Sounds like brisket! I guess that's why some people call it brisket on a stick


Yep. Just not as long of a cook as a brisket. :mrgreen: I also did a chuck roast.. will cube that up and do burnt ends.


----------



## ericgautier

Had a little bit of fun today. Decided to fire up both the stick burner and pellet rig for some ribs. Ribs were prepped the same way and set both smokers to same temp. I did have a water pan on the stick burner.

Results:

- darker bark on the stick burner
- "more smoke" flavor according to guest who ate both ribs
- ribs from pellet rig had more consistent tenderness (more constant temperature from controller)
- both had excellent flavor and everyone loved both ribs

0 hour
http://imgur.com/S3QOHw1

2 hours
http://imgur.com/YT0tWQO

4 hours
http://imgur.com/8fNeqqV

Finished shot
http://imgur.com/xVcpo0m


----------



## dfw_pilot

Holy Smokes that looks good.


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice Eric those both look great. Are you cooking them on butcher paper the whole time?

I did my first spatchcock chickens and they turned out good. 
Dark one has a homemade coffe rub. Had that for dinner
Light one is just salt and pepper. That will be enchiladas later this week.


----------



## ericgautier

dfw_pilot said:


> Holy Smokes that looks good.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice Eric those both look great. Are you cooking them on butcher paper the whole time?


So, not sure what I was thinking... but I did that to "block" some heat coming from the bottom and to not burn up the underside of the ribs. They worked, but probably won't do that again next time. I did 4 hours unwrapped, then 1.5 wrapped in butcher paper @250-275.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> I did my first spatchcock chickens and they turned out good.
> Dark one has a homemade coffe rub. Had that for dinner
> Light one is just salt and pepper. That will be enchiladas later this week.


Those chickens look awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Eric those both look great. Are you cooking them on butcher paper the whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> So, not sure what I was thinking... but I did that to "block" some heat coming from the bottom and to not burn up the underside of the ribs. They worked, but probably won't do that again next time. I did 4 hours unwrapped, then 1.5 wrapped in butcher paper @250-275.
Click to expand...

Ah, ok u thought it was a special technique that you had. Do you use butter paper at the end of most of your cooks? I usually use tin foil at the end of my pork butt, brisket, and ribs. Wondering if you have seen any diff between the foil and tin?



ericgautier said:


> Those chickens look awesome! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Ah, ok u thought it was a special technique that you had. Do you use butter paper at the end of most of your cooks? I usually use tin foil at the end of my pork butt, brisket, and ribs. Wondering if you have seen any diff between the foil and tin?


I've used both. But lately, I've been using butcher paper. I find the bark to be better. I especially like it for brisket.


----------



## Ware

Who's smoking/grilling what this weekend?


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Who's smoking/grilling what this weekend?


Pecan smoked gouda.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> Who's smoking/grilling what this weekend?


Going to smoke a butt and a turkey.


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's smoking/grilling what this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Going to smoke a butt and a turkey.
Click to expand...

Let me know how the turkey goes. I'm thinking about doing one for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's smoking/grilling what this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Going to smoke a butt and a turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know how the turkey goes. I'm thinking about doing one for Thanksgiving.
Click to expand...

The wife asked me to do one for Thanksgiving, and I said I needed a practice run. Haven't done one yet, so this'll be a first. Just an oversized chicken, right?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to smoke a butt and a turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how the turkey goes. I'm thinking about doing one for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wife asked me to do one for Thanksgiving, and I said I needed a practice run. Haven't done one yet, so this'll be a first. Just an oversized chicken, right?
Click to expand...

I smoked one last year for Thanksgiving and it came out great on the WSM! It made things a lot easier as we had the oven open to cook everything else so everything was done on time and together.

Thinking of smoking some baby back ribs this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

My wife's family is coming over... so I'll be grilling the cheapest hotdogs I can find!! Lol


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> My wife's family is coming over... so I'll be grilling the cheapest hotdogs I can find!! Lol


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's family is coming over... so I'll be grilling the cheapest hotdogs I can find!! Lol
Click to expand...

Better buy 2 packages, wouldn't want to run out of that glorious product!


----------



## pennstater2005

I thought that video would turn me off to hot dogs but it made me love them more!!!


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Who's smoking/grilling what this weekend?


Beef ribs, bacon, garlic blubs and spatchcock chickens today. Tomorrow pork ribs and maybe some pork belly burnt ends. :thumbup:



http://imgur.com/iNdidMQ




http://imgur.com/Si93yxw


----------



## Fronta1




----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's smoking/grilling what this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Beef ribs, bacon, garlic blubs and spatchcock chickens today. Tomorrow pork ribs and maybe some pork belly burnt ends. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iNdidMQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Si93yxw
Click to expand...

I had Cheerios for dinner


----------



## Colonel K0rn

It was at this point that Paula knew that her plan to dispose of the body had worked. :shock:


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better buy 2 packages, wouldn't want to run out of that glorious product!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was at this point that Paula knew that her plan to dispose of the body had worked. :shock:
Click to expand...

🤣😂🤣


----------



## ericgautier

Colonel K0rn said:


> It was at this point that Paula knew that her plan to dispose of the body had worked. :shock:


 :shock:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I had Cheerios for dinner


Cheerios ain't so bad.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Colonel K0rn said:


> It was at this point that Paula knew that her plan to dispose of the body had worked. :shock:


LOL!! :lol:

BTW, isn't her name Lorena, not Paula?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

dfw_pilot said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point that Paula knew that her plan to dispose of the body had worked. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! :lol:
> 
> BTW, isn't her name Lorena, not Paula?
Click to expand...

Nah's she's holding the whole wiener. :lol:


----------



## Ware

About to throw these on the Yoder. Having a couple friends over to watch the race at Darlington this evening.


----------



## Ware

2 hours in. Just wrapped in butcher paper. Back on for another hour or so.


----------



## Budstl

Garlic cheese bread pulled pork sammy with fried jalapenos


----------



## Eric

Ware said:


> About to throw these on the Yoder. Having a couple friends over to watch the race at Darlington this evening.


Is this a pellet grill and smoker? All I've ever seen is Green Mountain and Traeger, but this one looks like a next level up!


----------



## Ware

Eric said:


> Is this a pellet grill and smoker? All I've ever seen is Green Mountain and Traeger, but this one looks like a next level up!


Yes, it's a Yoder Smokers YS640. They are built near Wichita, KS.


----------



## monty

Ware said:


> 2 hours in. Just wrapped in butcher paper. Back on for another hour or so.


Never seen butcher paper used before! I usually use crock pot liner bags inside of foil. Any specific reason you use the paper?


----------



## Ware

I feel like the butcher paper breathes a little better, so you get better bark/surface texture that isn't mushy. I usually wrap when I get the color I like, then unwrap for a few minutes at the end.


----------



## Ware

Here they are after being wrapped for an hour and a half in the paper. This photo was immediately after I unwrapped them - notice they still have great texture. I could enjoy them like this, but I will glaze them with a mix of BBQ sauce and honey to please the crowd. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks good, Ware. I know I've seen that golden red color before.

Now I remember:


----------



## Ware

Finished product. Not bad.


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> About to throw these on the Yoder. Having a couple friends over to watch the race at Darlington this evening.


That Yoder is waaayyy toooo clean. :shock: You sure you cook on that thing?


----------



## ericgautier

Here are my ribs...

Sauce and warp
https://imgur.com/vqRBGZh

Done
https://imgur.com/h2niC2y


----------



## SGrabs33

Lots of good looking ribs on here. I'm doing some today. Any special top secret rub recipes y'all could share? I usually just use a generic that I have in the spice cabinet.


----------



## J_nick

SGrabs33 said:


> Lots of good looking ribs on here. I'm doing some today. Any special top secret rub recipes y'all could share? I usually just use a generic that I have in the spice cabinet.


We would tell you but then we would have to kill ya


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Lots of good looking ribs on here. I'm doing some today. Any special top secret rub recipes y'all could share? I usually just use a generic that I have in the spice cabinet.


I really like Plowboys Yardbird for pork. They also make one called Bovine Bold that is pretty good for beef.















Smokin' Guns Hot is another go-to of mine:








I've also been using some stuff from Oakridge BBQ - I like their Black Ops Brisket Rub, Santa Maria Grill Seasoning, and the Habanero Death Dust if you like to spice things up a bit.
























Coincidentally, it looks like these are all Kansas City rubs. The links above are to Amazon items, but here are their individual websites:

Plowboys
Smokin' Guns
Oakridge​


----------



## SGrabs33

Jackpot, thanks!


----------



## loamy_roots

Placed 3 St. Louis racks with Memphis Dust Rub on my mini WSM. Also planning on making some jalopeno poppers to help use up all the peppers that have been growing in our garden this year.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Any special top secret rub recipes y'all could share? I usually just use a generic that I have in the spice cabinet.


My go to right now is something I usually just mix up...

1 part white sugar
1 part brown sugar
1 part kosher salt
1 part black pepper
1/2 part chilli powder
1/2 part paprika
1/4 part cayenne
1/4 part garlic powder
1/4 part onion powder

That's the base I use. If I want it more sweet.. I add more white and/or brown sugar. More heat, add more chilli/paprika/cayenne. I also try to look for different kinds of chilli/cayenne and see how those taste.

The last ribs I made, I rubbed it down with brown sugar overnight. Next morning, took it out and added dry rub while the smoker was heating up. End product was a little sweeter than normal, but not overly sweet.


----------



## pennstater2005

Smoked a pound of Gouda yesterday. Only bad thing is you got to wait at least 2 weeks to eat it. I tried earlier and the smoke is just too overwhelming. Those 2 weeks really mellow out the cheese and let the smoke permeate.


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Yes, it's a Yoder Smokers YS640. They are built near Wichita, KS.


Ware, do you visit www.pelletheads.com ? Site seems to be down... I wonder what happened.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Ware, do you visit www.pelletheads.com ? Site seems to be down... I wonder what happened.


I'm not a member, but I have visited it.


----------



## SGrabs33

Old smoked brisket added to chili. Not quite cold enough outside yet but it was good. Cornbread mountain in the center.


----------



## pennstater2005

Never smoked a beef brisket before. Got it thawing today for tomorrow's smoke. Going on the WSM.


----------



## DJLCN

Spinning some chicken on the KamadoJoe.



Woo pig sooie!


----------



## pennstater2005

First beef brisket with 3 Little Pigs rub. Got it on early.


----------



## SGrabs33

DJLCN said:


> Spinning some chicken on the KamadoJoe.





pennstater2005 said:


> First beef brisket with 3 Little Pigs rub. Got it on early.


How did these turn out? Both look like great starts!

I did some ribs and taters!


----------



## pennstater2005

SGrabs33 said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning some chicken on the KamadoJoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First beef brisket with 3 Little Pigs rub. Got it on early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did these turn out? Both look like great starts!
> 
> I did some ribs and taters!
Click to expand...

Still cooking eleven hours later. I like to cook low and slow! Those ribs look great!


----------



## DJLCN

pennstater2005 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning some chicken on the KamadoJoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First beef brisket with 3 Little Pigs rub. Got it on early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did these turn out? Both look like great starts!
> 
> I did some ribs and taters!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still cooking eleven hours later. I like to cook low and slow! Those ribs look great!
Click to expand...

I usually use Cajun Injector Creole Butter but didn't have any so this one is just an off the shelf dry rub. I cook them at 275-300 until the thighs are at 160. Then crank up the heat to 375-400 to get the skin good and crispy. That will push the whole bird up to the 165 minimum.


----------



## pennstater2005

Done at twelve hours! It's resting right now then I'm digging in :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Okay. Let it rest and here it is.


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> Okay. Let it rest and here it is.


That's a great smoke ring there, looks delicious!



DJLCN said:


> I usually use Cajun Injector Creole Butter but didn't have any so this one is just an off the shelf dry rub. I cook them at 275-300 until the thighs are at 160. Then crank up the heat to 375-400 to get the skin good and crispy. That will push the whole bird up to the 165 minimum.


Nice! I've been tempted to get a JoeTisserie for my BGE!


----------



## g-man

I need some of you guys home address to pay a visit next weekend.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'll define be doing more briskets than pork butts. No significant stall and I like the taste better.



g-man said:


> I need some of you guys home address to pay a visit next weekend.


I got lots of extra!!!


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Okay. Let it rest and here it is.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Done at twelve hours! It's resting right now then I'm digging in :thumbup:


What IT did you pull it?


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done at twelve hours! It's resting right now then I'm digging in :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> What IT did you pull it?
Click to expand...

Most of it was 188°. Let it rest for 25' although usually I do more, but I couldn't wait this time!


----------



## ericgautier

Finally trying out some pork belly burnt ends...

https://imgur.com/I1Qwnwh


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ericgautier said:


> Finally trying out some pork belly burnt ends...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/I1Qwnwh


 :thumbup: Those are delicious. I'm planning on making some in the coming weeks.

I've got a 12# packer brisket that I'm going to be putting on tonight.


----------



## pennstater2005

So, I've smoked beef, chicken, and pork. Aside from fish and lamb is there anything else I'm missing? I want to try something new.


----------



## DJLCN

Other than the meats you have mentioned I've done quail, deer, duck and turkey. I tried cheese but let the temp get to high and ended up with a big mess. I'd like to try pecans, walnuts or some other nuts at some point. I've also read about smoking Himalayan and kosher salt.


----------



## pennstater2005

DJLCN said:


> Other than the meats you have mentioned I've done quail, deer, duck and turkey. I tried cheese but let the temp get to high and ended up with a big mess. I'd like to try pecans, walnuts or some other nuts at some point. I've also read about smoking Himalayan and kosher salt.


Never thought about roasting some type of nuts. That's a great idea! I wonder what heat setting you would need? When I smoke cheese I just light one charcoal briquette and lay the wood chunks on top of it. Temperature is usually around 80-90 degrees. You can go a little higher with harder cheeses.

I think I'm going to try a turkey this weekend. I want to practice anyway before I smoke one for Thanksgiving dinner. Thanks again for the ideas :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Another trick to smoking cheese is to put an ice bath in the smoker. Worked great for me.

Smoked salmon is always a winner. Many years ago, I saw Alton Brown build a smoker out of a cardboard box, and a hot plate. This was a great weekend project, and made some delicious food. I don't recall the fish lasting more than 2 days before it was all consumed. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/altons-home-smoked-salmon-0170771


----------



## DJLCN

Reverse sear lamb loin chops.


----------



## SGrabs33

DJLCN said:


> I tried cheese but let the temp get to high and ended up with a big mess.


    
Any pictures???



pennstater2005 said:


> beef, chicken, and pork. Aside from fish and lamb is there anything else


So many different cuts of the above, have you tried most?
beef: brisket, ribs, pepper stout beef
pork: shoulder, ribs, whole hog, porketta(i really want to do this)


----------



## pennstater2005

DJLCN said:


> I tried cheese but let the temp get to high and ended up with a big mess.


    
Any pictures???



pennstater2005 said:


> beef, chicken, and pork. Aside from fish and lamb is there anything else





> So many different cuts of the above, have you tried most?
> beef: brisket, ribs, pepper stout beef
> pork: shoulder, ribs, whole hog, porketta(i really want to do this)


I've done the pork shoulder and ribs. My little WSM mini might be too small for a whole hog. Never tried beef ribs. That's interesting.


----------



## DJLCN

SGrabs33 said:


> Any pictures???


Unfortunately not.

Good thing about a kamado is they are easy to clean. I usually shoot for 30 mins at 650-700 when cleaning mine.


----------



## pennstater2005

DJLCN said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures???
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not.
> 
> Good thing about a kamado is they are easy to clean. I usually shoot for 30 mins at 650-700 when cleaning mine.
Click to expand...

I have yet to clean mine. It's all greasy and nasty inside but I think on the WSM it helps to seal it off. Initially, it was leaking smoke like crazy, not so much anymore.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Initially, it was leaking smoke like crazy, not so much anymore.


Yep, the more you use it the more it'll seal itself. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I want to try something new.


Have you tried tri-tip? Or making beef jerky?


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try something new.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried tri-tip? Or making beef jerky?
Click to expand...

Don't know what tri tip is  Not sure how to make jerky on the WSM but I'm interested.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Don't know what tri tip is


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what tri tip is
Click to expand...

What!!? I've only been smoking for like 6 months. I'm a newb


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what tri tip is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!!? I've only been smoking for like 6 months. I'm a newb
Click to expand...

I kid. It's good stuff though. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What!!? I've only been smoking for like 6 months. I'm a newb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kid. It's good stuff though. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I know  Does tri tip taste different than say, brisket?


----------



## pennstater2005

Apple smoked provolone and Colby jack cheese!


----------



## pennstater2005

Three hour smoke. Smelled good. Now wait two to three weeks for smoke to permeate! That's the worst part.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Three hour smoke. Smelled good. Now wait two to three weeks for smoke to permeate! That's the worst part.


^^ these look good! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Three hour smoke. Smelled good. Now wait two to three weeks for smoke to permeate! That's the worst part.


What is your process? Target temp, time, etc?


----------



## g-man

And how long is last after you start eating it? 1hr? 30min? I think it will last 15min at my house. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three hour smoke. Smelled good. Now wait two to three weeks for smoke to permeate! That's the worst part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ these look good! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!



Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1506884764[/url] user_id=417]
> Three hour smoke. Smelled good. Now wait two to three weeks for smoke to permeate! That's the worst part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your process? Target temp, time, etc?
Click to expand...

Two lit briquettes with a few wood chunks on temp. The idea is to not create heat only smoke. Temp was hanging between 80-90° and 3 hour smoke time. If it's Gouda I don't like the temp over 80°. It gets pretty soft. Some guys use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker as it's perfect for this. I definitely want one of those!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> ...Some guys use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker as it's perfect for this. I definitely want one of those!


I was wondering about that product since I already keep pellets on hand. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Some guys use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker as it's perfect for this. I definitely want one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about that product since I already keep pellets on hand. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

How do you like the pellets? Good flavor?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> How do you like the pellets? Good flavor?


See my review - http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=31&p=19048#p19048 

Honestly, I can't really tell "smoke" flavor difference between the two. Both turn out awesome BBQ.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the pellets? Good flavor?
> 
> 
> 
> See my review - http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=31&p=19048#p19048
> 
> Honestly, I can't really tell "smoke" flavor difference between the two. Both turn out awesome BBQ.
Click to expand...

Is it just me or does the stick smoked meat look like it has better bark on it? I would be using the pellet smoker thing just for cheese.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Honestly, I can't really tell "smoke" flavor difference between the two. Both turn out awesome BBQ.


+1, I've smoked on charcoal, sticks, and pellets... all make good Q.


----------



## ericgautier

2 hrs in. 6 racks for my niece's bday party later.

https://imgur.com/VxuyAGa

My brother has brisket rolling.

https://imgur.com/UFborH2


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> 2 hrs in. 6 racks for my niece's bday party later.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VxuyAGa
> 
> 
> My brother has brisket rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UFborH2


That all looks awesome! Sometimes I wish I had a bigger smoker.


----------



## ATLawn

Put a 4.5 lb butt on at 9:00 today! Currently at 140F and rising!


----------



## ATLawn

10 hrs later and we're all done! Letting it rest before I start pulling.


----------



## pennstater2005

ATLawn said:


> 10 hrs later and we're all done! Letting it rest before I start pulling.


Oh yeah! That's some serious bark :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Got a small turkey today to practice on for Thanksgiving Day. I'm going to try pecan unless anyone has a recommendation. Not sure of a rub either. Maybe just some kosher salt and keep it simple? I'm hoping to get a fresh one for Thanksgiving. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## gatormac2112

TLF is going to kill my budget! I've been spending money like I never have on lawn care, now I am thinking about getting an offset smoker or Big Green Egg :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

gatormac2112 said:


> TLF is going to kill my budget! I've been spending money like I never have on lawn care, now I am thinking about getting an offset smoker or Big Green Egg :lol:


 :lol: The two go hand in hand..


----------



## pennstater2005

Small turkey with pecan wood chunks.


----------



## gatormac2112

Is something like the Green Egg worth it? Pros and cons. I honestly don't see myself grilling enough to warrant a full blown smoker.


----------



## pennstater2005

gatormac2112 said:


> Is something like the Green Egg worth it? Pros and cons. I honestly don't see myself grilling enough to warrant a full blown smoker.


Well, in that picture above you're looking at a Weber Smokey mountain smoker. Charcoal smoker. I got the small one and it's been plenty big so far. I want a bigger one but don't actually need it. It would just cost me more in charcoal and wood chunks.


----------



## FATC1TY

BGE is completely worth it.

I do everything on my eggs but boil water.


----------



## gatormac2112

FATC1TY said:


> BGE is completely worth it.
> 
> I do everything on my eggs but boil water.


Thanks FatCity. I'm thinking about a BGE Large or a Primo Oval Junior https://www.amazon.com/Primo-774-Ceramic-Charcoal-Smoker/dp/B000W0O07C


----------



## FATC1TY

gatormac2112 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> BGE is completely worth it.
> 
> I do everything on my eggs but boil water.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks FatCity. I'm thinking about a BGE Large or a Primo Oval Junior https://www.amazon.com/Primo-774-Ceramic-Charcoal-Smoker/dp/B000W0O07C
Click to expand...

For the price, you can't beat the Egg. The warranty is fantastic, especially if you have a good dealer.

The Komado Joe is good stuff too, little more included upgrades initially but now has a higher price than BGE if I'm not mistaken.

Primo aren't bad, I just don't know anyone but one guy who has one anymore. So I can't add anything of value to them.


----------



## gatormac2112

FATC1TY said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> BGE is completely worth it.
> 
> I do everything on my eggs but boil water.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks FatCity. I'm thinking about a BGE Large or a Primo Oval Junior https://www.amazon.com/Primo-774-Ceramic-Charcoal-Smoker/dp/B000W0O07C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the price, you can't beat the Egg. The warranty is fantastic, especially if you have a good dealer.
> 
> The Komado Joe is good stuff too, little more included upgrades initially but now has a higher price than BGE if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Primo aren't bad, I just don't know anyone but one guy who has one anymore. So I can't add anything of value to them.
Click to expand...

I like that the Primo is oval and has the capability of 2 zone grilling....just seems a little more versatile than the BGE. Maybe some other BGE guys can chime in? Or anyone with a primo oval?


----------



## SGrabs33

gatormac2112 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks FatCity. I'm thinking about a BGE Large or a Primo Oval Junior https://www.amazon.com/Primo-774-Ceramic-Charcoal-Smoker/dp/B000W0O07C
> 
> 
> 
> For the price, you can't beat the Egg. The warranty is fantastic, especially if you have a good dealer.
> 
> The Komado Joe is good stuff too, little more included upgrades initially but now has a higher price than BGE if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Primo aren't bad, I just don't know anyone but one guy who has one anymore. So I can't add anything of value to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that the Primo is oval and has the capability of 2 zone grilling....just seems a little more versatile than the BGE. Maybe some other BGE guys can chime in? Or anyone with a primo oval?
Click to expand...

BGE for me. I dont have anything against any of the other ceramic cookers though. I have seem pretty much all of them up close. I think the upfront costs are pretty much comparable these days. The benefit to the Primo/Kamado is that many of the things that are extras with the BGE come standard with Primo/Kamado. Though, I bet everything that comes standard with Primo/Kamado can be bought after the fact for the BGE.

I am unsure of what the warranty is with Primo/Kamado but I know it is for LIFE with the BGE and that is what sold me. I have used the warranty multiple times in my 3 years with the egg. That may sounds like a negative for BGE, but I just consider it part of owning a ceramic cooker, parts will crack every now and then. Almost always when the interior parts crack the unit is still usable until the warranty parts arrive. The warranty process is pretty simple as long as you have a good dealer to go through.

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the choices. I would recommend going with the BGE for the warranty and hold off on any accessories to start, except for maybe the plate setter(for indirect cooking). Then gradually add things to your arsenal as you become interested in doing more/different things.


----------



## gatormac2112

SGrabs33 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the price, you can't beat the Egg. The warranty is fantastic, especially if you have a good dealer.
> 
> The Komado Joe is good stuff too, little more included upgrades initially but now has a higher price than BGE if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Primo aren't bad, I just don't know anyone but one guy who has one anymore. So I can't add anything of value to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that the Primo is oval and has the capability of 2 zone grilling....just seems a little more versatile than the BGE. Maybe some other BGE guys can chime in? Or anyone with a primo oval?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BGE for me. I dont have anything against any of the other ceramic cookers though. I have seem pretty much all of them up close. I think the upfront costs are pretty much comparable these days. The benefit to the Primo/Kamado is that many of the things that are extras with the BGE come standard with Primo/Kamado. Though, I bet everything that comes standard with Primo/Kamado can be bought after the fact for the BGE.
> 
> I am unsure of what the warranty is with Primo/Kamado but I know it is for LIFE with the BGE and that is what sold me. I have used the warranty multiple times in my 3 years with the egg. That may sounds like a negative for BGE, but I just consider it part of owning a ceramic cooker, parts will crack every now and then. Almost always when the interior parts crack the unit is still usable until the warranty parts arrive. The warranty process is pretty simple as long as you have a good dealer to go through.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with any of the choices. I would recommend going with the BGE for the warranty and hold off on any accessories to start, except for maybe the plate setter(for indirect cooking). Then gradually add things to your arsenal as you become interested in doing more/different things.
Click to expand...

Good to know about the warranty, I think Primo is only 20 years. Thanks for the input!


----------



## FATC1TY

gatormac2112 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks FatCity. I'm thinking about a BGE Large or a Primo Oval Junior https://www.amazon.com/Primo-774-Ceramic-Charcoal-Smoker/dp/B000W0O07C
> 
> 
> 
> For the price, you can't beat the Egg. The warranty is fantastic, especially if you have a good dealer.
> 
> The Komado Joe is good stuff too, little more included upgrades initially but now has a higher price than BGE if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Primo aren't bad, I just don't know anyone but one guy who has one anymore. So I can't add anything of value to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that the Primo is oval and has the capability of 2 zone grilling....just seems a little more versatile than the BGE. Maybe some other BGE guys can chime in? Or anyone with a primo oval?
Click to expand...

You can two zone on an egg... and oval doesn't offer anything in terms of better cooking function other than a lack of aftermarket products.


----------



## gatormac2112

FATC1TY said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the price, you can't beat the Egg. The warranty is fantastic, especially if you have a good dealer.
> 
> The Komado Joe is good stuff too, little more included upgrades initially but now has a higher price than BGE if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Primo aren't bad, I just don't know anyone but one guy who has one anymore. So I can't add anything of value to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that the Primo is oval and has the capability of 2 zone grilling....just seems a little more versatile than the BGE. Maybe some other BGE guys can chime in? Or anyone with a primo oval?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can two zone on an egg... and oval doesn't offer anything in terms of better cooking function other than a lack of aftermarket products.
Click to expand...

Really? Everything I've read online says that 2 zone grilling is near impossible with BGE. How do you do it?


----------



## FATC1TY

gatormac2112 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that the Primo is oval and has the capability of 2 zone grilling....just seems a little more versatile than the BGE. Maybe some other BGE guys can chime in? Or anyone with a primo oval?
> 
> 
> 
> You can two zone on an egg... and oval doesn't offer anything in terms of better cooking function other than a lack of aftermarket products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Everything I've read online says that 2 zone grilling is near impossible with BGE. How do you do it?
Click to expand...

You can do raised direct. You can add a half moon plate to a rig... bunch of ways to do it. There's a divider for fire boxes you can purchase as well to keep the lump to one side. It's not very hard at all.

2 zone isn't that worthwhile honestly, but it's not something out of the question on komados. Plenty of way to skin that cat!

If two zone and tons of real estate is your need, stop looking now and grab a Weber kettle for cheap and call it a day without much fuss to making it work.


----------



## FRD135i

My dabblings, just to play some catch up with you guys. I'm an old school stick burning type, offset barrel smoker and will smoke anything under the sun (including the Acid Kumba Kumba). Texas style of course, heavy on the oak and mesquite.


----------



## FRD135i

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three hour smoke. Smelled good. Now wait two to three weeks for smoke to permeate! That's the worst part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your process? Target temp, time, etc?
Click to expand...

If it's still relevant, you can try something called a "mailbox mod". In a nutshell, you run a hose from your smoker to a mailbox type box and create a cold smoker. Just google mailbox mod and your type of smoker.


----------



## SGrabs33

Got some pork shoulder going today.


----------



## pennstater2005

This will be the coldest weather I have smoked in yet. Of course, I just started smoking this year  I'm just going to do some baby back ribs with a dry rub. Since I've gotten the smoker the grill has had very little use. Not even burgers as once my wife did those in the cast iron skillet I didn't care to have them grilled!


----------



## pennstater2005

Here they are....










Sitting outside watching the smoker, drinking some Starbucks Sumatra, and listening to Johnny Cash.


----------



## SGrabs33

This is my first try at cooking/eating a dry aged steak. My mom got me a gift card back for my birthday so I thought I would splurge. Seared both sides in a cast iron pan with oil/butter. Then into the oven to finish it off. Tasted great. I may have to try aging a whole primal after I finish my Charcuterie project.


----------



## pennstater2005

^ That looks amazing!


----------



## pennstater2005

Decided not to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving. Whole chicken instead. I did a trial turkey and it was just okay. That's probably just a testament to my skill level but my wife enjoyed the smoked chicken better.


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> Decided not to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving. Whole chicken instead. I did a trial turkey and it was just okay. That's probably just a testament to my skill level but my wife enjoyed the smoked chicken better.


Chicken/Turkey its all white meat, I'm sure it will be great!

I am going to go for a spatchcocked turkey on a weber. My wife will be doing one in the oven also. Maybe we should make our guests vote :dunno:

I really want to use Meat Church Honey Hog rub but my local store who usually carries it was out. There is one other place I will check but dont have high hopes. I figure the Meat Church shipping wouldn't make it here on time.





(I'll do a dry brine, not wet)


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> I really want to use Meat Church Honey Hog rub but my local store who usually carries it was out...


Do you even Prime?


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to use Meat Church Honey Hog rub but my local store who usually carries it was out...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even Prime?
Click to expand...

Haha, I was about to pay the 150% retail but whomp whomp.... 2 day delivery is next week and 1 day is Friday.


----------



## Ware

Dang.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Rather than do a turkey, by request, my family asked me to do another Pineapple & Sriracha glazed ham. Super easy to make, and tastes delicious. Mine is almost ready to pull off of the smoker.


----------



## Ware

Looks great!


----------



## DJLCN

Getting ready for round 2 of Thanksgiving lunch.


----------



## ericgautier

We did prime rib in sous vide (10 hrs @135) and finished it off in the oven. It was tender and juicy.

https://imgur.com/Wy2en0a

https://imgur.com/ei8HI3Z


----------



## J_nick

Threw some ribs on earlier


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware, do you visit www.pelletheads.com ? Site seems to be down... I wonder what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a member, but I have visited it.
Click to expand...

Just found out members actually started a new site... www.pelletfan.com


----------



## ericgautier

J_nick said:


> Threw some ribs on earlier


Any pics of after? :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

ericgautier said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw some ribs on earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of after? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I was running low on time so I only got to smoke them 1/3rd of the time I normally do but they turned out ok.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Just found out members actually started a new site... www.pelletfan.com


Cool - I just registered. :thumbup:


----------



## DJLCN

15# Cajun Joetisserie Turkey.


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


> 15# Cajun Joetisserie Turkey.


That's pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Late post but did a 3 bone prime rib over Christmas.

Night before slathered the outside with A1 and used Montreal steak seasoning. Cooked at 275 until 135 IT. Rest for a bit. It was perfect for me but rest of family wanted it cooked further. :crazy: haha.

https://imgur.com/gallery/jWL6m


----------



## SGrabs33

I'm looking forward to trying out some of my new Meat Church rubs that I got for Christmas. I really wanted to the honey hog for my thanksgiving turkey but everyone close was sold out.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> I'm looking forward to trying out some of my new Meat Church rubs that I got for Christmas. I really wanted to the honey hog for my thanksgiving turkey but everyone close was sold out.


Looking forward to your review. I want to try them eventually.


----------



## ericgautier

Let the smoke roll.. trying out this Sriracha & Roasted garlic sauce


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> Let the smoke roll.. trying out this Sriracha & Roasted garlic sauce


The color on those are great. How did they taste? It sounds like a good combo.

We found bone I prime rib the other day for about half off usual. So it's on the grill now with some Meat Church Holy Cow rub.


----------



## SGrabs33

And the finished product.


----------



## g-man

Any left? If I leave now I think I could be in NC in 8hrs. Just in time for steak and eggs.


----------



## SGrabs33

g-man said:


> Any left? If I leave now I think I could be in NC in 8hrs. Just in time for steak and eggs.


Haha. Yeah that whole top piece. We're planning on making some sandwiches with the leftovers.


----------



## g-man

Some horseradish and mustard on freshly baked bread, and those sandwiches would also be great.

On my way.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> The color on those are great. How did they taste? It sounds like a good combo.


IMO, it taste great. There is a hint of spicy but not overpowering. And the roasted garlic taste it also there.

I usually use Sweet Baby Rays so this is something different.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> And the finished product.


^ that looks great. What IT did you take it out at?


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that looks great. What IT did you take it out at?
Click to expand...

Out @ 125. Sat for about 15 minutes. Seared quick @ 600.


----------



## SGrabs33

g-man said:


> Some horseradish and mustard on freshly baked bread, and those sandwiches would also be great.
> 
> On my way.


Here you are.


----------



## SGrabs33

Spatchcock on the way...


----------



## SGrabs33

After the cook.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Spatchcock on the way...


I'm drooling over here.


----------



## ericgautier

I did try the air fryer today and made some wings on it. It taste just like frying it on oil. Skin was crispy but much more healthier. LOL.


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> I did try the air fryer today and made some wings on it. It taste just like frying it on oil. Skin was crispy but much more healthier. LOL.


I'm down for some healthier meals for sure. I haven't decided on my New Years resolution yet... either eat healthier or start working out. Tough choice.

Those looks good!


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> I'm down for some healthier meals for sure. I haven't decided on my New Years resolution yet... either eat healthier or start working out. Tough choice.
> 
> Those looks good!


I workout to eat "whatever" I want... in moderation. :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

Ready for the SuperBowl!



- Grilled: Zucchini and Pork Belly
- Air Fried Wings
- Smoked: Ribs and Brisket


----------



## DJLCN

ericgautier said:


> Ready for the SuperBowl!
> 
> 
> 
> - Grilled: Zucchini and Pork Belly
> - Air Fried Wings
> - Smoked: Ribs and Brisket


That looks good. I'm working on a smoked turkey breast.



Btw, what's your secret on the air fried wings? They look amazing. I've tried them in mine but can't seem to get the color nor crisp.


----------



## ericgautier

DJLCN said:


> Btw, what's your secret on the air fried wings? They look amazing. I've tried them in mine but can't seem to get the color nor crisp.


No secret, I mix the wings with rub and do 10-12 min each side @375.


----------



## Llano Estacado

From this past weekend.


----------



## pennstater2005

Llano Estacado said:


> From this past weekend.


That looks amazing! It's been a wee bit too cold here in western PA to drag the smoker out. I did buy some baby back ribs recently to smoke.


----------



## DJLCN

Tomahawk!!!!


----------



## Cory

Boston butt 3 hours in


----------



## pennstater2005

Cory said:


> Boston butt 3 hours in


Nice!!! Last one of those I did took forever! I just got out those baby back ribs to smoke today. I'm not much for smoking in freezing cold weather!


----------



## Ware

Just got an email about the new Thermapen IR.

Great idea, but I'll probably sit this one out. I don't think I would trade the backlight on my Mk4 for the IR capability. I've been on the Thermapen train for a while and I'm really starting to notice how they string out the release of new features.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice! I agree about waiting. I have the non-backlit version and will try and wait to see if they combine the two features of the IR with the Mk4


----------



## Mightyquinn

I too have the MK4 and love it, this doesn't seem like much of an upgrade to me since they took away the backlight and the waterproofing.


----------



## DJLCN

Mightyquinn said:


> I too have the MK4 and love it, this doesn't seem like much of an upgrade to me since they took away the backlight and the waterproofing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

I got my digital thermometer for under 10 bucks on Amazon and I've been using it for about a year with great results. Is the Thermapen that much better that the price is over $100?


----------



## Mightyquinn

MarkAguglia said:


> I got my digital thermometer for under 10 bucks on Amazon and I've been using it for about a year with great results. Is the Thermapen that much better that the price is over $100?


It's an instant read, so you get your temp in 1-2 seconds instead of 3-5+ on most other thermometers. There quality is second to none also :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

It reads the temp fast enough I no longer have to take the food off the grill to check it. My old thermometer (now my soil thermometer) took long enough my hand wasn't happy about being cooked. I liked mine so well I bought my dad one for Father's Day last year.


----------



## Ware

MarkAguglia said:


> I got my digital thermometer for under 10 bucks on Amazon and I've been using it for about a year with great results. Is the Thermapen that much better that the price is over $100?


A co-worker has one of the cheaper Amazon versions and he seems to like it. I think it's probably like anything else in that you can spend whatever you are comfortable spending. The Thermapen is made in England. The cheap ones presumably come from China.


----------



## TulsaFan

MarkAguglia said:


> I got my digital thermometer for under 10 bucks on Amazon and I've been using it for about a year with great results. Is the Thermapen that much better that the price is over $100?


I have a ThermoPro that I bought off of Amazon. It works plenty well if I am grilling a steak for the wife and I. However, the Mk4 excels when I am grilling 20 pieces of chicken and need fast readings. I was so impressed with it that I bought the ThermaQ for my smoker.

FYI...The wife never touched the ThermoPro. However, I find the Mk4 sitting on the counter sometimes when she cooks.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Do you guys typically then just check the temp right over the heat? I generally move it indirect or if I know its close to temp right off the grilling surface. Maybe in the future I'd look into one.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I usually check it while it's on the heat


----------



## Ware

+1


----------



## Rockinar

I wont spend $2500 on a reel mower to increase curb appeal of my house (yet) but will spend $2500 to make kickass BBQ. I have bad priorities.


----------



## Ware

Rockinar said:


> I wont spend $2500 on a reel mower to increase curb appeal of my house (yet) but will spend $2500 to make kickass BBQ. I have bad priorities.


Very nice. Who made it? I used to have a Jambo backyard.


----------



## Rockinar

Ware said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont spend $2500 on a reel mower to increase curb appeal of my house (yet) but will spend $2500 to make kickass BBQ. I have bad priorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Who made it? I used to have a Jambo backyard.
Click to expand...

It's a Klose.


----------



## SGrabs33

Pulled beef over peppers and onions. Also known as pit beef! Chuck roast smoked low until 160ish then put over top of peppers and onions with a dark beer poured over top. Wrap it all in foil and cook until the meat breaks down(another few hours).


----------



## pennstater2005

Just bought the A-Maze-N 6" tube pellet smoker to put in the WSM mini for cold smoking cheese, eggs, veggies, etc.

Can't wait to try it!

No more trying to light a single briquette.


----------



## Guest

Forgot to add what Santa brought this year 😊


----------



## Ware

firefighter11 said:


> Forgot to add what Santa brought this year 😊


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Ware said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add what Santa brought this year 😊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks it's taking some getting used to. Have to have patience with this type of cooker lol


----------



## SGrabs33

firefighter11 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add what Santa brought this year 😊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks it's taking some getting used to. Have to have patience with this type of cooker lol
Click to expand...

Def takes a little time but once you have it zoned in it's hard to beat! Looking forward to seeing your cooks!


----------



## pennstater2005

So I smoked the hard boiled eggs, cheese, and veggies last week. I'm thinking about smoking butter. What are some things that anyone has tried smoking that turned out good that aren't the obvious ones?


----------



## pennstater2005

Smoked more veggies and also a stick of real butter. Used wood chips in the Amazen pellet tube.


----------



## Rockinar

Last week was ribs on the offset. This week practicing for a steak competition.


----------



## Rockinar

Ware said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add what Santa brought this year 😊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Just FYI that white smoke is creosote. Thats bad. It means your fire is not getting oygen. Your food will taste bitter. Use larger chunks of lump to get a cleaner burn. Small pieces of lump clog up kamado airflow. Little to no visable smoke is the goal.


----------



## Guest

Rockinar said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add what Santa brought this year 😊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just FYI that white smoke is creosote. Thats bad. It means your fire is not getting oygen. Your food will taste bitter. Use larger chunks of lump to get a cleaner burn. Small pieces of lump clog up kamado airflow. Little to no visable smoke is the goal.
Click to expand...

thanks for the heads up, on this occasion I think most of that was moisture from a bad bag of kamado joes big block lump I got from Costco when their roadshow came to Raleigh. We bought up a few bags and for some reason that particular bag had some wet pieces in it. I'll at least know to look out for white smoke now though. I probably won't go with their lump any more either.


----------



## Rockinar

Competed in a steak cook off today. I came in 9th out of 44 teams. It was just me and my 22" Kettle. Lot of fun

Heres my turn in steak.


----------



## SGrabs33

Rockinar said:


> Competed in a steak cook off today. I came in 9th out of 44 teams. It was just me and my 22" Kettle. Lot of fun
> 
> Heres my turn in steak.


Nice job! Great grill marks!


----------



## Guest

Made a little pizza using a home run inn recipe.


----------



## pennstater2005

firefighter11 said:


> Made a little pizza using a home run inn recipe.


Looks delicious. Did you smoke it?


----------



## Guest

pennstater2005 said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a little pizza using a home run inn recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Did you smoke it?
Click to expand...

Well, not exactly I just used lump charcoal. Turned out well there's some pepperoni and onions hidden under all that cheese. That was my first go at doing a pizza on the kamado. 500 degrees for about 12 minutes. Probably could have used 2 minutes more


----------



## pennstater2005

firefighter11 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a little pizza using a home run inn recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Did you smoke it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not exactly I just used lump charcoal. Turned out well there's some pepperoni and onions hidden under all that cheese. That was my first go at doing a pizza on the kamado. 500 degrees for about 12 minutes. Probably could have used 2 minutes more
Click to expand...

I always wondered if wood smoke would taste good on pizza. I don't think I can get my WSM that hot.


----------



## SGrabs33

firefighter11 said:


> Made a little pizza using a home run inn recipe.


Very nice! I've done quite a few pizzas on my BGE over the years. 550 is ideal temp for me based on the dough I use. It may help to raise the stone as high in the dome as possible. That way it will help cook the top in the same time as the dough. I'm sure they have an accessory for that but I just bought a few fire bricks that do the trick for me.


----------



## Cory

Head of Broccoli, a green pepper, green onion, and some bubba burgers


----------



## pennstater2005

Cory said:


> Head of Broccoli, a green pepper, green onion, and some bubba burgers


Looks awesome! I love smoked veggies.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm going to cold smoke a bone in pre cooked double spiral cut ham tomorrow for two hours. Then glaze it Sunday and in the oven to warm up.

Hope it comes out tasty! I'll be using a Maple, hickory, and apple pellet blend.

Pics to come....if I remember


----------



## ericgautier

I have ribs going in the AM... trying to decide if I want to put the rub on now or just before smoking it.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> I have ribs going in the AM... trying to decide if I want to put the rub on now or just before smoking it.


I've only ever done it maybe half an hour before while the meat is getting to room temp. What would the difference be with rub on the night before? Deeper flavor maybe?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ribs going in the AM... trying to decide if I want to put the rub on now or just before smoking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only ever done it maybe half an hour before while the meat is getting to room temp. What would the difference be with rub on the night before? Deeper flavor maybe?
Click to expand...

It could tenderize the meat some.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ribs going in the AM... trying to decide if I want to put the rub on now or just before smoking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only ever done it maybe half an hour before while the meat is getting to room temp. What would the difference be with rub on the night before? Deeper flavor maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could tenderize the meat some.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna try that next time I smoke ribs. The only other thing I do is spritz them with water every half hour which I have found thickens up the bark a little bit.


----------



## Cory

ericgautier said:


> I have ribs going in the AM... trying to decide if I want to put the rub on now or just before smoking it.


I have have always put it on 15min before putting them on the smoker. Was told if you let them sit over night the salt in the rubs will draw out too much moisture.


----------



## ericgautier

Cory said:


> Was told if you let them sit over night the salt in the rubs will draw out too much moisture.


Thanks, that is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm gonna try that next time I smoke ribs. The only other thing I do is spritz them with water every half hour which I have found thickens up the bark a little bit.


Last time, I rubbed brown sugar overnight then put my regular rub before the ribs hit the smoker. Those turned out good and not too sweet either.


----------



## pennstater2005

The rub I use for my ribs has brown sugar listed as the main ingredient. I purposefully looked for rubs with less salt.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm going to cold smoke a bone in pre cooked double spiral cut ham tomorrow for two hours. Then glaze it Sunday and in the oven to warm up.


Will you let us know how this turns out? I thought about doing one on the KJ this year for Easter, but I'm swamped with work and projects so I did the Heavenly Ham thing. What wood are you using?


----------



## pennstater2005

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to cold smoke a bone in pre cooked double spiral cut ham tomorrow for two hours. Then glaze it Sunday and in the oven to warm up.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you let us know how this turns out? I thought about doing one on the KJ this year for Easter, but I'm swamped with work and projects so I did the Heavenly Ham thing. What wood are you using?
Click to expand...

Absolutely! I plan on using a blend of Maple, hickory, and apple wood pellets in the Amazen 6" smoking tube. I think pecan would be nice as well.


----------



## ericgautier

Ribs are done.


----------



## Cory

ericgautier said:


> Ribs are done.


 Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Ribs are done.


Ooohhh! Those look awesome! That bark looks delicious!


----------



## SGrabs33

I got the Weber going at the in laws. Ribs going on soon.


----------



## pennstater2005

Here is the prep for the ham. It wasn't much. I threw a little bacon in on the second rack.

Pellet blend










Pellets in the smoking tube










Lighting the pellets. I let the flame go for about five minutes.




























And the pre cooked double spiral cut ham ready to be smoked!



















This won't look any different when it's done because I'm only cold smoking it for flavor prior to the oven.

Should be delicious!!!


----------



## g-man

Those look like alfalfa pellets.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> Those look like alfalfa pellets.


With all the pellets I have laying around ya never know  Guess I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## ericgautier

Cory said:


> Looks good! :thumbup:


Thanks!



pennstater2005 said:


> Ooohhh! Those look awesome! That bark looks delicious!


Used butcher paper. Didn't sauce them up either.


----------



## pennstater2005

@ericgautier Good ribs don't need sauce :nod:


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> Good ribs don't need sauce :nod:


You clearly have never had Head Country hands down the best BBQ sauce!


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good ribs don't need sauce :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have never had Head Country hands down the best BBQ sauce!
Click to expand...

I might have to give that a try!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good ribs don't need sauce :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have never had Head Country hands down the best BBQ sauce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might have to give that a try!
Click to expand...

I'm a big fan of Head Country. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

@pennstater2005 They bottle it about 2 hours to the east of me. When I moved a few states away for school I had my parents mail me a few bottles


----------



## pennstater2005

Smoked ham is crazy good!


----------



## gene_stl

Yumm!


----------



## MarkAguglia

Also smoked a ham on my Weber kettle for Easter.


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> Also smoked a ham on my Weber kettle for Easter.


Very nice! Tasted amazing I suppose?


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also smoked a ham on my Weber kettle for Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Tasted amazing I suppose?
Click to expand...

It was pre-sliced so it dried out a bit. Won't make that mistake again! The hickory smoke and glaze was great though!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Put on two butts around 2:45 AM, wrapped in foil at 2PM once internal temps hit 165°F, pulled off at 195°F to rest for 2 hours and in our bellies at 6:30 PM. I tried two different rubs, and got a consensus on which one was best. My wife and I agree that we love my brisket, but my pork ain't too shabby. 

Rubbed and resting while the smoker heats up


Smaller butt, this one was our favorite




Larger one, took about 2 hours longer to cook, even though it was on the hotter part of the smoker by the chimney.


"Instant read thermometer" (aka the bone) was dead on


----------



## pennstater2005

@Colonel K0rn

How long did the larger one take total? Did you hit the dreaded "stall"? Last one I did for stuck at 180° for 6 hours!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> How long did the larger one take total? Did you hit the dreaded "stall"? Last one I did for stuck at 180° for 6 hours!


I find that it takes about 1:15 per pound at 225°F When I wrap, I do it at 165°F, which allows me to get through the stall pretty quickly. By the time the meat has hit that temp, it's not going to take on any more smoke, and it's going to become bitter if left unwrapped. It's called the "Texas Crutch", but frankly, I find that it's just another method of cooking. I've cooked butts both wrapped and unwrapped. If you like a hard bark, then cook it unwrapped to 195°F . When I do wrap in foil, I like to let it rest for at least 2 hours in a blanket to help reabsorb some of the juices. As long as you can keep that fire going, and consistent, you'll not have many problems with the stall.

Larger one was 9#. I think that the fact that my grill is on the West side of the house, it helps during the summer when the heat from the sun helps cut down on the amount of fuel I have to burn. But honestly, I use about one pound of pellets per hour that I'm running the RecTec at 225°F

Edit: Total cook time was about 13 hours give or take 15 minutes. I don't put the probe in until I wrap.


----------



## pennstater2005

13 hours for a 9# butt is good. I'll have to try wrapping next time to get through the stall quicker. I do like the thicker bark but the last 7# butt I did took way too long. Although I cook until internal temp of closer to 205 as I have found the meat softens more.


----------



## Ral1121

I always smoke mine at 275 brisket and pork. Here is one I did a couple weeks ago






I only use salt and cracked pepper for my rub.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ral1121 said:


> I only use salt and cracked pepper for my rub.


In true Texan style! I haven't tried my briskets with just S&P yet, but have had some that was pretty darn good. The briskets that I've smoked naked had a very strong smoke flavor, and were great, although I've had great success with the pink butcher paper wrap. Once you wrap, you never go back. 

Edited to include my post from July of last year


Colonel K0rn said:


> My neighbor asked me to make a brisket for her husband's birthday, so I picked up two packers, and set the grill to make some briskets. I haven't tried wrapping in butcher paper before, so I figured I'd give it a try. I had observers scrutinizing my ability to properly prepare the packers.
> 
> Rubbed down, and letting them come to temp.
> 
> Smoke is going, won't look at them for at least 6 hours.
> 
> Time to wrap! Look at that bark and color... man I was salivating every time I stepped outside.
> 
> Wrapped up and good to go!
> 
> 
> So, they turned out great. The nice thing about cooking brisket is that you have plenty of time to take care of things around the house while the smoker is doing its job. After letting them rest for 2-3 hours, it was time to serve. I have to say that butcher paper is a great way to cook a whole packer. I won't be using another method for a while... this was "slap yo mama good". :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SGrabs33 said:


> A little beef wok action on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> And some pork belly burnt ends on Sunday.


@SGrabs33 What's your recipe for these? I saw some pork belly for sale at Sam's and was going to grab a slab or two to make some bacon, but I remembered seeing these and wanting to give them a try. I like my burnt ends from the brisket I make. I have a bourbon whiskey infused brown sugar that is amazing to use on the ones I make.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Colonel K0rn Pretty simple recipe from Malcolm Reed. They were really good but make sure you have some helpers to eat them. My wife only ate a few so there were tons for me. I indulged a bit :shock:






I've also made bacon before but it didn't turn out great. I'm not quite sure what I did wrong but I need to give it another try at some point.


----------



## MarkAguglia

SGrabs33 said:


> @Colonel K0rn Pretty simple recipe from Malcolm Reed. They were really good but make sure you have some helpers to eat them. My wife only ate a few so there were tons for me. I indulged a bit :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made bacon before but it didn't turn out great. I'm not quite sure what I did wrong but I need to give it another try at some point.


They look great!! Malcolm is the best...


----------



## pennstater2005

The smoked pepper jack cheese I did a few weeks ago was phenomenal. Heading out to get some more to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> The smoked pepper jack cheese I did a few weeks ago was phenomenal. Heading out to get some more to smoke tomorrow.


Good to know! That was one of the next things I wanted to try and smoke.


----------



## SGrabs33

Figured doing the steak on the cast iron was close enough to grilling.

Steak tips, squash, mashed potatoes


----------



## ericgautier

Beef ribs and sausage (sweet & hot).


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> Beef ribs and sausage (sweet & hot).


I tried beef ribs once but they were not good. I think I'll blame the cut that I got from wallyworld(not my usual meat provider). Where do you get yours from and what do you look for in a good cut?


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> I tried beef ribs once but they were not good. I think I'll blame the cut that I got from wallyworld(not my usual meat provider). Where do you get yours from and what do you look for in a good cut?


I agree. Wallyworld doesn't have good beef ribs. I tried it from there once too.

I get mine at Acme. It is a hit or miss. I grab it when I see them have it. Usually, you can ask for "uncut" beef short ribs for more meaty ribs.


----------



## SGrabs33

@ericgautier Good tip, the ones I see at my usual store never seem to have much meat on them. I wish Costco sold them.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> @ericgautier Good tip, the ones I see at my usual store never seem to have much meat on them. I wish Costco sold them.


Check out BJ's... they usually have them.


----------



## pennstater2005

I can't stop smoking cheese! Pepper jack, sharp cheddar, sharp white cheddar, mozzarella.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I can't stop smoking cheese! Pepper jack, sharp cheddar, sharp white cheddar, mozzarella.


Awesome. Are those just blocks of Kraft? I keep a bunch of pellets for my Yoder and have been thinking about getting one of those tubes. Which size do you have? And would you buy that size again?


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware

Yes they are just blocks of cheese. I get mine from Aldi. I got the 6" Amazen smoking tube and it gives between 2-3 hours of smoke which is plenty for cheese, hard boiled eggs, veggies, etc. Plus, it just fits nicely into my smoker and grill. They do make an expandable Amazen tube in two varieties. One goes from 6-9" and the other 12-18".

I got the small one because I only use it for cold smoking. If it was my only source of smoke when even hot smoking then I would've gotten the bigger one. I would buy the same size again.

I was buying the cheese from a specialty type cheese place but ended up realizing that I couldn't really tell the difference and the Aldi blocks are a $1.79 for 8oz.

I light it with a heat gun that I believe I have pics somewhere a bit earlier in the thread. I just the stand the tube up, full of pellets, and turn the heat gun on high holding right against the pellets. It starts smoking heavily after about 20 seconds and usually within a minute it just bursts into flames. Then I let that burn for maybe 5 minutes before blowing it out and setting in the bottom of the smoker.

It's a great, cheap investment. I got mine through Amazon and I believe it still about $15. I can't wait to try it on the grill for burgers. Although I'm not sure whether I would pre smoke them and then cook them or just smoke them while they're cooking.

Edited to add: Finished cheese. Seal tight and let mellow for at least two weeks.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 - that cheese... fahgetaboutit...

I am firing up Ye Ol' Weber Kettle this weekend to smoke up some steak tips. I think smoking will be this year's project to nail down (last year was my lawn - which was GREAT! And... I have some new forum friends as a bonus!).


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 - that cheese... fahgetaboutit...
> 
> I am firing up Ye Ol' Weber Kettle this weekend to smoke up some steak tips. I think smoking will be this year's project to nail down (last year was my lawn - which was GREAT! And... I have some new forum friends as a bonus!).


Good luck! My next thing is to smoke hard-boiled eggs for egg salad.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> Good luck! My next thing is to smoke hard-boiled eggs for egg salad.


Smoked eggs? Hmph. Why not?

I saw smoked Boston Baked Beans. Probably have to do a lot of stirring.

In general, are you adding wood throughout your cook or just for the first hour or so? Does thickness play a part in that decision (ribs vs. butt)?


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! My next thing is to smoke hard-boiled eggs for egg salad.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked eggs? Hmph. Why not?
> 
> I saw smoked Boston Baked Beans. Probably have to do a lot of stirring.
> 
> In general, are you adding wood throughout your cook or just for the first hour or so? Does thickness play a part in that decision (ribs vs. butt)?
Click to expand...

Smoked hard boiled eggs are delicious. I've never turned them into egg salad though.

No, I only light a few briquettes using the minion method and place wood chunks randomly throughout. It works well and the Q always comes out amazing!


----------



## pennstater2005

Going to smoke more cheese today. It's been two weeks since the last batch so we can finally eat it.

Might smoke some Italian sausage tomorrow.


----------



## SGrabs33

Had some ribs tonight. They were :thumbup:


----------



## touchofgrass

What's grilling/smoking you ask? Nothing just yet... BUT... give us a little bit. MQ is apparently taking a break and then will head back out to do God knows what on the lawn  and THEN, he'll fire up the grill. Tonight's menu will be Grilled Filet Mignon (just for he and I - no clue what the TLF junior crew is having). Side dish will be Proscuitto wrapped Asparagus and of course grilled onions for the steak. And last but not least, steamed lobster tails.

YUM!!!!


----------



## MarkAguglia

SGrabs33 said:


> Had some ribs tonight. They were :thumbup:


Those look great! I've got a rack on right now. I'll try and remember to post.


----------



## BXMurphy

touchofgrass said:


> What's grilling/smoking you ask? Nothing just yet... BUT... give us a little bit. MQ is apparently taking a break and then will head back out to do God knows what on the lawn  and THEN, he'll fire up the grill. Tonight's menu will be Grilled Filet Mignon (just for he and I - no clue what the TLF junior crew is having). Side dish will be Proscuitto wrapped Asparagus and of course grilled onions for the steak. And last but not least, steamed lobster tails.
> 
> YUM!!!!


Yow! Good GRIEF!

I am learning to smoke this year. Tonight's chicken is taking FOREVER!


----------



## pennstater2005

Just got the cheese on so it'll be smoking til about 10 p.m. Trying Monterey jack for the first time. We just opened the cheese from two weeks ago and man is it good.....especially the pepper jack.


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> touchofgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's grilling/smoking you ask? Nothing just yet... BUT... give us a little bit. MQ is apparently taking a break and then will head back out to do God knows what on the lawn  and THEN, he'll fire up the grill. Tonight's menu will be Grilled Filet Mignon (just for he and I - no clue what the TLF junior crew is having). Side dish will be Proscuitto wrapped Asparagus and of course grilled onions for the steak. And last but not least, steamed lobster tails.
> 
> YUM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yow! Good GRIEF!
> 
> I am learning to smoke this year. Tonight's chicken is taking FOREVER!
Click to expand...

What are you smoking on? I usually keep the temp of my WSM as close to 300 degrees as I can. It cooks fairly hot and fast at that temp.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> Just got the cheese on so it'll be smoking til about 10 p.m. Trying Monterey jack for the first time. We just opened the cheese from two weeks ago and man is it good.....especially the pepper jack.


I was thinking of you today. I was up at the big box warehouse store. Looking at chunks of cheese. I was going to pick a chunk up. And then I started thinking, doesn't this stuff melt on the smoker?


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the cheese on so it'll be smoking til about 10 p.m. Trying Monterey jack for the first time. We just opened the cheese from two weeks ago and man is it good.....especially the pepper jack.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of you today. I was up at the big box warehouse store. Looking at chunks of cheese. I was going to pick a chunk up. And then I started thinking, doesn't this stuff melt on the smoker?
Click to expand...

You have to cold smoke it. You can do that by lighting one or two briquettes and then laying some wood chips or chunks on top. That's how I use to do it. Then I bought a smoking tube and pellets which doesn't create heat just smoke. That's how I smoke the cheese, eggs, veggies, butter, etc. Worth a look.


----------



## touchofgrass

BXMurphy said:


> touchofgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's grilling/smoking you ask? Nothing just yet... BUT... give us a little bit. MQ is apparently taking a break and then will head back out to do God knows what on the lawn  and THEN, he'll fire up the grill. Tonight's menu will be Grilled Filet Mignon (just for he and I - no clue what the TLF junior crew is having). Side dish will be Proscuitto wrapped Asparagus and of course grilled onions for the steak. And last but not least, steamed lobster tails.
> 
> YUM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yow! Good GRIEF!
> 
> I am learning to smoke this year. Tonight's chicken is taking FOREVER!
Click to expand...

Eh, it was ok. We haven't ever done chicken, I don't think. We do the Thanksgiving Turkey in the smoker every year now, though. When did you start the chicken?


----------



## SGrabs33

Thanks @MarkAguglia, where are yours?


----------



## pennstater2005

Just took the cheese off. It was actually sweating pretty good! Plastic wrapped it then into labeled and dated baggies for two week minimum.


----------



## MarkAguglia

SGrabs33 said:


> Thanks @MarkAguglia, where are yours?


----------



## SGrabs33

MarkAguglia said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MarkAguglia, where are yours?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, looks tasty!


----------



## Shindoman

For my Bday I ordered these beauties from Allen Brothers. USDA Prime, dry aged.
OMG, they were incredible.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Shindoman Wow, those look great. Good variety too. Do you know how long they were dry aged for. I've tried a 21 day before but that is pretty young on the dry age scale.


----------



## pennstater2005

Shindoman said:


> For my Bday I ordered these beauties from Allen Brothers. USDA Prime, dry aged.
> OMG, they were incredible.


Look at that marbling!


----------



## Shindoman

SGrabs33 said:


> @Shindoman Wow, those look great. Good variety too. Do you know how long they were dry aged for. I've tried a 21 day before but that is pretty young on the dry age scale.


28 days I believe. They do as much as 60 days. I love the extra flavour of the dry aging but sometimes 
I think it leaves the steak not as tender as wet aging.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Chicken and Salmon with maple smokehouse seasoning along with some asparagus over hickory.


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> Chicken and Salmon with maple smokehouse seasoning along with some asparagus over hickory.


Is that the Weber kettle? That looks awesome....beer included :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and Salmon with maple smokehouse seasoning along with some asparagus over hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Weber kettle? That looks awesome....beer included :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sure is! I love my kettle. Just joined a really good Facebook group called Weber Kettleheadz, check it out!


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and Salmon with maple smokehouse seasoning along with some asparagus over hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Weber kettle? That looks awesome....beer included :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure is! I love my kettle. Just joined a really good Facebook group called Weber Kettleheadz, check it out!
Click to expand...

I will. Do you have the one with the ash tray and thermometer? I'm torn between the base and premium models. Lowe's has them for $99 and $149 depending on model.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Yes, definitely get the one with the ash collection and built in thermometer! At times you can find deals but its rare. I got mine from a local nursery actually that is dealer for Weber. You could try looking on Facebook marketplace or Craig's too.


----------



## SGrabs33

@pennstater2005 I agree, get the one with the ash catcher or it will blow around everywhere and make a mess.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and Salmon with maple smokehouse seasoning along with some asparagus over hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Weber kettle? That looks awesome....beer included :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yeah... that looks like the Weber. That is really a nice little rig for a family.

All you have to do is control temp and smoke. The Weber does it. Actually, anything will do it...


----------



## BXMurphy

touchofgrass said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touchofgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's grilling/smoking you ask? Nothing just yet... BUT... give us a little bit. MQ is apparently taking a break and then will head back out to do God knows what on the lawn  and THEN, he'll fire up the grill. Tonight's menu will be Grilled Filet Mignon (just for he and I - no clue what the TLF junior crew is having). Side dish will be Proscuitto wrapped Asparagus and of course grilled onions for the steak. And last but not least, steamed lobster tails.
> 
> YUM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yow! Good GRIEF!
> 
> I am learning to smoke this year. Tonight's chicken is taking FOREVER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, it was ok. We haven't ever done chicken, I don't think. We do the Thanksgiving Turkey in the smoker every year now, though. When did you start the chicken?
Click to expand...

The chicken was funny... not "haha" funny... more like, "ew, this milk tastes funny," funny.

I was never able to get the very interior up to 165° F - even after five hours. It was a 5.7 pounder. I got it up to around 155 and called it a night at around 7:30 or so.

Mrs. Murphy has been putting it in my salad and hasn't been able to kill me yet. Which is nice...


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm torn between the base and premium models. Lowe's has them for $99 and $149 depending on model.


Built-in thermometer is cute but you really want a probe next to meat to check ambient temperature. Diff between next to meat and top of dome is about 50° F. No matter... the ONLY temp that matters is internal meat temp. Let's take chicken as example...

Chicken wants 165° F internal temp. If your ambient temp is 166, you will get to 165 sometime this year, I am sure. Ambient temp is a guide to tell you how LONG it takes to get to proper internal temp.

Pick a number... any number... for ambient temp and let it guide you to internal temp. Note how long it took and flavor/texture and adjust for next time. Just like your lawn, your notes are key.

Ash catcher? Meh... you are outside, right? Who cares? But... it is a $50 dollar price difference for something that will last five years. If we have to sweat the pennies, we might want to shift the paradigm.


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> Yes, definitely get the one with the ash collection and built in thermometer! At times you can find deals but its rare. I got mine from a local nursery actually that is dealer for Weber. You could try looking on Facebook marketplace or Craig's too.


Thanks!


----------



## Rockinar

Finally got some good weather and some time to fire up the offset to do some chicken. Some days I think about selling it. But then I get cooking on it and will catch a whiff of it upwind as things get cooking and it changes my mind.


----------



## Rockinar

pennstater2005 said:


> I will. Do you have the one with the ash tray and thermometer? I'm torn between the base and premium models. Lowe's has them for $99 and $149 depending on model.


Get the $150 one with the ash catcher pan, not the $99 one with the little dish. It's worth it.


----------



## Ware

I pulled the cover off the Yoder today. I'm going to throw a rack of ribs on for this evening, and will smoke a pork butt overnight.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware Ribs look good! Did you ever cold smoke any cheese?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware Ribs look good! Did you ever cold smoke any cheese?


No, but that's on my to-do list. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware Ribs look good! Did you ever cold smoke any cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that's on my to-do list. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Looks good! There is a lot of cooking space on that Yoder!


----------



## Ware

There is. The YS640 main grate is 640 in2[/sup] (20x32"). The 2[sup]nd[/sup] shelf brings total cooking space to 1,070 in[sup]2.

It looks a little sad with only one rack of ribs...


----------



## Ware

Went about 4 hours...


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Went about 4 hours...


Very nice! What was your Yoder temp at?


----------



## Ware

@pennstater2005 set at 275F. Probably a little cooler on the top rack.


----------



## Ware

I'm about to throw this pork butt on, light a cigar, crack open an ice cold Dr Pepper and watch the tiki torches burn until I get tired. :thumbsup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> I'm about to throw this pork butt on, light a cigar, crack open an ice cold Dr Pepper and watch the tiki torches burn until I get tired. :thumbsup:


Would ya look @ that!

Lots of new stuff to look @ while your out there because of your new lights!


----------



## Ware

Topped off the pellet hopper before bed - it's almost like cheating. :bandit: 😴


----------



## pennstater2005

Cold smoke of hard boiled eggs, cheeses, and almonds and sunflower seeds. The nuts are on the second tier and in a bowl so I'll have to stir them occasionally with access through the side door.










Eggs were added after picture taken.


----------



## SGrabs33

And it's on!


----------



## Ware

I just pulled mine off - I didn't crack the lid all night and was surprised to see the internal temp was already at 208-212°F. :shock:

I don't think I've ever let one go quite that high, and didn't expect this one to on the top shelf without wrapping. I guess I need to dig out my remote probes until I get back into the swing of things.

Package weight was about 9.5lbs. The Yoder setpoint was 250°F for about 6.5 hours, then I turned it up to 300°F for the last 6 hours. Lid temps were much lower.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> I just pulled mine off - I didn't crack the lid all night and was surprised to see the internal temp was already at 208-212°F. :shock:
> 
> I don't think I've ever let one go quite that high, and didn't expect this one to on the top shelf without wrapping. I guess I need to dig out my remote probes until I get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Package weight was about 9.5lbs. The Yoder setpoint was 250°F for about 6.5 hours, then I turned it up to 300°F for the last 6 hours. Lid temps were much lower.


It'll be delicious. I like my pork butts at 205°. The fat is all rendered nicely and it just melts in your mouth!


----------



## Ware

It turned out alright. :thumbup:


----------



## zinger565

Looks good Ware!

Nothing low and slow tonight, just some veggies and shrimp, gulf seasoning, and red beans with rice (not pictured).


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> And it's on!


Forgot to post. Mine turned out pretty good.


----------



## ericgautier

@Ware & @SGrabs33 looks good!


----------



## MarkAguglia

How I like to reheat pizza and wings. (Day 2 of the NFL Draft)


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> How I like to reheat pizza and wings. (Day 2 of the NFL Draft)


Just noticed the spatula! You're diehard :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I like to reheat pizza and wings. (Day 2 of the NFL Draft)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed the spatula! You're diehard :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Of course.. using it right now too actually. GO BILLS.


----------



## pennstater2005

The smoked almonds and sunflower seeds are delicious. Will definitely be doing again!


----------



## Guest

Little bit of ribs for this evening... first time using butchers paper instead of foil and I think I'm hooked.


----------



## Ware

firefighter11 said:


> ...first time using butchers paper instead of foil and I think I'm hooked.


Nice! It seems to breathe a little better.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...first time using butchers paper instead of foil and I think I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! It seems to breathe a little better.
Click to expand...

I've been thinking of trying it for a long while. Still need to.


----------



## Guest

Ware said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...first time using butchers paper instead of foil and I think I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! It seems to breathe a little better.
Click to expand...

They turned out pretty good. I finally figured out why I wasn't turning out good Q. 
The temp difference from grill surface to the dome was over 40 degrees difference. I started using a WiFi thermometer and control the grill by watching that temp instead of the dome and results are improving. The butchers paper was a new thing today and I liked it. I just did pure lump this time with no smoking wood and it turned out nice.


----------



## chrismar

Got some kebabs on the barbie.


----------



## FATC1TY

Got a few treats in today, I'm a huge huge huge fan of grilling and smoking. I probably cook on my eggs 4-6 times a week.

Wife and I enjoy cooking too so it's always fun with some drinks and some music on while the kids destroy the yard and house.

Anywho- here's some Denver steaks. Cut from a Japanese and American wagyu cow. Really great cuts, tender like a ribeye, with the intense beefy flavor of a hanger or outside skirt. Melt in your mouth and buttery sweet flavor.


----------



## pennstater2005

FATC1TY said:


> Got a few treats in today, I'm a huge huge huge fan of grilling and smoking. I probably cook on my eggs 4-6 times a week.
> 
> Wife and I enjoy cooking too so it's always fun with some drinks and some music on while the kids destroy the yard and house.
> 
> Anywho- here's some Denver steaks. Cut from a Japanese and American wagyu cow. Really great cuts, tender like a ribeye, with the intense beefy flavor of a hanger or outside skirt. Melt in your mouth and buttery sweet flavor.


That is making my mouth water :thumbup:


----------



## Togo

That looks amazing!


----------



## g-man

Great marbling


----------



## FATC1TY

Thanks!!

I'm a bit of a wagyu fiend. Ground beef, briskets, tri tips and plate ribs are all on my top end.

I butcher some of my own meat as well, enjoy cutting steaks and whatnot.

Pair up a good beer with a good meal overlooking the yard is a hard *** job I tell ya!


----------



## Ral1121

Have 2 briskets and a Boston butt I will be preping later on that will hit the smoker tonight. Pictures coming later on.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ral1121 said:


> Have 2 briskets and a Boston butt I will be preping later on that will hit the smoker tonight. Pictures coming later on.


You throwing a party? That's a lot of meat!


----------



## Ral1121

SGrabs33 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have 2 briskets and a Boston butt I will be preping later on that will hit the smoker tonight. Pictures coming later on.
> 
> 
> 
> You throwing a party? That's a lot of meat!
Click to expand...

Yes a baby shower tomorrow. Around 40 people


----------



## Ral1121

Just got done seasoning. Now waiting another hr before I start the pit.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ral1121 said:


> Just got done seasoning. Now waiting another hr before I start the pit.


Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Ral1121

Just pulled the last of it off. Letting if rest until the internal temps come down before I slice it up.


----------



## BXMurphy

Wow! What a great thread!

I bought 20 pounds pork shoulder at 92 cents a pound. Two roasts. One at a time on a Weber Kettle. I figure about 18 hours each. Does that sound about right?


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ral1121

Looks awesome! I always consider it a success if it looks like a meteorite!


----------



## Ral1121

BXMurphy said:


> Wow! What a great thread!
> 
> I bought 20 pounds pork shoulder at 92 cents a pound. Two roasts. One at a time on a Weber Kettle. I figure about 18 hours each. Does that sound about right?


It depends on what temp you plan to smoke at. I do mine on the hotter side at 275-285 and mine take about an HR a pound. Maybe a little less. I know some say 1.5 hrs a pound but they smoke at lower temps.


----------



## FATC1TY

Wagyu skirt steak, caveman cooked directly
On the lump.



























Was absolutely amazing and tender. Killer
Fajitas!!

Got some big ol spares on today.


----------



## ericgautier

Ral1121 said:


> Just pulled the last of it off. Letting if rest until the internal temps come down before I slice it up.


Awesome! Do you finish on the foil pan covered after you get the bark you want?


----------



## Ral1121

ericgautier said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pulled the last of it off. Letting if rest until the internal temps come down before I slice it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Do you finish on the foil pan covered after you get the bark you want?
Click to expand...

I did this time. I usually wrap in butchers paper but I did not have any this time.


----------



## ericgautier

Ral1121 said:


> I did this time. I usually wrap in butchers paper but I did not have any this time.


Gotcha. What are your thoughts compared to wrapping in butcher paper? I want to try foil pan covered next time (I usually do butcher paper too).


----------



## Ral1121

I think butchers paper is better. It leaves a crunchier bark that I like better. When I pull the brisket and set in a pan for the last few hrs, to me the bark does not stay as crisp because you start steaming the brisket. It is just an easy way to make sure the brisket stays moist and does not dry out the last few hrs of the cook. I was just tired and lazy and did not feel like watching and tending to the fire so I wrapped in foil. This was 6 in the morning when I wrapped. I had put them on at midnight.


----------



## Cavan806

Cooked a little bird on the BGE last night.


----------



## BXMurphy

Here we go... 9-pound pork shoulder on the ol' Weber Kettle. It probably won't wrap up until 2:00 a.m. Wife hates me. NOW...  But when she tastes it...

I put it on at 11:00 a.m. I will plan better next time. Drip pan with water under. There is a metal grill holding the coals in place. I placed a tinfoil shield between coals and pan to avoid direct heat.

Photos at about 11:00 in the evening. With and without flash. Like the man said in an earlier post, starting to look like a meteorite. I like how he described a perfectly done cut of meat.


----------



## J_nick

I tried out pizzas on the Traeger the other day. Sausage and pepperoni for the kids and jalapeños, onion, red bell pepper and pepperoni for my wife and I. They turned out better than I expected, especially since I took the easy way out and just bought cheap premade crusts. I'll try to make my own crust one of these days, tossing the dough around looks fun. I threw a baking stone on the grill so I could only cook 1 at a time. If it become a regular thing I might pick up another stone so I can cook 2 at the same time.


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> Here we go... 9-pound pork shoulder on the ol' Weber Kettle. It probably won't wrap up until 2:00 a.m. Wife hates me. NOW...  But when she tastes it...
> 
> I put it on at 11:00 a.m. I will plan better next time. Drip pan with water under. There is a metal grill holding the coals in place. I placed a tinfoil shield between coals and pan to avoid direct heat.
> 
> Photos at about 11:00 in the evening. With and without flash. Like the man said in an earlier post, starting to look like a meteorite. I like how he described a perfectly done cut of meat.


Just saw this BX. How did it turn out? It looks great!


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> Just saw this BX. How did it turn out? It looks great!


Just amazing. I shared a picture of it to a local Facebook group. It was sitting on a bacteria-infested cutting board next to a sinkful of dirty dishes and charred and greasy barbeque toys.



I had to point out that the deep grill marks meant that the meat was so moist and tender that it wanted to drip through the grate. I told them that I used those new rubber oven mitts to take it off of the grill because that if I did not, it would have slipped through my fingers. I checked doneness by putting the tongs through the meat and knew it was done when I hit the bone (Mic drop).

As you can imagine, Massachusetts is not a hotbed of barbecue. The post got almost 100 likes, 75 comments, a half-dozen shares, and is still climbing. Kids...


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this BX. How did it turn out? It looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Just amazing. I shared a picture of it to a local Facebook group. It was sitting on a bacteria-infested cutting board next to a sinkful of dirty dishes and charred and greasy barbeque toys.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to point out that the deep grill marks meant that the meat was so moist and tender that it wanted to drip through the grate. I told them that I used those new rubber oven mitts to take it off of the grill because that if I did not, it would have slipped through my fingers. I checked doneness by putting the tongs through the meat and knew it was done when I hit the bone (Mic drop).
> 
> As you can imagine, Massachusetts is not a hotbed of barbecue. The post got almost 100 likes, 75 comments, a half-dozen shares, and is still climbing. Kids...
Click to expand...

Very nice!


----------



## MarkAguglia

Pork tenderloin and a Moscow Mule. Looks boring but it was very good!


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> Pork tenderloin and a Moscow Mule. Looks boring but it was very good!


What is a Moscow Mule? Looks good...like the copper cup!


----------



## FATC1TY

Beef short plate ribs. Post oak and went at it.























































Absolutely awesome, almost too rich to finish


----------



## BXMurphy

FATC1TY said:


> Beef short plate ribs. Post oak and went at it.
> 
> Absolutely awesome, almost too rich to finish


Good GRIEF! On an egg? Kettle? NICE pullback! Great bark!


----------



## SGrabs33

Reversed seared some ribeyes yesterday for mother's day. Of course I forgot to get a finished pic. Cooked in the oven @250 until @120 IT. Then threw them on the 600 degree egg for a sear.

Into the oven:


After oven:


----------



## FATC1TY

BXMurphy said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beef short plate ribs. Post oak and went at it.
> 
> Absolutely awesome, almost too rich to finish
> 
> 
> 
> Good GRIEF! On an egg? Kettle? NICE pullback! Great bark!
Click to expand...

On an egg, used post oak and rockwood. 265 temp, cooked maybe 4.5-5 hours or so. Fantastic wagyu beef, just easy cooking and even easier eating.


----------



## BXMurphy

FATC1TY said:


> On an egg, used post oak and rockwood. 265 temp, cooked maybe 4.5-5 hours or so. Fantastic wagyu beef, just easy cooking and even easier eating.


That's going to be next for me. Did you use a foil wrap?

Here's a test I saw:


----------



## zinger565

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork tenderloin and a Moscow Mule. Looks boring but it was very good!
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Moscow Mule? Looks good...like the copper cup!
Click to expand...

Moscow Mules are typically vodka, lime, and ginger ale. "Traditionally" served in a copper mug.


----------



## FATC1TY

BXMurphy said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> On an egg, used post oak and rockwood. 265 temp, cooked maybe 4.5-5 hours or so. Fantastic wagyu beef, just easy cooking and even easier eating.
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to be next for me. Did you use a foil wrap?
> 
> Here's a test I saw:
Click to expand...

Nope I do not wrap a single beef item I smoke in foil.. usually only brisket get wrapped and that's to rest in butcher paper in the cooler. Beef ribs don't need a wrap at all, ever in my years of cooking them.

Wanted to add: looked at link. Those are pork ribs, not beef plate ribs they are doing. They cook differently, good luck.


----------



## FATC1TY

zinger565 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork tenderloin and a Moscow Mule. Looks boring but it was very good!
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Moscow Mule? Looks good...like the copper cup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moscow Mules are typically vodka, lime, and ginger ale. "Traditionally" served in a copper mug.
Click to expand...

We toss in some fresh mint from the garden too and it's pretty dang refreshing.


----------



## zinger565

FATC1TY said:


> zinger565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Moscow Mule? Looks good...like the copper cup!
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow Mules are typically vodka, lime, and ginger ale. "Traditionally" served in a copper mug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We toss in some fresh mint from the garden too and it's pretty dang refreshing.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, that would be good! Might have to grab a mint plant this spring/summer for those and mojitos!


----------



## pennstater2005

zinger565 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork tenderloin and a Moscow Mule. Looks boring but it was very good!
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Moscow Mule? Looks good...like the copper cup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moscow Mules are typically vodka, lime, and ginger ale. "Traditionally" served in a copper mug.
Click to expand...

That sounds pretty good! How about a TLF sticker on the copper mug :lol:


----------



## MarkAguglia

Couple ribeyes tonight on the kettle.


----------



## BXMurphy

MarkAguglia said:


> Couple ribeyes tonight on the kettle.


Dude. Kill me with kettle porn. Nicely done! Great photos. Mouth watering!

That's how I like it, nice and simple on a kettle.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Thanks they were delicious. Simple is surely best sometimes! I do look forward to trying all sorts of different cooks on the kettle though. Its so versatile.


----------



## BXMurphy

MarkAguglia said:


> Thanks they were delicious. Simple is surely best sometimes! I do look forward to trying all sorts of different cooks on the kettle though. Its so versatile.


Ribeyes are the BEST!

I like the kettle because I don't have to buy, maintain, and store yet one more piece of equipment. It is perfect for a small household like mine with just the wife and me.

I did a nine-pound shoulder and ate for a week and... still had to freeze leftovers.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Got this vintage little guy on Craigslist..$10! Cleaned up beautifully.


----------



## SGrabs33

Prepping.

Unwrapped


Trimmed


Rubbed


----------



## ericgautier

Reverse sear

Smoked to 125 IT


Then it hit the pan


----------



## SGrabs33

@ericgautier What cut do you have there. Looks good!


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> @ericgautier What cut do you have there. Looks good!


Honestly, I do not know. My father-in-law gave it to me. It was a big piece of meat in a cryo-pack with no label. I had to cut them into smaller pieces you see above.

They taste like beef tenderloin to me. It was very tender reversed seared.


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ericgautier What cut do you have there. Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I do not know. My father-in-law gave it to me. It was a big piece of meat in a cryo-pack with no label. I had to cut them into smaller pieces you see above.
> 
> They taste like beef tenderloin to me. It was very tender reversed seared.
Click to expand...

Mystery meat, my favorite. I had a bunch of that in military school 

Looks good whatever it is!


----------



## MarkAguglia

KFC.. Kettle "Fried" Chicken. First time trying it, it was great cant wait to do it again!


----------



## SGrabs33

Rolling some smoke this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Rolling some smoke this morning :thumbup:


On a Monday, no less.


----------



## Alan

MarkAguglia said:


> KFC.. Kettle "Fried" Chicken. First time trying it, it was great cant wait to do it again!


Give the run down on this. I'm always up for some yard bird.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Alan said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> KFC.. Kettle "Fried" Chicken. First time trying it, it was great cant wait to do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the run down on this. I'm always up for some yard bird.
Click to expand...

Coat with flour, then egg wash, coat again in flour with plenty of seasoning mixed in (we used Lowrys all purpose and paprika) Fire up the kettle with baskets in the middle to 500 degrees. Place chicken legs and thighs around outer edge of the kettle and cook for 45 minutes, lid on, no flipping at all. After 45, baste with some melted butter and garlic.

:thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> Rolling some smoke this morning :thumbup:


Hit 160 at 3.5 hours in. Here's what it looks like before the foil. Foil until around 202ish.



Here she is all done up!


----------



## pennstater2005

Beef brisket with 3 Little Pigs BBQ rub.










Got some Jerry Jeff Walker on in the background. You know, pissin in the wind


----------



## Jacob_S

Not grilling or smoking anything but we are boiling.


----------



## pennstater2005

Jacob_S said:


> Not grilling or smoking anything but we are boiling.


Hey it counts!! It looks awesome too!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> I'm about to throw this pork butt on, light a cigar, crack open an ice cold Dr Pepper and watch the tiki torches burn until I get tired. :thumbsup:


Love ice cold Dr. Peppers.  Nice looking butt.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SGrabs33 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling some smoke this morning :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 160 at 3.5 hours in. Here's what it looks like before the foil. Foil until around 202ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is all done up!
Click to expand...

Man, that's a great looking brisket!


----------



## BXMurphy

Jacob_S said:


> Not grilling or smoking anything but we are boiling.


Good GRIEF! What's THAT?!? It looks like a bucket o' bugs...


----------



## Jacob_S

BXMurphy said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not grilling or smoking anything but we are boiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good GRIEF! What's THAT?!? It looks like a bucket o' bugs...
Click to expand...

Hahaha, mud bugs, the second batch was the good one


----------



## g-man

I smoked two spareribs slabs and had some neighbors over. I don't recall the last time I smoked some ribs. I had to make my spice blend again and I missed something, maybe the cocoa.


----------



## zeus201

Prime brisket prepped for the overnight cook on the Egg


----------



## BXMurphy

Jacob_S said:


> Hahaha, mud bugs, the second batch was the good one


Dang, man! There ain't no "batch" o' bugs that's going to be any good. <shiver> Don't you guys have any lobsters or anything down there?

To each their own, I guess...


----------



## Jacob_S

BXMurphy said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, mud bugs, the second batch was the good one
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, man! There ain't no "batch" o' bugs that's going to be any good. <shiver> Don't you guys have any lobsters or anything down there?
> 
> To each their own, I guess...
Click to expand...

Lol no worries these are our version of lobster, the tiny cousin.


----------



## g-man

@BXMurphy they are actually related. If I recall correctly from the same super family.


----------



## Ware

zeus201 said:


> Prime brisket prepped for the overnight cook on the Egg


Nice! Big fan of the Oakridge rubs. :thumbup:


----------



## Rockinar

16 pound prime packer


----------



## FATC1TY

BXMurphy said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, mud bugs, the second batch was the good one
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, man! There ain't no "batch" o' bugs that's going to be any good. <shiver> Don't you guys have any lobsters or anything down there?
> 
> To each their own, I guess...
Click to expand...

Missing out on some great eats. Crawfish are absolutely amazing. Toss em in live and add all the fixins. Dump on a table or a cooler if feeding anyone who wants to share a beer and a story.


----------



## FATC1TY

Got back from the beach 2 days ago. Fresh out of fish.

Caught a bunch of sea trout, redfish from the jetties near shore and from the beach a good mess of whiting.

Many where too big to keep obviously.

Here's a monster well in excess of 40 inches and damn near 35-40 pounds. Extremely strong fish, this is what we call a bull redfish down south.

Here's a quarter of a fillet from an upper "slot" redfish.



















Finished on the egg with some subtle spices and some butter. Parmesan Vidalia onion risotto with some roasted broccoli

Here's one of the more than dozen whiting we caught on the beach steps from the grill and fryer.


----------



## Ware

Put a little glaze on the baby backs - the chicks dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

All the stuff above looks amazing! My brisket was just ok. I used pecan wood chunks. Very little smoke ring for some reason. First time that's happened.


----------



## zeus201

Ware said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime brisket prepped for the overnight cook on the Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Big fan of the Oakridge rubs. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Same here...love black ops rub.


----------



## Rockinar

BXMurphy said:


> Dang, man! There ain't no "batch" o' bugs that's going to be any good. <shiver> Don't you guys have any lobsters or anything down there?
> 
> To each their own, I guess...


You don't like mudbugs???

Mods, can we ban him please? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rockinar




----------



## BXMurphy

FATC1TY said:


> feeding anyone who wants to share a beer and a story.


The beer and the story part is nice. I definitely like the stories.

Real nice work with the weekend fish! I bet it was tasty! I definitely couldn't do all that other, well, you know... stuff... with the fish... you know...


----------



## BXMurphy

Rockinar said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, man! There ain't no "batch" o' bugs that's going to be any good. <shiver> Don't you guys have any lobsters or anything down there?
> 
> To each their own, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like mudbugs???
> 
> Mods, can we ban him please? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## zinger565

Pork Butt on the grill while I work on the driveway. Don't have a smoker or traditional charcoal grill, so "cheating" with the packet of wood chips.


----------



## BXMurphy

zinger565 said:


> Pork Butt on the grill while I work on the driveway. Don't have a smoker or traditional charcoal grill, so "cheating" with the packet of wood chips.


That's perfect. Good for you! Low. Slooow. Let it get nice and smokey for a few hours. Done... and done. Yum!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

zinger565 said:


> Pork Butt on the grill while I work on the driveway. Don't have a smoker or traditional charcoal grill, so "cheating" with the packet of wood chips.


Pick up one of the A-MAZE-N Smoke tubes... don't go for the knockoffs, get the original. They work great for getting smoke on a gas grill, or even adding a little more smoke to your current smoker. I use it in my grill to cold smoke cheese.


----------



## Ware

A couple filets sous vide...

For the experts - do vacuum bags make a huge difference?


----------



## zinger565

Colonel K0rn said:


> Pick up one of the A-MAZE-N Smoke tubes... don't go for the knockoffs, get the original. They work great for getting smoke on a gas grill, or even adding a little more smoke to your current smoker. I use it in my grill to cold smoke cheese.


Hmm, I've got the Weber version, but don't like it much as it gets too hot to reload. With the foil packets I can just throw another one on.



BXMurphy said:


> That's perfect. Good for you! Low. Slooow. Let it get nice and smokey for a few hours. Done... and done. Yum!


Thanks! It was on for around 7 hours. Turned out great!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> A couple filets sous vide...
> 
> For the experts - do vacuum bags make a huge difference?


Looks great! I need to invest in one of these soon for the days I dont have time to smoke. The fact that you can get a perfect temp is great. Also less mess. What did you use to sear?

I'm no expert but I've seen both ziplock and vacuum sealed bags used a lot and I can't imagine it making much of a difference. Def convenient if you buy bulk meat and vacuum seal that you can just throw er' in.


----------



## BXMurphy

zinger565 said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect. Good for you! Low. Slooow. Let it get nice and smokey for a few hours. Done... and done. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It was on for around 7 hours. Turned out great!
Click to expand...

For those guys who want to smoke their meat but don't want to mess around...

A lot of guys will smoke their meat for a few hours, wrap it in foil and shove it in the oven to finish for a few more hours. This helps them to control the temperature for that long, slow, cook.

Then, what they'll do, is take the foil off for those last couple of hours and baste it in the oven every 45 minutes or so with their favorite mop sauce. It still comes out great!

The thing to remember with smoking is that it is the first few hours where the smoke really matters. After that, it is just a low, slow, long heat that gives you that tender, juicy, succulent flavor that you long for.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...What did you use to sear?


Weber gas grill - burners full tilt. It's a little slower sear than I would like, so I like to undercook the steaks in the sous vide by about 10-15°F.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Ware said:


> A couple filets sous vide...
> 
> For the experts - do vacuum bags make a huge difference?


I can't help you with the specific question, but I can tell you that if you're looking to get a vac sealer get a chamber one. I bought a VacMaster about 3-4 years ago and love it. Even the wife thinks it was an excellent decision and she's hard to impress.


----------



## social port

We have a collection of grilling aficionados on TLF.
Does anyone have a recommendation for a sub$100 grill? Charcoal only.
I'm not cooking anything fancy. Hamburgers, hot dogs, chicken, an occasional steak. 
Nothing wrong with gas grills. I just prefer the taste of charcoal.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> We have a collection of grilling aficionados on TLF.
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a sub$100 grill? Charcoal only.
> I'm not cooking anything fancy. Hamburgers, hot dogs, chicken, an occasional steak.
> Nothing wrong with gas grills. I just prefer the taste of charcoal.


Hard to go wrong with a Weber Kettle...

https://smile.amazon.com/Weber-741001-Original-22-Inch-Charcoal/dp/B00004RALU/ref=sr_1_6?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1527952607&sr=1-6&keywords=weber+kettle&dpID=412E-6RlwDL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

But I would probably splurge for the One-Touch cleaning system - buy once cry once and all that. :thumbup:

https://smile.amazon.com/Weber-14401001-Original-Premium-Charcoal/dp/B00MKB5TXA/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1527952607&sr=1-4&keywords=weber+kettle&dpID=41E5%252BlVfGpL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Alan

I bought a Weber Kettle One Touch off of CL for $25 several years ago and it's still in use today.


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> I bought a Weber Kettle One Touch off of CL for $25 several years ago and it's still in use today.


Good call on checking CL/FB Marketplace. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> We have a collection of grilling aficionados on TLF.
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a sub$100 grill? Charcoal only.
> I'm not cooking anything fancy. Hamburgers, hot dogs, chicken, an occasional steak.
> Nothing wrong with gas grills. I just prefer the taste of charcoal.


Weber is hard to beat especially when it comes to charcoal set ups. I'm using a credit card sign up bonus to get Home Depot gift cards so I can buy the Weber Performer Deluxe. But the one Ware listed is excellent and I agree that splurging a bit, if possible, for the cleaning system/ash catcher would be worth it.


----------



## social port

Weber kettle one touch cleaning-done. Sold! Is it best to have a cover for one of these/keep it out of the elements etc?


----------



## social port

Maybe I'll be posting some pics in this thread in the future.


----------



## Alan

I don't cover mine and it is sitting out in the elements. I make sure to close all the vents after use especially the top one to keep rain from entering the top.


----------



## social port

@Alan OK, maybe I'll just save the money and not worry too much about he rain washing it off.


----------



## Alan

I did cover it for a while, but covers seemed to always dry rot(plastic getting baked in the sun, etc.), so I said screw it, I'm not buying any more covers and I haven't had any issues.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> Weber kettle one touch cleaning-done. Sold! Is it best to have a cover for one of these/keep it out of the elements etc?


If you google that exact question there are widely varying opinions. Some think it traps the water and then rust can set in. I will probably cover mine in the winter but otherwise not.


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 interesting. Well, then I'm just going to leave mine...naked.


----------



## Alan

Mine is naked, black and is always in the sun. I could probably cook something in it during the summer without even lighting a single coal.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> @pennstater2005 interesting. Well, then I'm just going to leave mine...naked.


Do you plan on smoking with it?


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @pennstater2005 interesting. Well, then I'm just going to leave mine...naked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan on smoking with it?
Click to expand...

Only a cigar while I am waiting for the meat to cook :lol: No, no smoking for me. Just like that charcoal flavor


----------



## social port

Wait a minute...I know nothing about this. CAN I smoke with the Weber?


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> Wait a minute...I know nothing about this. CAN I smoke with the Weber?


Absolutely. You would cook off heat, charcoal to one side with wood chips or chunks mixed in and meat on the other. There's some good videos on youtube about it. You control the heat with the vent on the Weber. You might only light a handful of coals and then place them on top of or down in among other unlit coals. There's various ways to do it, some call it the minion method.


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 :thumbup: thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005

@social port If you don't already have one make sure you get a charcoal chimney. You don't want lighter fluid taste permeating your meat.

This is the one I have...it's excellent.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Weber-Rapidfire-Chimney-Starter/1057001?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-SeasonalOutdoorLiving-_-GrillAccessories-_-1057001:Weber&CAWELAID=&kpid=1057001&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=139&k_clickID=87c6ab0c-c64a-44e5-b5c3-9501c4c2f008&gclid=Cj0KCQjwgMnYBRDRARIsANC2dfmbRWV4IErkAGDPxZNvHBUlZ5TvMN9pow_vHhk1fCWdMEmpfeq2QLwaAv00EALw_wcB

And because I'm lazy these Weber lighting cubes are awesome as well. I love em!!!

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Weber-Lighter-Cubes-24-Pack/3151081


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 thanks for that tip. I didn't know. 
I'm willing to accept the faint taste of herbicide in my mouth occasionally, but not lighter fluid.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> I'm willing to accept the faint taste of herbicide in my mouth occasionally, but not lighter fluid.


 :lol:


----------



## g-man

@social port The two slabs of ribs I posted last weekend were smoked on a weber. My weber +10yrs old. I leave it out without a cover. Just close the top vent as others said.

To smoke with it, do an offset heat as Pennstater said. I light up the charcoal in a chimney and then place wood chucks on top (mesquite). Close the lower vents with only a 1-2mm of air flow and open the top lid vents. Place the top lid vent opposite of the charcoal. You could get 3-4hr of smoking without having to replenish the charcoals/wood. You can use a thermometer over the top vent to see the temp of the smoke coming out.


----------



## social port

Thanks, Gents. Looks like I'm moving up in the world. New craft to learn, too.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> Wait a minute...I know nothing about this. CAN I smoke with the Weber?


I did this prime rib in a kettle using a minion method. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

ericgautier said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...I know nothing about this. CAN I smoke with the Weber?
> 
> 
> 
> I did this prime rib in a kettle using a minion method. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Mmmm drool... :shock:


----------



## MarkAguglia

Pork loin center cut and a ribeye steak alongside baked potatoes.



Picked up this rub for the pork. It was great!


----------



## Rockinar

More ribs.


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...I know nothing about this. CAN I smoke with the Weber?
> 
> 
> 
> I did this prime rib in a kettle using a minion method. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Weird that I have never heard that referred to as the minion method before. Had to look it up. Looks delicious!


----------



## Rockinar

Got a rack or Snake River Farms kurobuta ribs to test against HEB ribs this weekend. $30 ribs vs $12.


----------



## Ware

Rockinar said:


> Got a rack or Snake River Farms kurobuta ribs to test against HEB ribs this weekend. $30 ribs vs $12.


This thread just got serious. Anxious to hear your thoughts! :nod:


----------



## Rockinar

Sunday Battle of the Ribs.

$12 HEB Ribs vs. $30 Snake River Farms Kurobuta Ribs










Kurobuta ribs are MUCH smaller










5 hours later, all done. HEB in the back, SRF in front.










Time to eat.









As you can see, the SRF ribs in front have a whole lot less meat on them. The HEB ribs in back are almost twice as thick.










WINNER: Snake River Farms Kurobuta Pork Ribs!

Even though they have a lot less meat, they taste better. They are leaner and taste like pork with very little fat. Like biting into a pork chop or something. The HEB ribs were more fatty and greasy and the meat was more "plain" tasting I thought.


----------



## g-man

I dont think this has a fair and unbiased judgement. Send me some and will cast my vote. :lol:


----------



## jessehurlburt

We did a practice cook for the Hartford Rib off which is next Saturday. I think we're pretty dialed in! Wish us luck!


----------



## pennstater2005

@jessehurlburt Good luck and look at that smoke ring in the last picture! Nice!


----------



## ericgautier

@jessehurlburt all of those looked good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgautier

Brisket from yesterday...


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Brisket from yesterday...


You have a nice smoke ring on that brisket. I did one a couple weeks ago with pecan wood chunks and almost no smoke ring.


----------



## jessehurlburt

ericgautier said:


> Brisket from yesterday...


Wow, that looks amazingly juicy, Eric! I'm getting hungry over here!


----------



## zinger565

Anyone join the "Pitmaster Club" on AmazingRibs.com ? Worth the $25 a year? What other forum-like places do you talk smoking/grilling?


----------



## pennstater2005

zinger565 said:


> Anyone join the "Pitmaster Club" on AmazingRibs.com ? Worth the $25 a year? What other forum-like places do you talk smoking/grilling?


I'm on Smoking Meat Forums

Super friendly atmosphere. Although I don't post there anymore.


----------



## Rockinar

Its that time in Texas......


----------



## ericgautier

My early Father's Day meal. Grilled NY strip steak after it was sous vide and lobster.


----------



## BrettWayne

Happy Father's Day !


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Didn't get a photo but grilled some baby backs low and slow. My oldest said "these ribs are epic." Which I think means good. I'm not sure. I wouldn't compare them to Braveheart or o' fortuna but they were good.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> My early Father's Day meal. Grilled NY strip steak after it was sous vide and lobster.


Steak looks amazing! One of these days I gotta try sous vide. The Crustacean less so :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Steak looks amazing! One of these days I gotta try sous vide. The Crustacean less so :lol:


 :lol: Both were excellent.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Here is the food we turned in this weekend at the Hartford Rib off. Overall, we were disappointed with where we placed (about middle of the pack) but we had a good time!


----------



## ericgautier

@jessehurlburt wow.. drooling over here! :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

@jessehurlburt Yum 😋


----------



## social port

A little chicken sausage, corn, and hamburgers. The flame got a little too high at first and burned the burgers a bit.



They were still pretty good, but not everyone thought so: some found it necessary to supplement the main course


----------



## PNW_George

You all have inspired me. Tonights effort; might be the best tasting ribs I've barbequed.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Rockinar said:


> Its that time in Texas......


Interesting that you use mustard as a binder. I've always seen Texans use olive oil or just go straight half & half with pepper and salt with no binder for their briskets. I picked up a 13 pounder tonight, and am going to put it on the smoker tomorrow afternoon. I've considered using half & half. Do you wrap in paper? And you've gotta show your finished product man!


----------



## social port

PNW_George said:


> You all have inspired me


They inspired me as well. I cooked some ribs for the first time last week, and I'm already thinking about doing it again.

@jessehurlburt there's no way that those ribs are middle of the pack!


----------



## Rockinar

Colonel K0rn said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its that time in Texas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you use mustard as a binder. I've always seen Texans use olive oil or just go straight half & half with pepper and salt with no binder for their briskets. I picked up a 13 pounder tonight, and am going to put it on the smoker tomorrow afternoon. I've considered using half & half. Do you wrap in paper? And you've gotta show your finished product man!
Click to expand...

I have tried all kinds of binders. Olive oil, veggie oil, mustard, buffalo wing sauce, mayo.....you name it. In my opinion I dont think it makes any difference. I just go with mustard cause it works, its cheap and not greasy and messy like oils.

Ill try to take pics of finished product next time. Im usualy starving and just want to eat.

If im doing low/slow I do paper. If Im doing hot/fast I use a foil pan.


----------



## jessehurlburt

social port said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all have inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> They inspired me as well. I cooked some ribs for the first time last week, and I'm already thinking about doing it again.
> 
> @jessehurlburt there's no way that those ribs are middle of the pack!
Click to expand...

It was a KCBS event and we were cooking on an old, leaky stick burner. These dudes had $3500 dollar yoders and rigs on trailers. We were a bit over matched. We still turned in damn good bbq, we just had stiff competition. Raised a bunch of money for charity and spent two days with my close friends drinking good beer, so it's all good!


----------



## Noclssgt

Fathers day I did smoked burgers, chicken legs, dogs and brats.
Too many people over and didnt take a pic (shame on me)
But got an action pic


----------



## Durso81

Smoking some whole chickens on the old ugly drum smoker.


----------



## pennstater2005

Durso81 said:


> Smoking some whole chickens on the old ugly drum smoker.


I love that smoker....beastly looking thing :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

First batch a wings on the KJ.


----------



## Durso81

pennstater2005 said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking some whole chickens on the old ugly drum smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that smoker....beastly looking thing :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## SGrabs33

Little baby pork shoulder today!


----------



## Alan

Durso81 said:


> Smoking some whole chickens on the old ugly drum smoker.


Good old UDS. I need to build another one. Here's some spatchcocked yard bird(old pic):


----------



## Budstl

Smoked turkey this past weekend.


----------



## Ware

Just fired up the Yoder for some baby backs seasoned with Plowboys Yardbird...


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware Those should come out delicious! How hot is in Alma? It's 90 degrees here in western PA and I just couldn't get myself to fire up the smoker!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware Those should come out delicious! How hot is in Alma? It's 90 degrees here in western PA and I just couldn't get myself to fire up the smoker!


A little cooler today... :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware Those should come out delicious! How hot is in Alma? It's 90 degrees here in western PA and I just couldn't get myself to fire up the smoker!
> 
> 
> 
> A little cooler today... :lol:
Click to expand...

Dew point at 77 is crazy!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Just wanted to throw this out here, I was cooking some burgers on my RecTec RT-680, using Grill Grates which I've had no problem using in the past when I turn the temp up high. The burgers turned out great, and I decided to cook some bacon on some non-stick mats on the left side of the grill, which normally runs much cooler. I pulled the burgers off, and tossed on a few hot dogs for my son, and was almost done with the bacon.

I was talking with my wife by the pool, and looked over at the grill, as I lost track of time, and I noticed a lot more smoke than I had been seeing. I said, "oops, the bacon's done". I opened the lid to the grill, and instantly the grease from the burgers and the bacon that was on the drip tray caught fire, and I'm not talking a small fire, it engulfed everything! My first instinct was to close the lid immediately, and without thinking, told my wife, "Quick I need some water." As I said that, I thought, "No, that's a grease fire. I need flour or baking soda." which is what I got quickly. One more opening of the lid, I tossed it on the entirety of the flames. It reignited, and I saw flames shooting out of the drip tube, which had grease in the drip bucket.

It was quite scary. I'm glad I keep a fire extinguisher nearby when I use the grill, and an extra large box of baking soda in the cabinet. *It would do you guys who use the grills the bit of insurance a $2 box of baking soda can provide.* My drum is seasoned with many hours of grease and ash, and without having the materials on hand nearby, it could have gone up in a preventable fire.


----------



## Rockinar

Dont throw flour on a fire. It ignites. Most people dont realize that.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zFv1TvR-snQ


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm getting a new grill soon, still waiting on the bonus points from a credit card sign up, and I have wanted to keep it on the deck over a grill mat. I don't think I will.


----------



## Ware

I may have mentioned these before, but I fall in love with these Tovolo Prep & Serve BBQ Trays every time I use them. They nest together to keep raw and cooked meats safely separated on the way to and from the grill, and go straight to the dishwasher when I'm finished. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I've also jumped on the wood grill scraper bandwagon. I never had any issues with wire brushes, but just read too many horror stories.


----------



## g-man

^looked at these in the past. I wish they were in metal so I could transfer to the oven to keep things warm.


----------



## Ware

I picked up a box of these the last time I was at All Things Barbecue in Wichita. They are great.

They are cheaper here, but not sure how the shipping works out.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Ware said:


> I've also jumped on the wood grill scraper bandwagon. I never had any issues with wire brushes, but just read too many horror stories.


Hey thanks for this. I've heard too many horror stories as well. I'll give this thing a spin. Although I don't know how it'll work with grooves.

Edit: I now see how it works on the grooves - just burn the grooves in. Awesome.


----------



## Ware

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Edit: I now see how it works on the grooves - just burn the grooves in. Awesome.


Yes, this. It's a little different, but works. :thumbup:


----------



## Stellar P

Rockinar said:


> Dont throw flour on a fire. It ignites. Most people dont realize that.


Flour becomes a particulate easily. Particulates fill the air and remain airborne and within close proximity. Friction or an existing heat source starts the chain reaction witch leads to a large area going up in flames. Sawdust, Drywall dust, aerosols, pollen. S#!T, anything coming out of a XR Tee Jet! All those little floaties in the air become tiny fireballs of death! Saw a few good throws in the video when the last person up had a nice little cloud of flour migrating towards the fire as the next toss came in!

Edit: Non-Combustion of flour removed.


----------



## zinger565

This is what the thick part of a 23.5lb salmon looks like on the smoker. Just went on a few hours ago, I'll follow up later with finished pics.


----------



## pennstater2005

zinger565 said:


> This is what the thick part of a 23.5lb salmon looks like on the smoker. Just went on a few hours ago, I'll follow up later with finished pics.


Ooooohhhh!!!! That's gonna be amazing :thumbup:


----------



## zinger565

All done! Fish candy baby! Picture of the finished product and of fresh catch:


----------



## pennstater2005

Do you have to use frozen meatballs for the "moink balls" or can I use homemade? I'm getting conflicting information online.


----------



## Budstl

pennstater2005 said:


> Do you have to use frozen meatballs for the "moink balls" or can I use homemade? I'm getting conflicting information online.


You can do it either way.


----------



## pennstater2005

Budstl said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to use frozen meatballs for the "moink balls" or can I use homemade? I'm getting conflicting information online.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it either way.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I think my wife is going to make her homemade meatballs but leave out the italian spices so you can taste the dry rub. I've had frozen pre made meatballs and never liked them.


----------



## pennstater2005

Getting the moink balls ready for the smoker! Thanks @Ware!!


----------



## SGrabs33

@pennstater2005 looks good!

We did some pizzas yesterday on the egg.


----------



## pennstater2005

@SGrabs33 Looks awesome! It's next on my list. Moink balls smell amazing!


----------



## pennstater2005

Turned out fantastic....my 6 year old took a bite and said "Daddy, it's so good I have a tear in my eye".


----------



## ericgautier

@pennstater2005 wow, looks good! I need to try those.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Turned out fantastic....my 6 year old took a bite and said "Daddy, it's so good I have a tear in my eye".


Looks amazing.


----------



## pennstater2005

Who knew you could get a nice smoke ring on a meatball :lol:


----------



## RayTL

Nice @pennstater2005 , those look like perfection!


----------



## g-man

I had a bowl of vegan lentils for dinner. I would trade three bowls for a one of those moinks.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> I had a bowl of vegan lentils for dinner. I would trade three bowls for a one of those moinks.


If you lived closer you could've had some. We actually had extra that I walked around and handed out to the neighbors.


----------



## pennstater2005

The Weber Performer Deluxe will be here tomorrow! Got it in copper color. Can't wait to put some pics up here!


----------



## pennstater2005

Got it assembled. Here it is.......!!





Didn't get to use it tonight. Assembled it too late!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Got it assembled. Here it is.......!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get to use it tonight. Assembled it too late!


Awesome. That's one of my favorite grills. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

Wait, there is also an East coast TLF party?


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> Wait, there is also an East coast TLF party?


Yeah but you guys have to help level my lawn and spray my pre m :nod:

I'll provide the food!


----------



## jessehurlburt

pennstater2005 said:


> Got it assembled. Here it is.......!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get to use it tonight. Assembled it too late!


Nice! Is that the slow and sear you have there as well, or did that come with it?


----------



## Shindoman

pennstater2005 said:


> Got it assembled. Here it is.......!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get to use it tonight. Assembled it too late!


So sweet!


----------



## pennstater2005

@jessehurlburt No sear plate. I do want it though, I think it's $40 or so. The center removes from the main grate to accommodate a wok, pizza stone, seat plate, muffin pan, and all types of crazy things!

@Shindoman Thanks! I like your set up too. I saw your Weber kettle sitting there. I'm most excited for the built in gas to light the charcoal. No chimney! I'll probably use this to smoke in even though I have the Weber Smokey Mountain.


----------



## Shindoman

@pennstater2005 
The beauty of a Weber Kettle is is does so many things well. I have one for rving. Throw a couple racks of ribs on, go dirt biking for 3 or 4 hrs. and come back to amazing ribs.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mediterranean style homemade pizza and egg rolls.


----------



## Rockinar

pennstater2005 said:


> @jessehurlburt No sear plate. I do want it though, I think it's $40 or so. The center removes from the main grate to accommodate a wok, pizza stone, seat plate, muffin pan, and all types of crazy things!


He's talking about the Slow and Sear. Its almost a must for Kettles. Almost the price of the Kettle too, but worth it.

https://abcbarbecue.com/product/slow-n-sear-2-0/


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> Mediterranean style homemade pizza and egg rolls.


NICE. Welcome to the copper kettle club!


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean style homemade pizza and egg rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE. Welcome to the copper kettle club!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm looking for a used small Weber gas grill now for quick hot dogs and the like.


----------



## MarkAguglia

3-2-1 ribs using the snake method charcoal setup
. 


Got hungry half way through and made some bacon wrapped shrimp. 😆


----------



## pennstater2005

@MarkAguglia Looks awesome!! Not a fan of shrimp but wrapped in bacon maybe I would be


----------



## PNW_George

Wife is out on a girls weekend. A lot of chicken for one but it would have gone bad sitting in the refrigerator any longer. Tasty. Now for some good wine and a cigar.


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> @MarkAguglia Looks awesome!! Not a fan of shrimp but wrapped in bacon maybe I would be




Those were just an appetizer. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

Man @MarkAguglia and @PNW_George are throwing down! Looks great, when's dinner time?


----------



## Shindoman

Did a CAB brisket and a turkey. forgot to take a pic of the turkey. Turkey was good but the 
brisket was stunning!


----------



## Jimefam

Ware said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled up some beef fajitas on the Egg, but forgot to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a Kamado Joe Big Joe. I enjoyed cooking on ceramic. There is an old T.G. Sheppard song that pretty much describes my relationship with grills/smokers...
Click to expand...

@Ware what was the reason for ditching the big joe for the yoder? I am actually considering those two to replace my old gas grill but go back and forth quite a bit.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Did a couple racks yesterday afternoon on my weber kettle.


----------



## pennstater2005

jessehurlburt said:


> Did a couple racks yesterday afternoon on my weber kettle.


Nice ribs and picture!


----------



## ericgautier

jessehurlburt said:


> Did a couple racks yesterday afternoon on my weber kettle.


Mmmmm.. .making me hungry over here! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Jimefam said:


> Ware what was the reason for ditching the big joe for the yoder? I am actually considering those two to replace my old gas grill but go back and forth quite a bit.


I had no major complaints with the ceramic. I do like the ease of the pellet grill - I also like the efficiency of the rectangular cooking space. One thing I do not care for with the the pellet grill is switching back and forth from direct grilling to smoking. It's not difficult - it just seems like it's always in the wrong configuration for what I want to do, so I have a Weber Genesis that I do most of my grilling on, especially on weeknights.


----------



## Jimefam

Ware said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware what was the reason for ditching the big joe for the yoder? I am actually considering those two to replace my old gas grill but go back and forth quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no major complaints with the ceramic. I do like the ease of the pellet grill - I also like the efficiency of the rectangular cooking space. One thing I do not care for with the the pellet grill is switching back and forth from direct grilling to smoking. It's not difficult - it just seems like it's always in the wrong configuration for what I want to do, so I have a Weber Genesis that I do most of my grilling on, especially on weeknights.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. I would say 85% of what i used a grill for was direct grilling. However i am hoping to get that down to about 65-70% with either one of these two. My biggest concern with the big joe is how long will it take to get ready to cook particularly high temp grilling. In my old house where i had an outdoor kitchen and 5 burner gas grill it was not uncommon for me to decide to grill something go outside crank all 5 burners on high and by the time i got the burgers or steaks ready a few minutes later the grill was screaming hot and i had a meal done in 30 mins. Seems like that is a pipe dream with the big joe, not sure im always going to have an hour just to get the temperature ready.

On the other hand the yoder people seem to feel it #1 is kind of a pain to setup for grilling as you noted and #2 it doesnt do that great a job at it. Eventually i will buy another gas grill but for now with all the new home expenses I can only swing one type of grill and i want to try something new plus want to expand what i know to cook.


----------



## ericgautier

@Jimefam have you looked into a cookshack pg1000 or pg500?










They have a dedicated "open flame" design.


----------



## Rockinar

Sunday's brisket.....


----------



## jessehurlburt

Rockinar said:


> Sunday's brisket.....


That point.... <drool> :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Getting the new charcoal grill ready for some burgers. And some beer and music!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Getting the new charcoal grill ready for some burgers. And some beer and music!


These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the new charcoal grill ready for some burgers. And some beer and music!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few of my favorite things.
Click to expand...

I never thought I would grill this much. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the new charcoal grill ready for some burgers. And some beer and music!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few of my favorite things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never thought I would grill this much. It's a thing of beauty.
Click to expand...

Congrats on the grill, @pennstater2005! That looks like a good time.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few of my favorite things.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I would grill this much. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the grill, @pennstater2005! That looks like a good time.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Shindoman

Dropped a chunk of cash at Hagen's the other day. Those amazing strip loins are SRF Kobe.


----------



## Stellar P

Shindoman said:


> Dropped a chunk of cash at Hagen's the other day. Those amazing strip loins are SRF Kobe.


Dat Marbling :banana:


----------



## iFisch3224

36" griddle grill (cold rolled steel [think cast iron]) My new toy, and superior cook platform then stove and pan or gas grill)

Top-Choice, thin cut ribeyes for some grilled cheesesteaks.

Topping the cheesesteaks with bacon, onions, pepper, Gouda and Haverti cheeses.

Par-boiled fresh corn in sugar water, stripped of the con, and grilled on the griddle.













Updates later with finished product!!!


----------



## iFisch3224

Past cooks this year - 2018.

USDA Prime, Japanese Wagyu A4, 56-day dry aged 2.25" strip, etc. Yes, I appreciate fine, super marbled steaks.


----------



## iFisch3224

Not too bad for a self-taught YouTube cook. Only been cooking for about 6 or 7 years.


----------



## ctrav

Saturday may be our chill day but if there is a grill involved its all good! Quick and easy Polska Kielbasa sausage (one sauced and one not) with some doctored up mac-n-cheese (normal box kraft stuff with pepper, garlic salt, extra butter, extra milk and 2 heaps of mozzarella cheese)...bon apatite


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Saturday may be our chill day but if there is a grill involved its all good! Quick and easy Polska Kielbasa sausage (one sauced and one not) with some doctored up mac-n-cheese (normal box kraft stuff with pepper, garlic salt, extra butter, extra milk and 2 heaps of mozzarella cheese)...bon apatite


Nothing wrong with that! Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

@iFisch3224 I'm drooling over here!!


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday may be our chill day but if there is a grill involved its all good! Quick and easy Polska Kielbasa sausage (one sauced and one not) with some doctored up mac-n-cheese (normal box kraft stuff with pepper, garlic salt, extra butter, extra milk and 2 heaps of mozzarella cheese)...bon apatite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that! Looks great! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Hell yeah!! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> @iFisch3224 I'm drooling over here!!


It tasted as good as it looks, trust me! :nod: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iFisch3224

End results: Ribeye cheesesteaks. Grilled corn on the griddle.


----------



## pennstater2005

@iFisch3224 I've had my eye on one of those griddles for awhile. Safe to assume you like it?


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> @iFisch3224 I've had my eye on one of those griddles for awhile. Safe to assume you like it?


You bet, sir!! Best $300 I've spent in a LONG time! Do it. Purchase one for yourself. I love being able to cook so many different food items at varying temperatures, all on the same surface. No more 3, 4 pan cooks. 1 griddle, 4 separate cooks.


----------



## pennstater2005

iFisch3224 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on one of those griddles for awhile. Safe to assume you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> You bet, sir!! Best $300 I've spent in a LONG time! Do it. Purchase one for yourself. I love being able to cook so many different food items at varying temperatures, all on the same surface. No more 3, 4 pan cooks. 1 griddle, 4 separate cooks.
Click to expand...

I like it for all the stuff you were cooking plus I think it would be pretty awesome to cook a giant breakfast on!


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on one of those griddles for awhile. Safe to assume you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> You bet, sir!! Best $300 I've spent in a LONG time! Do it. Purchase one for yourself. I love being able to cook so many different food items at varying temperatures, all on the same surface. No more 3, 4 pan cooks. 1 griddle, 4 separate cooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it for all the stuff you were cooking plus I think it would be pretty awesome to cook a giant breakfast on!
Click to expand...

I plan on using it at least 3 times a week. Maybe once for breakfast, and 2 dinners. It's so clean, so easy, far quicker then cooking on a stove.

It's entertaining, you can still converse and relax while cooking. Very enjoyable experience. I even got my Momma to join in today and help out. (She stopped by today).

PS I cooked 1.5 packages of bacon at once. Try that in a pan on the stove! Very impressed. This was my 3rd cook on THIS griddle.

If you're on the fence, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## pennstater2005

iFisch3224 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet, sir!! Best $300 I've spent in a LONG time! Do it. Purchase one for yourself. I love being able to cook so many different food items at varying temperatures, all on the same surface. No more 3, 4 pan cooks. 1 griddle, 4 separate cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it for all the stuff you were cooking plus I think it would be pretty awesome to cook a giant breakfast on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on using it at least 3 times a week. Maybe once for breakfast, and 2 dinners. It's so clean, so easy, far quicker then cooking on a stove.
> 
> It's entertaining, you can still converse and relax while cooking. Very enjoyable experience. I even got my Momma to join in today and help out. (She stopped by today).
> 
> PS I cooked 1.5 packages of bacon at once. Try that in a pan on the stove! Very impressed. This was my 3rd cook on THIS griddle.
> 
> If you're on the fence, you won't be disappointed.
Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it for all the stuff you were cooking plus I think it would be pretty awesome to cook a giant breakfast on!
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on using it at least 3 times a week. Maybe once for breakfast, and 2 dinners. It's so clean, so easy, far quicker then cooking on a stove.
> 
> It's entertaining, you can still converse and relax while cooking. Very enjoyable experience. I even got my Momma to join in today and help out. (She stopped by today).
> 
> PS I cooked 1.5 packages of bacon at once. Try that in a pan on the stove! Very impressed. This was my 3rd cook on THIS griddle.
> 
> If you're on the fence, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Sorry.  

Post up, when you get one!!


----------



## NewLawnJon

I smoked a couple pans of mac and cheese for a work pot luck this morning. I can't wait for a few hours to eat it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Pork butt....I got one that smelled pretty bad when I opened it up. It was still dated good but smell wins :lol: Went to my local butcher and they were butchering pigs today so I got a very fresh pork butt. Sitting on the smoker right now...



It needs a little spritz of water actually.....


----------



## ctrav

Rain finally stoped, skys are blue so I threw some wings on the grill...


----------



## pennstater2005

Pulled the pork butt off after seven hours at 250°. Still only at 175 internal temp and needs to be at 205° my personal preference for pulled pork. Any less than that and doesn't melt in your mouth.

It's in the oven now. I learned my lesson last time after a 17 hour cook!


----------



## pennstater2005

Hot ham and cheese over charcoal! Yeah baby!!


----------



## RayTL

Did some filets this past weekend!


----------



## NewLawnJon

Reverse searing some steaks on the smoker at the moment with smoked potatoes.


----------



## Rockinar

Picked of a new smoker this week. I had Arnis Robbins of Evie Mae's BBQ (ranked Texas 9th best BBQ) build me a reverse flow cabinet style trailer rig. Maybe one of these years it will stop raining and I can mow the lawn and BBQ. I think its been raining for a month now.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I'll bring the brisket, salt and pepper.


Rockinar said:


>


----------



## ctrav

Rockinar said:


> Picked of a new smoker this week. I had Arnis Robbins of Evie Mae's BBQ (ranked Texas 9th best BBQ) build me a reverse flow cabinet style trailer rig. Maybe one of these years it will stop raining and I can mow the lawn and BBQ. I think its been raining for a month now.


I'll bring the beer and bourbon!


----------



## Shindoman

@Rockinar That thing is sweet!


----------



## pennstater2005

Rockinar said:


> Picked of a new smoker this week. I had Arnis Robbins of Evie Mae's BBQ (ranked Texas 9th best BBQ) build me a reverse flow cabinet style trailer rig. Maybe one of these years it will stop raining and I can mow the lawn and BBQ. I think its been raining for a month now.


Will you be catering?


----------



## Shindoman

Went to Calgary and gave my cousin a lesson in doing a brisket. His first brisket in his new WSM.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Shindoman said:


> ...WSM.


I have the 22" and it has always been great for me.


----------



## Shindoman

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...WSM.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 22" and it has always been great for me.
Click to expand...

They're great to cook with. I used one for years. It was really cold this time (just at freezing) 
so it was a long cook and used lots of charcoal.


----------



## ctrav

Love my WSM!


----------



## Rockinar

pennstater2005 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked of a new smoker this week. I had Arnis Robbins of Evie Mae's BBQ (ranked Texas 9th best BBQ) build me a reverse flow cabinet style trailer rig. Maybe one of these years it will stop raining and I can mow the lawn and BBQ. I think its been raining for a month now.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be catering?
Click to expand...

No just cooking in my driveway.


----------



## pennstater2005

Charcoal fired naan bread pizza. Sometimes I think they almost smell better than they taste. Then I take a bite!


----------



## g-man

That looks like traders Joe's naan bread. I fire grill them too, but the pizza is a good idea.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> That looks like traders Joe's naan bread. I fire grill them too, but the pizza is a good idea.


They're actually from Aldi. My wife puts olive oil on them followed by garlic powder and then various fresh herbs. Tops with mozzarella and feta cheese crumbles along with your favorite fresh veggies. She uses tomatoes, spinach, onion, peppers, etc....

I was drinking beer and throwing the football with my son while I had them cooking and burnt a couple :lol: Well....only I laughed actually.


----------



## g-man

I think Aldi and trader Joe's are related companies. At least in Germany they are. Maybe brothers.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> I think Aldi and trader Joe's are related companies. At least in Germany they are. Maybe brothers.


I think you're right.


----------



## asagers

Put it on at 6:30am, didn't touch the lid until 6:30pm when it hit 200 degrees internal temp. Fall apart, melt-in-your-mouth goodness!


----------



## ctrav

Nothing fancy as the weather is cold and wet. Threw some pork steaks on the grill and we will have some taters and mac/cheese....


----------



## William

So the guys that run "hardwood Charcol" in their BGE's or whatever. Are you dumping your ash into your yard for fertilizer?


----------



## Ware

I just put small brisket flat and a raw boneless turkey breast roast on the Yoder.

I don't do much brisket, especially just the flat, but it was on sale at my local grocery store. I figure I can chop it up for sammiches if it doesn't turn out well.

For seasoning I went with Oakridge Black Ops Brisket Rub and Plowboys Yardbird on the turkey.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

William said:


> So the guys that run "hardwood Charcol" in their BGE's or whatever. Are you dumping your ash into your yard for fertilizer?


@William, ash will change pH so a soil analysis should be done to see if it's needed.

I burn a cord of wood per year. Last year I saved 40 gallons of ash. Haven't used any since I haven't done a soil analysis yet. This coming Spring I will and I'll use the ash if necessary. If not needed somebody local is free to have it.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Ware said:


> ...brisket...
> 
> For seasoning I went with Oakridge Black Ops Brisket Rub...


@Ware, try nothing but 50-50 salt and pepper. Texas style. Let the beef speak for itself.


----------



## pennstater2005

Now that the weather has cooled I can get back to smoking cheese and hard boiled eggs!!

Maybe a little butter too!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Had filets given as a birthday gift. We ate good tonight!


----------



## pennstater2005

@tcorbitt20 Those look amazing!!!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Wes said:


> I'm going to reverse sear these bad boys. The steaks, not the bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those look fantastic. I'm a big fan of the reverse sear method. Especially since my wife likes her steak more done than me and with a stick thermometer it makes it easy to accommodate both our likes.
> Any of ya'll read through Steven Raichlen's "The Barbecue Bible"? really good bbq ideas.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks. They were very good!


pennstater2005 said:


> @tcorbitt20 Those look amazing!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Anyone smoking anything for Thanksgiving? I'll be doing a chicken or two as a precursor to the Turkey. I did it last year and it got picked apart in about ten minutes!


----------



## ericgautier

@pennstater2005 what smoke temp do you usually use for chicken?


----------



## pennstater2005

@ericgautier I shoot for above 275. I like it hot for poultry. It scares me :lol:


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> Anyone smoking anything for Thanksgiving? I'll be doing a chicken or two as a precursor to the Turkey. I did it last year and it got picked apart in about ten minutes!


I'll be smoking a turkey breast (family of 3) on the BGE and stuffing herbs & spiced cream cheese under the skin this year.

Last year I stuffed the turkey breast with homemade bacon butter and it was outstandingly-amazingly-good! :nod: :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224

Made this for exact plate for 16+ adults at my old ladies family get together.

Hanger steak
Sam Adams marinated beer brats
Twice baked potatoes 
Green beans
Asparagus 
(Famous) Jim Beam honey marinated carrots
(Famous) Homemade bacon onion jam as a topper


----------



## FRD135i

Just started a turkey on the pit at 330 this morning for a cook off at work. Figured I would post about it being that I am one of the few awake right now. Sucks starting on a cold pit, outside temp 41


----------



## ericgautier

@FRD135i looking fwd to the finished pic!


----------



## iFisch3224

FRD135i said:


> Just started a turkey on the pit at 330 this morning for a cook off at work. Figured I would post about it being that I am one of the few awake right now. Sucks starting on a cold pit, outside temp 41


Sounds good! Sunny and 79 here. :lol:

Getting the BGE ready for work today as well. Going to be a lot of fun! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## pennstater2005

@iFisch3224 Okay that looks delicious!


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> @iFisch3224 Okay that looks delicious!


I assure you it was! Cleanup was super easy. Absolutely no left overs!!


----------



## FRD135i

Temp got to 39 but it all worked out. Pics don't do it juctice but this was one of the best I have turned out. There was no presentation due to it being a work, buffet style so no pretty pics, haha


----------



## iFisch3224

Looks delish!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Traditional turkey dinner but I'm also smoking a whole chicken wrapped in bacon.


----------



## iFisch3224

Stuff that bacon under the skin next time! Who said it has to be healthy?! &#128514;


----------



## iFisch3224

We're rollin' 😁🦃🍁


----------



## pennstater2005

iFisch3224 said:


> Stuff that bacon under the skin next time! Who said it has to be healthy?! 😂


I'll try that! After two hours it's smelling good. Too bad it's only 20° outside.


----------



## iFisch3224

Lookin good! 👍

Getting ready boys....


----------



## pennstater2005

Smoking in 20° outdoor temps takes longer than I thought. It just finished. That was like five hours for a small bird! Lesson learned. Too full to eat any now :lol:


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> Smoking in 20° outdoor temps takes longer than I thought. It just finished. That was like five hours for a small bird! Lesson learned. Too full to eat any now :lol:


Haha save the neck for me, Pennstater. :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Lightly smoked 1/3lb spicy chipotle seasoned meatballs, fire roasted tomatoes in a vodka sauce. Turned out exceptional, according to my old lady. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Shindoman

Big smoke ring, a little overcooked but still yummy.


----------



## iFisch3224

F" yes!


----------



## MarkAguglia

iFisch3224 said:


> Lightly smoked 1/3lb spicy chipotle seasoned meatballs, fire roasted tomatoes in a vodka sauce. Turned out exceptional, according to my old lady. I enjoyed it.


Holy..... yeah, I want those...


----------



## DJLCN

Chicken leg quarters and baked potatoes.


----------



## pennstater2005

DJLCN said:


> Chicken leg quarters and baked potatoes.


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Looks tasty @DJLCN!


----------



## SGrabs33

Humble brag but I'll post anyways. 
Excited to try out some FOGO charcoal for the first time. I was lucky enough to win one of their Instagram contests. Anyone else use FOGO?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrLqdCXHOIM/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1ab9tlsbsfmb4


----------



## iFisch3224

Awesome, congrats!

Never used it, but I do use nakedwhiz.com charcoal reviews to purchase lump. It's definitely on the higher end of the spectrum, $1/lb is expensive to me. I do buy premium lump for my BGE and it tends to last a long longer and/or ash less which is my main reason for purchase (minimal ash)

Let us know how it goes. Saw some video reviews on YT (didn't watch any), but I have quite a few sources down here in FL and can always get good lump.


----------



## Ware

My side of the family is doing Christmas a week early to accommodate some who will be traveling next week, so I'm double smoking a ham on the Yoder for lunch today...


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> My side of the family is doing Christmas a week early to accommodate some who will be traveling next week, so I'm double smoking a ham on the Yoder for lunch today...


Hells yes!! :nod: :nod:


----------



## SGrabs33

@Ware looks delicious. I also did a ham this weekend with family. IMO the best part of cooking a ham is the funeral sandwiches the day after.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...IMO the best part of cooking a ham is the funeral sandwiches the day after.


Genius!


----------



## Rockinar

I want to maybe start doing competition BBQ on occassion. But want to get this backyard BBQ nailed first. I think Im getting there. I try to practice every weekend. I have come a long way from tossing whole briskets and racks of ribs in the trash because they were totally inedible.


----------



## iFisch3224

Yep - get in my belly!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> My side of the family is doing Christmas a week early to accommodate some who will be traveling next week, so I'm double smoking a ham on the Yoder for lunch today...


Looks super tasty!!


----------



## ctrav

Rockinar said:


> I want to maybe start doing competition BBQ on occassion. But want to get this backyard BBQ nailed first. I think Im getting there. I try to practice every weekend. I have come a long way from tossing whole briskets and racks of ribs in the trash because they were totally inedible.


Dang @Rockinar...some might good looking BBQ! I don't utter those words lightly and would be willing to be a test subject


----------



## Rockinar

Cheshire pork ribs with Kosmos Q Pineapple Heat glaze.


----------



## Ware

Rockinar said:


> Cheshire pork ribs with Kosmos Q Pineapple Heat glaze.


Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DJLCN

Turkey on the Joetisserie.


----------



## Stellar P

I got a Weber iGrill 2 for Christmas.

I want something to read the grill temp and not necessarily the internal temp of the meat. Would like something that is Bluetooth compatible. I plan to use it to cook large cuts over 6-10 hours.
Gift was $100 and I've got the receipt. Anybody got better recommendations that don't exceed the $100 mark?


----------



## Ware

Stellar P said:


> I got a Weber iGrill 2 for Christmas.
> 
> I want something to read the grill temp and not necessarily the internal temp of the meat. Would like something that is Bluetooth compatible. I plan to use it to cook large cuts over 6-10 hours.
> Gift was $100 and I've got the receipt. Anybody got better recommendations that don't exceed the $100 mark?


I have an older iGrill 2 (from back when it was sold under the iDevices brand) and it works really well. Have you considered just adding an ambient temp probe to what you have? You can run up to 4 probes on the iGrill 2 and it is Bluetooth. Seems to check all your boxes.


----------



## Stellar P

Ware said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Weber iGrill 2 for Christmas.
> 
> I want something to read the grill temp and not necessarily the internal temp of the meat. Would like something that is Bluetooth compatible. I plan to use it to cook large cuts over 6-10 hours.
> Gift was $100 and I've got the receipt. Anybody got better recommendations that don't exceed the $100 mark?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an older iGrill 2 (from back when it was sold under the iDevices brand) and it works really well. Have you considered just adding an ambient temp probe to what you have? You can run up to 4 probes on the iGrill 2 and it is Bluetooth. Seems to check all your boxes.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Looks like the ambient temp probe is the solution. You think I should get an extra internal temp probe and put it in the first 3" of soil so I know exactly when to spray pre em?

edit: a word


----------



## iFisch3224

Stellar P said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Weber iGrill 2 for Christmas.
> 
> I want something to read the grill temp and not necessarily the internal temp of the meat. Would like something that is Bluetooth compatible. I plan to use it to cook large cuts over 6-10 hours.
> Gift was $100 and I've got the receipt. Anybody got better recommendations that don't exceed the $100 mark?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an older iGrill 2 (from back when it was sold under the iDevices brand) and it works really well. Have you considered just adding an ambient temp probe to what you have? You can run up to 4 probes on the iGrill 2 and it is Bluetooth. Seems to check all your boxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man. Looks like the ambient temp probe is the solution. You think I should get an extra internal temp probe and put it in the first 3" of soil so I know exactly when to spray pre em?
> 
> edit: a word
Click to expand...

Sure why not! :nod:


----------



## cnet24

My mom got me a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker for Christmas- took it out today to season with Hickory for 3 hours on it's maiden smoke. I have no experience smoking meat (only grilling) but looking forward to learning this new art form... I have also determined TLF is my go to website for anything home related after reading all 43 pages of this thread.



I want to try and smoke my first pork butt next weekend, but have many questions. Anyone have a link to a good beginner's guide to smoking?

I've realized after reading through this thread that a meat thermometer is necessary. I have a Weber Genesis II with iGrill as well- would the iGrill thermometers work with the smoker as well? I prefer a "smart" device that I can read from my phone.

And last question (for now). What do you guys use to clean your grills and smokers? I've seen some "clean" looking grills and smokers in this thread and would love some guidance.


----------



## ctrav

@cnet24 congrats on the smoker. Disclaimer...I'm no expert but do enjoy cooking inside and out. Lots of trial and error over the years. First to get some basics just google your smoker and lots of things will pop up. Here is one link 




- find a rub that has a flavor profile you like
- outside temps will effect your smoker in colder season
- cook different cuts of meat

Your shiny new smoker will never look the same once you start really using it and that's a good thing. Wipe down the outside and maybe use a scraper on the inside once in awhile. You want a little build up as it helps to seal the unit and helps it to smoke better. My opinion of course  Thermometer is a good thing!


----------



## ctrav

Had some leftover pork so loaded braced potatoes it is...



Yummy...


----------



## cnet24

Ordered the Grilleye Pro today to use as my thermometer. Anyone have experience with it? The 8 ports might be overkill, but you never know! I got it due to the hybrid Wifi/Bluetooth range which supposedly is longer than other Bluetooth models.

[media]https://youtu.be/mu55e4_7tT0[/media]


----------



## Ware

Looks nice! $100? I would say it's worth that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ctrav

Mesquite seasoned pork riblets to munch on during the pro bowl...
Gottalove quick and easy!


----------



## Ware

Too cold to grill today, but there's this...

https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/lifestyle/ariana-grande-accidentally-got-barbecue-141034256.html

:lol:


----------



## M311att

Superbowl wings getting their hot bath.


----------



## SGrabs33

M311att said:


> Superbowl wings getting their hot bath.


Very nice! I haven't tried wings sous vide yet. How do you finish them off after the bath?


----------



## M311att

Tossed in cornstarch to dry out in the fridge. I deep-fried them for just a few minutes to crisp them up. Then I toss them in either sauce or dry spice. I'm doing an Asian sauce, a BBQ sauce, a classic Buffalo sauce and a carribean dry rub.


----------



## M311att

Asian zing


----------



## cnet24

Question regarding cooking temperature- which is more important: the set cooking temperature or ambient temperature? I used my Masterbuilt for the first time this weekend, and while the smoker was set at 225 degrees, my ambient probe was consistently reading around 190. I'm not sure if this was because I placed the meat on the highest rack, furthest away from the heating element or what. I also noticed at this temp that little smoke was produced during my cook (I have since found a solution to this issue). I ended up turning the cook temp up to around 260 degrees which produced a consistent 225 ambient temperature as well as more consistent smoke. I did this late into my cook, which turned a 4.5 lb butt smoke into an 11-hour cook. I'm wondering if next time I would be best to go off of the ambient temperature rather than the cook temp? The butt still turned out delicious!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

cnet24 said:


> ...which is more important: the set cooking temperature or ambient temperature?


@cnet24

The actual temp is what matters, not the set temp. As you found you had to increase the set temp to get the ambient temp you need. Two more glaring examples to highlight that the set temp does not matter: 1) Suppose you have to set it to 1000F to get to an acceptable smoking temp. 2) Suppose you have to set it to 100F to get it to an acceptable smoking temp. Further, I only smoke with coal and wood. I don't have a "set temp". I make my fire as hot/cold as necessary to achieve the desired temp. I have no idea what the fire temp is. The fire will be different in Winter vs Summer. I need more fire in Winter to get up to temp and less fire in Summer.


----------



## cnet24

All I needed to know- thanks @Hexadecimal 00FF00


----------



## J_nick

Not too bad for a pellet grill


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> Not too bad for a pellet grill


Nice grill marks!


----------



## J_nick

Thanks @pennstater2005 a good friend bought me a set of grill grates and they make all the difference when using a pellet grill. I've been using them for a couple years now. Tonight was the first time I removed the drip pan so the grates got more direct flame. It made a big difference in the grill marks, makes me wonder how much hotter it was.



I also used an old cookie tray to protect the temp sensor from any direct flame.


----------



## StormTrooper86

Smoked pork butt and beer can chicken on the KJ Big Joe!


----------



## pennstater2005

StormTrooper86 said:


> Smoked pork butt and beer can chicken on the KJ Big Joe!


Looks delicious! And oh how I've missed this thread!


----------



## cnet24

I also had my (first) successful smoked butt yesterday on my Masterbuilt. All credit goes to the a-maz-n pellet maze which I used to produce a consistent smoke. Meat was so tender, it started to fall apart when I moved it to my pan to shred.


----------



## Jacob_S

Was gifted a new grill yesterday, time to start learning how to smoke stuff.


----------



## Ware

Jacob_S said:


> Was gifted a new grill yesterday, time to start learning how to smoke stuff.


Congrats!


----------



## pennstater2005

Fired up the Weber performer and grilled some naan bread pizzas. Yummy!!

First grill of the year :yahoo:


----------



## ChadStokes

Started off the weekend with some Hickory Smoked BBQ wings on the Masterbuilt while I cut the front yard.

Consists of the following
-Heath Riles Garlic Jalapeno dry rub
-Killer Hogs "The Rub" dry rub
-Smoked on Hickory for 2 hours at 225

Wet-sauced with the following mixture
-Franks Red Hot
-Worcestershire Sauce
-Vinegar
-Minced Garlic
-Secret Aardvark Habanero Sauce


----------



## ErosionWizard

You name it and I'm making it.


----------



## M311att




----------



## TigerKnight

Overnight pork butt smoke and just threw on some ribs.


----------



## pennstater2005

Some great looking stuff above!! I'm gonna smoke the Easter ham again.


----------



## ChadStokes

smoked pork belly for some tacos


----------



## TigerKnight

6 hour smoked St. Louis ribs on a Traeger at 225.


----------



## ctrav

@TigerKnight how do you like the Traeger grill? Im contemplating getting the smaller one as I have a built in gas and WSM bullet. Love the Webber but kind of a pain with charcoal.


----------



## TigerKnight

ctrav said:


> @TigerKnight how do you like the Traeger grill? Im contemplating getting the smaller one as I have a built in gas and WSM bullet. Love the Webber but kind of a pain with charcoal.


I love it. I purchased mine at Costco a few months ago as an upgrade from a propane smoker. I have found it holds temperatures very well and gives off a solid amount of smoke. The nice part is you fill the hopper, set the temp and wait. Haven't used my charcoal grill since bringing this home. I've done ribs, pork butt, burgers, steaks, wings, whole chicken and pork belly.

If you want more smoke for various cooks I've heard people use tube smokers - I've yet to try it.

I have also heard great things about rec-tec and green mountain (my brother has one of these).


----------



## ctrav

TigerKnight said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TigerKnight how do you like the Traeger grill? Im contemplating getting the smaller one as I have a built in gas and WSM bullet. Love the Webber but kind of a pain with charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. I purchased mine at Costco a few months ago as an upgrade from a propane smoker. I have found it holds temperatures very well and gives off a solid amount of smoke. The nice part is you fill the hopper, set the temp and wait. Haven't used my charcoal grill since bringing this home. I've done ribs, pork butt, burgers, steaks, wings, whole chicken and pork belly.
> 
> If you want more smoke for various cooks I've heard people use tube smokers - I've yet to try it.
> 
> I have also heard great things about rec-tec and green mountain (my brother has one of these).
Click to expand...

That smoked pork belly taco idea looks soooooo delicious! If we were close I would have crashed the dinner party 
What size grill do you have? 
I agree the others you mentioned are well reviewed but most folks I know have the Traeger so Im leaning in that direction.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## TigerKnight

I can't take credit for the pork belly tacos - that was all @ChadStokes!

Mine is very similar to the one with a link below, except it is a mix of black and stainless steel. I purchased at Costco during their roadshow and I believe they have models sold only at Costco. And the price was around $800 and came with an extra cast iron grate and grill cover.

https://www.traegergrills.com/pellet-grills/other-grills/select-elite-pellet-grill

Found a picture from the store.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks and very nice @TigerKnight...


----------



## bullet

44 pages... anyone here discuss the best grills out there? I'm new to grilling myself and looking at the new Weber Spirit II E-210.


----------



## Ware

bullet said:


> 44 pages... anyone here discuss the best grills out there? I'm new to grilling myself and looking at the new Weber Spirit II E-210.


You're in luck! There is a new discussion about that particular grill here!


----------



## ErosionWizard

Little BBQ for a few people this weekend. Just doing tri-tip and chix on the Santa Maria grill. Tempted to smoke some stuff also.


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Fired up the Rec Tec for some ribs and ribs.


----------



## ctrav

Aleks said:


> Hi there! I wanted to get everyone's opinion on what smoker I should buy.
> So my wife and I have decided to do a back patio renovation and with that it's time to get a bigger and better smoker. My smoker budget is between $2500-$3000. What I am looking for is a smoker that I don't have to baby too much but I don't mind hanging around drinking beer while I cook, as long as I can get a good 3 hours to hang out at the pool or run an errand. I found some recommendations here http://janeskitchenmiracles.com/best-smokers-reviewed/ but really need real life experiences.


With that kind of budget I would take a hard look at https://www.yodersmokers.com/ This would be my dream grill/smoker and I think you can get it in different custom colors.

Having a built in on the patio as well is great for burgers, steaks and such. Lots of folks like the Big Green Egg (BGE) https://biggreenegg.com/ and it is a very versatile cooker. If you are a charcoal kinda guy then the Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/charcoal-grills/smokey-mountain-cooker-series/ is an awesome smoker but is not a set and forget for extended periods of time.

WSM and BGE sand be messy with charcoal or lump coal as fuel source. I have the WSM but have not owned a BGE. I have lots of friends with Traeger Pellet Smokers https://www.traegergrills.com/ and they love them. Very good cookers for sure but the Yoder is in a league of its own from what I have read. There are folks on TLF that have Yoder's so hopefully they will chime in.

Im saving my pennies and prepping the wife for a Yoder next year (hopefully)! Hope this helps to get you started...


----------



## pennstater2005

So, I have the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker mini and the Weber performer deluxe charcoal grill. Ace Hardware is having their Grill Day, which I was just at and got free hot dogs and popcorn, and the Weber Spirit E-210 is on sale for $349 and includes delivery and setup.

My question is do I really need a gas grill if I have the charcoal one? I want it but am afraid I may not use it. Those with both do you use both fairly regularly?


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> So, I have the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker mini and the Weber performer deluxe charcoal grill. Ace Hardware is having their Grill Day, which I was just at and got free hot dogs and popcorn, and the Weber Spirit E-210 is on sale for $349 and includes delivery and setup.
> 
> My question is do I really need a gas grill if I have the charcoal one? I want it but am afraid I may not use it. Those with both do you use both fairly regularly?


Gas grill is a convenient addition and quick. I use it at least 70% of the time. Weber on sale is a good value for sure...


----------



## pennstater2005

ctrav said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker mini and the Weber performer deluxe charcoal grill. Ace Hardware is having their Grill Day, which I was just at and got free hot dogs and popcorn, and the Weber Spirit E-210 is on sale for $349 and includes delivery and setup.
> 
> My question is do I really need a gas grill if I have the charcoal one? I want it but am afraid I may not use it. Those with both do you use both fairly regularly?
> 
> 
> 
> Gas grill is a convenient addition and quick. I use it at least 70% of the time. Weber on sale is a good value for sure...
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking. Convenience. Just have to convince my wife now  And pick a color!


----------



## SGrabs33

Going for the 3-2-1 Rib method today. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ended up getting the Weber Spirit E-210 in blue (kids pick). On sale for $349 plus free propane exchange when needed. Already assembled.


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> Ended up getting the Weber Spirit E-210 in blue (kids pick). On sale for $349 plus free propane exchange when needed. Already assembled.


On sale and assembled already = SWEET Im sure the family and you will enjoy! I think I used rubbing alcohol to get the messy sticker residue off...


----------



## pennstater2005

I was wondering about the sticker @ctrav. Thanks!


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> Going for the 3-2-1 Rib method today. We will see how it turns out.


Might have been the best I have made.

-2.5 hours on the grill, indirect heat with cherry wood, just a dry rub to start. 
-heat up honey and bbq on stove. Slather the ribs and put some slices of butter on them. Cook for another 2 hours in the foil. 
-pull the foil back, more sauce, and broil them in the oven on low for 5ish minutes.

Pull apart tender :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman

Aleks said:


> Hi there! I wanted to get everyone's opinion on what smoker I should buy.
> So my wife and I have decided to do a back patio renovation and with that it's time to get a bigger and better smoker. My smoker budget is between $2500-$3000. What I am looking for is a smoker that I don't have to baby too much but I don't mind hanging around drinking beer while I cook, as long as I can get a good 3 hours to hang out at the pool or run an errand. I found some recommendations here http://janeskitchenmiracles.com/best-smokers-reviewed/ but really need real life experiences.


I have a Pitmaker safe. It's a fully insulated upright smoker. Amazing at holding temps even in cold weather. 
http://pitmaker.com/product/vin/?vin=62369936


----------



## Budstl




----------



## pennstater2005

Started a pork butt early this morning. I have a feeling I'll still be finishing it in the oven tonight.


----------



## raymond

Salmon for Mother's Day :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman

Did a brisket last night along with these Jalapeño poppers.


----------



## LBK_419

Simple hot dogs on the blackstone...


----------



## raymond

LBK_419 said:


> Simple hot dogs on the blackstone...


So simple yet so good - I could eat a dozen before you'd blink!


----------



## pennstater2005

LBK_419 said:


> Simple hot dogs on the blackstone...


Looks delicious! That's the next grill I want. I'm gonna have a hard time convincing the wife though  I thought it would be sweet to do breakfast up on that thing. It was also on sale at Ace last weekend when I bought the Weber Spirit. I'll need a shed to house all the grills :nod:


----------



## LBK_419

raymond said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple hot dogs on the blackstone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So simple yet so good - I could eat a dozen before you'd blink!
Click to expand...

@raymond I hear you! I could do the same...


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> Simple hot dogs on the blackstone...


Most excellent with grilled onions and an ice cold brew or tea...


----------



## LBK_419

pennstater2005 said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple hot dogs on the blackstone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious! That's the next grill I want. I'm gonna have a hard time convincing the wife though  I thought it would be sweet to do breakfast up on that thing. It was also on sale at Ace last weekend when I bought the Weber Spirit. I'll need a shed to house all the grills :nod:
Click to expand...

@pennstater2005 
Breakfast is awesome on it! So is chinese stir fry... I got mine on sale at tractor supply. We are kindred spirits...I'm afraid of what my wife might do to me if I spend another dollar on outdoor cooking contraptions...


----------



## LBK_419

ctrav said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple hot dogs on the blackstone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most excellent with grilled onions and an ice cold brew or tea...
Click to expand...

@ctrav I agree! Sad day though... I was out of all three and didn't feel like fighting the crowds at the grocery store..


----------



## Buddy

I'm looking to pickup the Blackstone Griddle this week. I see Amazon has the version with side table/cutting board built in along with paper holder on sale for $269. Anyone have any complaints with theirs? My father in law has one and loves it, seems so versatile to cook everything from meats, veggies, breakfast etc...


----------



## zinger565

I but late to the party, but we smoked a pork butt, mac'n'cheese, and some baked beans for Mother's Day. Came out pretty good!


----------



## LBK_419

Pork steaks with Mexican butter and grilled peppers/onions.


----------



## LBK_419

zinger565 said:


> I but late to the party, but we smoked a pork butt, mac'n'cheese, and some baked beans for Mother's Day. Came out pretty good!


@zinger565 I can smell it through my phone. Looks awesome!


----------



## LBK_419

Buddy said:


> I'm looking to pickup the Blackstone Griddle this week. I see Amazon has the version with side table/cutting board built in along with paper holder on sale for $269. Anyone have any complaints with theirs? My father in law has one and loves it, seems so versatile to cook everything from meats, veggies, breakfast etc...


@Buddy I have no complaints at all! My wife loves it too since her kitchen stays cleaner now...


----------



## pennstater2005

zinger565 said:


> I but late to the party, but we smoked a pork butt, mac'n'cheese, and some baked beans for Mother's Day. Came out pretty good!


Smoked baked beans and Mac N Cheese. You've got me thinking!


----------



## ctrav

Just put these bad boys on for the first smoke of the season. It's a great day in Texas!


----------



## SGrabs33

Pepper stout beef going back on the grill until it's ready to pull apart.


----------



## ctrav

Riblets...east and quick for pool time snacks!


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> Pepper stout beef going back on the grill until it's ready to pull apart.


Finished up but had to pivot. The meat didn't have long enough to steam so I sliced it. Still tasted great with some beer cheese!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Riblets...east and quick for pool time snacks!


Is there anything you can't do? I swear if you ever come to East Tennessee I am NOT introducing you to me wife.


----------



## FlowRider

Hawaiian Pineapple BBQ Pork Ribs

Grateful for all our Freedoms!


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riblets...east and quick for pool time snacks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything you can't do? I swear if you ever come to East Tennessee I am NOT introducing you to me wife.
Click to expand...

🤣🤣 I wish I did a lot of things better!


----------



## falconsfan

Reverse sear NY strips on the Rec Tec👌


----------



## Steverino

Food lion Baby Back Ribs, $1.99 a pound....


----------



## Rockinar

I had to drag out the pit for the holiday. Good old Texas style Duroc Pork ribs and brisket.


----------



## pennstater2005

Chicken on the gas and naan bread pizzas on the charcoal!


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Fired up the ole offset. Aaron Franklin ribs. Dang dang good!


----------



## ctrav

Lonnie Mac said:


> Fired up the ole offset. Aaron Franklin ribs. Dang dang good!


Looks absolutely delish!! Care to share the recipe? Please  @Lonnie Mac


----------



## Steverino

While you are waiting for an answer, 
check out the two videos on ribs from Arron Franklin's web page (scroll down towards the bottom for the rib videos
)https://franklinbbq.com/about


----------



## ctrav

Steverino said:


> While you are waiting for an answer,
> check out the two videos on ribs from Arron Franklin's web page (scroll down towards the bottom for the rib videos
> )https://franklinbbq.com/about


Much appreciated! I normally only buy baby-backs but I will give this a try soon.


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Thanks for posting the vids man! They are two that I would reference. Just couldn't get back in time to post them. These ribs are also in his book, but I don't have it. I based my cook directly on his new Master Class that I am watching now. Not much different just way more detail. Dang good!!


----------



## ctrav

Lonnie Mac said:


> Thanks for posting the vids man! They are two that I would reference. Just couldn't get back in time to post them. These ribs are also in his book, but I don't have it. I based my cook directly on his new Master Class that I am watching now. Not much different just way more detail. Dang good!!


Some of the best looking (yours) cooked ribs I have seen posted...


----------



## Ware

Lonnie Mac said:


> Thanks for posting the vids man! They are two that I would reference. Just couldn't get back in time to post them. These ribs are also in his book, but I don't have it. I based my cook directly on his new Master Class that I am watching now. Not much different just way more detail. Dang good!!


How is that class? Worth the $?


----------



## Lonnie Mac

To me it is brother! Looking back, although I can q pretty well these days, I have ruined way over 90 bucks worth of meat in my time. I don't watch TV or read so this is dang good entertainment for me. 

VERY detailed. Way more than all his youtube vids. Glad I got it.


----------



## ctrav

Just finished cooking ribs using the Franklin recipe...delicious!!


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Just finished cooking ribs using the Franklin recipe...delicious!!


Retired guys and their weekday cooks. I'm jealous. :lol:


----------



## Tmank87

I've been waiting to see that Yoder in action!


----------



## Ware

Tmank87 said:


> I've been waiting to see that Yoder in action!


Are you talking about mine? Or did someone else get one?

Life has been busy around here. I didn't make any BBQ today, but I ate some - pulled pork over fresh cut french fries, drizzled with white cheese dip and BBQ sauce. It was amazing - courtesy of 2 Dudes Food Joint. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87

I was talking about yours. I've been watching videos on them and talking myself out of buying one for weeks now.


----------



## Ware

Tmank87 said:


> I was talking about yours. I've been watching videos on them and talking myself out of buying one for weeks now.


The new controller looks amazing. I read that they will offer a retrofit option for people like me later this year - I will probably buy it. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87

I've got to get rid of my BGE first or my wife will have me sleeping in the lawn


----------



## RayTL

May have to try and make my own version of @Ware 's lunch!


----------



## Shindoman

Did a Waygu strip loin in the cast iron. Used the fat trimmed off the steak to cook it in. Possibly the best steak I've ever had.


----------



## pennstater2005

Simple all beef hot dogs go nice with a Bud light lime.


----------



## pennstater2005

Turned out alright. I love brioche buns.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> I love brioche buns.


They look great. Nice koozie, too.


----------



## ctrav

Just finished smoking some chicken quarters on the Webber Smokey Mountain...


----------



## FlowRider

Mesquite smoked BBQ pork ribs and pork tenderloins, with a new sauce I had not used before. We like to try new sauces.


----------



## Jimefam

I cant be the only one fired up for a fathers day cook! Got my gift to myself in just now. American "Wagyu" brisket for sunday and 2lbs of skirt steak as a snack tomorrow night.


----------



## ctrav

Jimefam said:


> I cant be the only one fired up for a fathers day cook! Got my gift to myself in just now. American "Wagyu" brisket for sunday and 2lbs of skirt steak as a snack tomorrow night.


Very nice indeed!


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm gonna try smoking French fries this weekend.


----------



## The_iHenry

Tacos are on the menu tonight


----------



## Jimefam

This and some asparagus was my dinner tonight. Came out pretty good.


----------



## FlowRider

Jimefam said:


> This and some asparagus was my dinner tonight. Came out pretty good.


In Texas, we call that a "Cowboy Ribeye" if you leave the bone in....

I grill asparagus on my grill on aluminum foil, using sea salt and balsamic vinegar along with some olive oil to keep it from sticking. The people I serve it to in my family and among my friends all rave about it.

Shave parmesan on top and they try and move in. So I use that judiciously.


----------



## Shindoman

Jimefam said:


> I cant be the only one fired up for a fathers day cook! Got my gift to myself in just now. American "Wagyu" brisket for sunday and 2lbs of skirt steak as a snack tomorrow night.


How many lbs? make sure to let us know how tasty it is!


----------



## Jimefam

Shindoman said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant be the only one fired up for a fathers day cook! Got my gift to myself in just now. American "Wagyu" brisket for sunday and 2lbs of skirt steak as a snack tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many lbs? make sure to let us know how tasty it is!
Click to expand...

18lbs. Wife surprised me with a dinner reservation to del frisco's tonight so brisket will have to wait a few days  was really looking forward to getting this thing on the grill but a nice steak isnt a bad consolation prize either.


----------



## jessehurlburt

My friends and I competed in the KCBS Connecticut State Championship this weekend in Hartford. We won first place chicken wings with a perfect 180 score!


----------



## Ware

jessehurlburt said:


> My friends and I competed in the KCBS Connecticut State Championship this weekend in Hartford. We won first place chicken wings with a perfect 180 score!


Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## ctrav

jessehurlburt said:


> My friends and I competed in the KCBS Connecticut State Championship this weekend in Hartford. We won first place chicken wings with a perfect 180 score!


Most excellent...CONGRATS!


----------



## Tmank87

Details! What was your recipe and how did you prepare them? Congrats, that is awesome.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Tmank87 said:


> Details! What was your recipe and how did you prepare them? Congrats, that is awesome.


We brined them, then rubbed with 3 eyes. We smoked them on a Traeger, gave them a butter bath when they were close to done, back on the Traeger, then glazed with this.

http://www.texasbbqemporium.com/texas-wizard-bbq-glaze-16-oz/


----------



## Tmank87

Man. Sounds awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Cavan806

Just extended the family! I love my BGE. Wife got me another for Fathers Day. She said she wants this cookin to come with us on Family trips to the beach. No problem.

Loving the MiniMax



Cheers!


----------



## Jimefam

Cavan806 said:


> Just extended the family! I love my BGE. Wife got me another for Fathers Day. She said she wants this cookin to come with us on Family trips to the beach. No problem.
> 
> Loving the MiniMax
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


They come in super handy! I have a Big Joe and recently bought the joe jr at a kamado joe warehouse sale because i couldnt pass up a great deal. I thought i would rarely use it but i make sides on it cook steak even smoked a pork butt on. Enjoy


----------



## ctrav

Keeping it simple on an overcast Saturday afternoon...


----------



## Jimefam

Wagyu brisket trimmed up and rubbed. Would have loved to have a little more time on it but have to run for a few hours and had to get it ready so it goes on the smoker at 11pm tonight. Marbling is good but not blown away vs a really good costco prime yield was better though.


----------



## smurg

Jimefam said:


> Wagyu brisket trimmed up and rubbed. Would have loved to have a little more time on it but have to run for a few hours and had to get it ready so it goes on the smoker at 11pm tonight. Marbling is good but not blown away vs a really good costco prime yield was better though.


Snake river farms or something local? Costco is good to me for day to day but I have contemplated SRF for special occasions.


----------



## Jimefam

smurg said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wagyu brisket trimmed up and rubbed. Would have loved to have a little more time on it but have to run for a few hours and had to get it ready so it goes on the smoker at 11pm tonight. Marbling is good but not blown away vs a really good costco prime yield was better though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake river farms or something local? Costco is good to me for day to day but I have contemplated SRF for special occasions.
Click to expand...

Snake river farms. Was supposed to cook it last week but wife surprised me with dinner reservations. Hopefully I dont screw it up lol.


----------



## Shindoman

Did a cedar plank salmon. Fresh local caught Chinook. Made a grainy mustard,
Honey type of rub over lump. Turned out excellent.


----------



## Shindoman

Wagyu cooked in the cast iron with beef fat. Probably the best steak I've ever eaten.


----------



## ctrav

Shindoman said:


> Wagyu cooked in the cast iron with beef fat. Probably the best steak I've ever eaten.


Yummy!!


----------



## Jimefam

3 racks of baby back ribs for the 4th.


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Keeping it simple but dang dang good.

A couple of Teres Major's on the WSCGC, and some Fondant potatoes on the Stampede!


----------



## RayTL

Pulled pork on the Primo today, so good.


----------



## SGrabs33

Went with a brisket for the big day!


----------



## PNW_George

Costco had some Tomahawk, Cowboy Cut Prime Rib-eyes and I couldn't resist. Problem was, I can't remember having to grill a 2 1/2 inch steak. I had to saw off a bit of the bone to fit it in my seasoning bag.

A quick search and I decided on the reverse sear method; 15 to 17 minutes a side off heat and finish with a 2 minute sear over direct heat. Watching the internal heat was more important than the time.

Look out Metropolitan Grill and El Gaucho, this was right up there with what I have paid an arm and a leg for, not that these were inexpensive!


----------



## Jimefam

Picanha with asparagus off the Kamado Joe tonight.


----------



## cnet24

Does anyone here have a griddle? I picked one up today and can't wait to start using it.


----------



## Dperk

Blackstone griddle owner here. Almost identical to yours. Absolutely love it. Use it year round in the garage.


----------



## cnet24

@Dperk any issues leaving it outside? I bought the hard cover for the top as well as a normal griddle cover. I'm hoping that's enough to save it from the elements


----------



## Dperk

cnet24 said:


> @Dperk any issues leaving it outside? I bought the hard cover for the top as well as a normal griddle cover. I'm hoping that's enough to save it from the elements


Always covered in the garage. Never seen any weather.


----------



## smurg

cnet24 said:


> @Dperk any issues leaving it outside? I bought the hard cover for the top as well as a normal griddle cover. I'm hoping that's enough to save it from the elements


I've had mold issues with my kamado from using the cover. Moisture gets trapped in there instead of letting it breath.

Easy enough though, dump in some charcoal and let'er rip to burn it all out. Take some planning though.


----------



## Jimefam

smurg said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Dperk any issues leaving it outside? I bought the hard cover for the top as well as a normal griddle cover. I'm hoping that's enough to save it from the elements
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mold issues with my kamado from using the cover. Moisture gets trapped in there instead of letting it breath.
> 
> Easy enough though, dump in some charcoal and let'er rip to burn it all out. Take some planning though.
Click to expand...

I usually dont cover mine but when I do I leave the vents open to let it breath a bit. Never seen mold however I also use it probably 3 times a week.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Jimefam said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Dperk any issues leaving it outside? I bought the hard cover for the top as well as a normal griddle cover. I'm hoping that's enough to save it from the elements
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mold issues with my kamado from using the cover. Moisture gets trapped in there instead of letting it breath.
> 
> Easy enough though, dump in some charcoal and let'er rip to burn it all out. Take some planning though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I usually dont cover mine but when I do I leave the vents open to let it breath a bit. Never seen mold however I also use it probably 3 times a week.
Click to expand...

Get the dome chimney and leave the vents ooen 1/4 to 1/2 way and let it breath is the way to go. I fought mood prior to this as well.

.


----------



## ericgautier

Ribs are in the smoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz5-ZSuDdOx/


----------



## Steverino

Did my first Spanish paella over fire with all the good stuff..


----------



## ctrav

Today is a good day 👍🏾😎👍🏾


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Today is a good day 👍🏾😎👍🏾


Very nice!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a good day 👍🏾😎👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
Click to expand...

Thank you kind sir...


----------



## pennstater2005

ctrav said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a good day 👍🏾😎👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you kind sir...
Click to expand...

I love the WSM. Can't beat that bang for your buck. I have had charcoal burn slowly through that bad boy once for almost 12 hours without adding anything to it. And mine is the mini. All about how you light the charcoal.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I love the WSM. Can't beat that bang for your buck. I have had charcoal burn slowly through that bad boy once for almost 12 hours without adding anything to it. And mine is the mini. All about how you light the charcoal.


+1, dollar for dollar the Weber Smokey Mountain is best smoker I have used. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I love the convenience of my Yoder YS640 pellet smoker at this stage in my life, but one of these days I could see myself adding a Yoder Loaded Wichita to the fleet. Something about tending a fire...


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kind sir...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the WSM. Can't beat that bang for your buck. I have had charcoal burn slowly through that bad boy once for almost 12 hours without adding anything to it. And mine is the mini. All about how you light the charcoal.
Click to expand...

Agree on how you light it. For reel low and long the snake method does well. As a general rule I make a big circle with hole in the middle, light about 15 coals and then toss in the middle! Kingsford competition is great coal!!


----------



## Shindoman

I usually use Kingsford briquettes in my Pitmaker but last week I grabbed a bag of Weber briquettes from HD. Got a nice consistent burn from them.


----------



## smurg

Made a few black and blue salads with some neighbors last night. Just grilled them in my little smokey joe. Can't beat prime NY strips for like $8/lb or so from Costco:


----------



## cnet24

Breakfast on the griddle for dinner. Can't believe how fast and efficient this thing is. For reference, that is an entire bag of hash browns.


----------



## ctrav

cnet24 said:


> Breakfast on the griddle for dinner. Can't believe how fast and efficient this thing is. For reference, that is an entire bag of hash browns.


I don't own one but they make quick work for a big meal...from what I'm told!


----------



## ctrav

cnet24 said:


> Breakfast on the griddle for dinner. Can't believe how fast and efficient this thing is. For reference, that is an entire bag of hash browns.


You ever try cutting the bacon strips in thirds and the frying them? Trust me on this...


----------



## Shindoman

Tonight's dinner. I'm addicted to this stuff. Wagyu


----------



## learnt

Shindoman said:


> Tonight's dinner. I'm addicted to this stuff. Wagyu


Oh my... I'm lost on what to say because of how delicious this looks.

Good on you, sir. :nod:


----------



## Shindoman




----------



## Shindoman

Trim some fat to coat a cast iron. This is heaven!


----------



## ctrav

It's late or early depending on how you see it... just finished seasoning my pork belly for tomorrow. My first attempt at Pork Belly Burnt Ends!


----------



## ericgautier

@ctrav let us know how it goes. I tried it once.


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Something about tending a fire...


It's fun for the first 4 hours... after that.. :fight: :lol:


----------



## ctrav

About 3 hours away from the whiskey and wine tasting event. If your local PM me for address and come on over. Starts at 7pm


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> @ctrav let us know how it goes. I tried it once.


How did you like it? We have all sorts of food including a brisket so this will just be snacks 😎


----------



## FlowRider

:nod: :thumbup: @ctrav

Man, you know how to have a summertime pool, whiskey, wine, brisket, pork belly party...!


----------



## ericgautier

ctrav said:


> How did you like it? We have all sorts of food including a brisket so this will just be snacks 😎


The meat and the rendered fat is delicious but the skin was kinda tough and chewy. I'm used to hot and fast pork belly on the grill to get the skin crispy.


----------



## ctrav

FlowRider said:


> :nod: :thumbup: @ctrav
> 
> Man, you know how to have a summertime pool, whiskey, wine, brisket, pork belly party...!


And if it were up to me it would be a hell of a bunch of TLF folks 👍🏾


----------



## SWB

If you haven't already tried this it's pretty good. Move the charcoal to the back side of the egg / smoker. Put a 1 Lb breakfast sausage near the front and cook at 350 degrees for about 35-40 minutes until done. Very good and the sausage has a completely different texture to it!


----------



## pennstater2005

@ctrav What I want to know is how you keep that WSM so clean!


----------



## RayTL

@SWB , I will definitely have to try that!

Some dino bone are going today in the RayTL.


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> @ctrav What I want to know is how you keep that WSM so clean!


🤣 I have a cover for it and I wipe her down from time to time. Only getting used a half dozen times or so a year probably helps 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

RayTL said:


> @SWB , I will definitely have to try that!
> 
> Some dino bone are going today in the RayTL.


Never had or even heard of "Dino bones" 🤔


----------



## RayTL

Hey @ctrav, they are beef plate ribs which have big bones, hence the "dino" description. :mrgreen: I've seen them cooked separately, as I'm trying today, and together in a rack. We shall see how they come out on this 1st attempt. Will post up a picture when they are done.


----------



## ctrav

RayTL said:


> Hey @ctrav, they are beef plate ribs which have big bones, hence the "dino" description. :mrgreen: I've seen them cooked separately, as I'm trying today, and together in a rack. We shall see how they come out on this 1st attempt. Will post up a picture when they are done.


Thanks!


----------



## ericgautier

Can bacon have too much smoke?



@Ware


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> Can bacon have too much smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware


Nope 😎


----------



## SWB

RayTL said:


> @SWB , I will definitely have to try that!
> 
> Some dino bone are going today in the RayTL.


Looking Good!


----------



## RayTL

Theses turned out great!


----------



## ctrav

RayTL said:


> Theses turned out great!


Looks good with built end burnt ends 👍🏾


----------



## ericgautier

ctrav said:


> Nope 😎


Lol that is true.

How did the pork belly burnt ends come out?


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope 😎
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that is true.
> 
> How did the pork belly burnt ends come out?
Click to expand...

They were a big hit of awesome deliciousness 👍🏾


----------



## RayTL

ctrav said:


> RayTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theses turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good with built end burnt ends 👍🏾
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend, and yes, glad to see that the burnt ends turned out well for you!


----------



## TNTurf

Ware said:


> I love the convenience of my Yoder YS640 pellet smoker at this stage in my life, but one of these days I could see myself adding a Yoder Loaded Wichita to the fleet. Something about tending a fire...


Dream big and go for a Jambo.


----------



## Ware

TNTurf said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the convenience of my Yoder YS640 pellet smoker at this stage in my life, but one of these days I could see myself adding a Yoder Loaded Wichita to the fleet. Something about tending a fire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream big and go for a Jambo.
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, I owned a Jambo Backyard at one point.


----------



## TNTurf

Ware said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the convenience of my Yoder YS640 pellet smoker at this stage in my life, but one of these days I could see myself adding a Yoder Loaded Wichita to the fleet. Something about tending a fire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream big and go for a Jambo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddly enough, I owned a Jambo Backyard at one point.
Click to expand...

Fantastic, ha. Of course you did.  Yoder is on my short list but don't know when/if I will pull the trigger. I know there is more than pork but wife can't eat it. That leaves me with putting out great food on my Primo XL and when needed my BBQ Guru to manage the pit temp. Best part to me is the variety of wood types in the pellets. Constant temp is a nice feature. A well balanced pit can maintain a steady temp over time without a lot of babysitting. A stick burner is a whole other game but it too can be consistent. All of this I'm sure you know but I'm saying it for those who don't.

I guess I should ask since you no longer have it did you not like it or you wanted to try something else, like the Yoder.

This thread is about what's smoking so I should throw my Sunday meat into the reply. Only one rack needed since not many here can eat it.


----------



## ctrav

Just put on a Lamb roast 😎






First real cook on the new pellet grill...


----------



## ctrav

Cooked up some awesome chicken on the pellet grill yesterday and going for baby backs today...stay tuned for pics 😎


----------



## ctrav

Just pulled these from the Pellet Grill!


----------



## FlowRider

Ribeye steaks for the LSU-Texas game. Cooked medium rare, just how I like them. Salt, pepper, and Tony Chachere's.

One of the best things I learned about Louisiana's amazing Cajun and Creole cuisine when I lived there.

https://www.tonychachere.com/


----------



## FlowRider

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwwh1bx9DRg&list=PLuQfh5L0arpGjpoSMTP7KVzzU_3Iwg-53&index=3&t=0s


----------



## raymond

Made ribs (from Costco) on the BGE for the first time. Turned out solid! Did the 3-2-1 cooking method.


----------



## FlowRider

BBQ baby back ribs and pork tenderloins slow cooked on the old school Weber grill, just in time for the Rams versus the Seahawks.


----------



## social port

Getting ready to play captain cook for maybe the final time this year. Basic to basics: hamburgers and hot dogs.


----------



## FRD135i

14 1/2 hour Christmas brisket. Started at 10 on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


> 14 1/2 hour Christmas brisket. Started at 10 on Christmas Eve.


Love some brisket! :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24

Taking advantage of a rare 65 degree winter day in Atlanta- this 7lb butt went on earlier this morning:



Prime rib on New Year's Day- southern tradition says got to have it with rice, collards, and black eye peas:


----------



## SGrabs33

Time to bring this thread back to life! Especially with everyone working from home now days.

Got the brisket prepped with Meat Church Holy Cow for tomorrow on the Egg.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Time to bring this thread back to life!


Fantastic idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> Time to bring this thread back to life! Especially with everyone working from home now days.
> 
> Got the brisket prepped with Meat Church Holy Cow for tomorrow on the Egg.


The smoke is rolling!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Very nice!


----------



## SGrabs33

Finished product!


----------



## Ware

Some pretty basic chipotle chicken skewers on the REC TEC Grilling Mat


----------



## Lobster Poutine

tonight is prime rib - getting prepped for easter take out dinner fo the families....


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hey fellas I'm looking for a good charcoal grill. Can you all give me some ideas???

Price range less than 1k


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Hey fellas I'm looking for a good charcoal grill. Can you all give me some ideas???
> 
> Price range less than 1k


Weber Performer Deluxe is the first one that comes to my mind.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellas I'm looking for a good charcoal grill. Can you all give me some ideas???
> 
> Price range less than 1k
> 
> 
> 
> Weber Performer Deluxe is the first one that comes to my mind.
Click to expand...

Best grill I've ever owned. Got mine in copper color.


----------



## Shindoman

Side ribs in the Pitmaker. Pan fries cooked in Duck fat. So tasty.


----------



## smurg

CenlaLowell said:


> Hey fellas I'm looking for a good charcoal grill. Can you all give me some ideas???
> 
> Price range less than 1k


Pit Boss Kamado (Costco) with a spider to lower the cooking grate. Will flex for low and slow as well as needed.


----------



## arrigetch peaks

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellas I'm looking for a good charcoal grill. Can you all give me some ideas???
> 
> Price range less than 1k
> 
> 
> 
> Weber Performer Deluxe is the first one that comes to my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best grill I've ever owned. Got mine in copper color.
Click to expand...

I have one in burgundee. It has served me for 8 years and I use it at least 3 times a month or more. The propane assisted start is the bees knees and that was the selling point for me. I grill burgers, steaks and, chicken. If I was into long cook time meats such as pork shoulder or brisket I would have gotten a green egg.


----------



## Ware

Put some STL style ribs on the Yoder about an hour ago. Seasoned up with some R Butts R Smokin Ozark Heat. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Just wrapped.


----------



## Ware

Unwrapped.


----------



## Mocajoe

Plus 2 on the Weber Performer Grill. I have owned this charcoal grill for 20 years. It has sat on our deck year round through snow, rain, and hail uncovered. The Weber grills have evolved from all stainless steel and five pound propane starter tanks to more plastic and one pound propane tanks. Only repairs that have been made are a new ignighter and a replacement stainless steel grate. I have a new performer grill from my Holiday Inn points when I retired 9 years ago, it is sitting in my basement as my backup replacement. My original just won't die. I load up on Kingsford Charcoal at the big box Memorial Day sales and that gets me through the fall. You can't beat the flavor of charcoal compared to propane and if you are so inclined, the grill can also be used as a smoker.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Thanks everyone I'm going to take y'all advice and go with the Weber performer. I'm pretty new to grilling so wish me luck


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Unwrapped.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wiley

Tri-Tip on the Green Mountain tonight.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Unwrapped.


Beautiful! You prefer butcher paper? Ribs I had always done with aluminum foil. I did the 3-2-1 method last time and I think they were the best I had ever done. I did butcher paper on that last brisket and it seemed to do well. First time using the paper.


----------



## Ware

@SGrabs33 I feel like the butcher paper breathes a little and doesn't make the surface of the meat as soggy - it retains the nice bark.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> @SGrabs33 I feel like the butcher paper breathes a little and doesn't make the surface of the meat as soggy - it retains the nice bark.


 :thumbup: I'll give it a go on my next ribs


----------



## Ware

Would you believe me if I told you a TLF member dropped this 17-pound PRIME brisket off at my house today?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Question is the cooking area of the Weber big enough for say cooking for 10 people??? Or how many people could you cook for on that deluxe performer??


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Would you believe me if I told you a TLF member dropped this 17-pound PRIME brisket off at my house today?


That's a nice piece of meat! Was that in place of TLF dues?


----------



## thompwa

I've been shopping for a good pellet grill for a while. I hope we start to see some sales soon because they're clearly proud of those things. Has anyone seen any decent sales?


----------



## Lobster Poutine

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellas I'm looking for a good charcoal grill. Can you all give me some ideas???
> 
> Price range less than 1k
> 
> 
> 
> Weber Performer Deluxe is the first one that comes to my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best grill I've ever owned. Got mine in copper color.
Click to expand...

been leaning this way to compliment my grills...


----------



## Lobster Poutine

been doing a few things lately working from home...all on the GMG.


----------



## Ware

Did some pulled pork yesterday.


----------



## Kallgren

Steak tips and pork chops, I keep it simple, marinate for couple days in Classic Italian salad dressing. Bass Ale for the finisher.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finally it came in




Hopefully I'll unbox on Sunday


----------



## pennstater2005

CenlaLowell said:


> Finally it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll unbox on Sunday


Oh boy! What ya gonna grill first?


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Finally it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll unbox on Sunday


Congrats! You'll love it!


----------



## CenlaLowell

pennstater2005 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll unbox on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! What ya gonna grill first?
Click to expand...

I don't know yet, I'm going to read through all of this thread this weekend and make some decisions


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally it came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll unbox on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You'll love it!
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware


----------



## CenlaLowell

Took a few hours but it's together and I seasoned it in


----------



## quadmasta

Did ribs for the first time last week and they turned out great


----------



## Wolverine

CenlaLowell said:


> Took a few hours but it's together and I seasoned it in


I love my Performer. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## The_iHenry

New York strip steaks (that I overcooked :/) chicken breast mashed potatoes and roasted brussel sprouts.


----------



## Stellar P

14 lb brisket. Probably trimmed down to ~ 12 lbs.
13 cook time at 225°F-250°F.
Salt + Pepper + Hickory and a tiny bit of Mesquite.


----------



## Jdecapua23

Using the joetissary on my kamado joe big joe for some stuffed pork. Men, if you ever need a new grill please do yourself a favor and invest in a kamado joe, by far the best grill I ever had and ever will have.


----------



## smurg

And if you want to spend a bit less but stick with a kamado, look for pit boss or Louisiana Grill brand. Got my 24" for $650. You might want to replace the felt gasket with a mesh one later and get accessories but starts you off cheap.

The one thing j recommend for sure is a "spider" that sits on the inner clay bowl and drops the cooking grate. Standard one is too high for direct heat on burgers.


----------



## CenlaLowell

First thing smoking on my performer


----------



## wryt01

Just purchased a Weber Smokey Mountain 22! Going to make my maiden cook tomorrow with 2 whole chickens!


----------



## Ware

wryt01 said:


> Just purchased a Weber Smokey Mountain 22! Going to make my maiden cook tomorrow with 2 whole chickens!


Congrats! Dollar for dollar, you can't beat the WSM!


----------



## StormTrooper86

Smoked chicken for me and the neighbor.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Did some burgers


----------



## zenmower

CenlaLowell said:


> Took a few hours but it's together and I seasoned it in


Enjoy it, I have the performer deluxe also and love it.

Careful though, the accessories will cost as much as the grill!!
-- Slow n sear
-- Fireboard with BBQ guru fan (Skip the weber temp controller)
-- Vortex
-- Shelf
-- Rib rack
-- Temp probe

I had to drill out the lid vent and replace with a nut/bolt so I could clean out the grime from smoking.
I smoked some pork chops and they were delicious.


----------



## CenlaLowell

zenmower said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a few hours but it's together and I seasoned it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it, I have the performer deluxe also and love it.
> 
> Careful though, the accessories will cost as much as the grill!!
> -- Slow n sear
> -- Fireboard with BBQ guru fan (Skip the weber temp controller)
> -- Vortex
> -- Shelf
> -- Rib rack
> -- Temp probe
> 
> I had to drill out the lid vent and replace with a nut/bolt so I could clean out the grime from smoking.
> I smoked some pork chops and they were delicious.
Click to expand...

I was wondering how people were maintaining temps with this. I guess the fireboard is what people are using. I have the vortex and my next purchase is the grill grate


----------



## zenmower

Only grill grate I have is the heavy duty one that came with the performer.

Before the controller, I did the snake method using the vents just to understand the basics of temp control, fire management, etc. but it needed constant attention as the ambient temps fluctuated with wind, time of day, etc.
This was with the weber b-tooth temp probes.

With the fireboard, it is a completely different experience, I can control heat like an oven....on my phone.
I encourage at least one smoke old school just to understand the grill but a controller is awesome.

I don't mind hanging out with the grill, burn pit, etc. but now it is my choice.

With the vortex, I just close off the fan damper, vents wide open, and let it burn full throttle (easily hits 600*), perfect wings.

I also installed a gasket which DRASTICALLY saves on charcoal.
I thought about the hinge but it won't fit my weber cover.
I am careful to put my lid on the same way each time.

I bought a longer propane hose and use a regular propane tank which saves a ton of money.
I still have a chimney for the slow n sear and also for my smokey joe.

It sounds like a lot and it isn't cheap to start with but it makes even regular hot dogs delicious and the smoked BBQ absolutely destroys any restaurant but the most old school place.

I still save a ton of money compared to eating out.

Buy the big bags of smoke wood and use an ax to break them down to size, saves money.

Careful on wire brush, buy quality, and always follow with wet paper towel, some just use aluminum foil scraps.
I also have a wood scraper.

Save yourself some pain and buy welding gloves when moving charcoal and food grade gloves when handing food.

As you can tell I went crazy on accessories but the proof is in the food and my neighbors asking for food. :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

@zenmower

I'm definitely pretty new to grilling so controlling the temp to do ribs say 225 Im finding hard to do on the Weber. Probably just tricks I need to learn about it.


----------



## Stellar P

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm definitely pretty new to grilling so controlling the temp to do ribs say 225 Im finding hard to do on the Weber. Probably just tricks I need to learn about it.


Not sure if that Weber you have is a smoker or a pellet, but I found that playing around with fuel size plays a big role in maintaining your temps for longer periods in your target zone. I feel like chunks of wood that are fist size or smaller, only maintain 225 to 250 for about 30-40 min before you have to add to the coal bed. Annoying when you're doing a long cook or starting something at midnight to be ready the following afternoon.

I found this video about tempature managment a while back. I know it's long but this guy is really in depth. I felt like I got a lot of useful info from it. A few of his videos have helped me a lot to understand all the variables to prevent temp peaks and vallys.


----------



## cutigers08

Did some pork chops and chicken breasts for the week while the wife is out of town.


----------



## zenmower

CenlaLowell said:


> @zenmower
> 
> I'm definitely pretty new to grilling so controlling the temp to do ribs say 225 Im finding hard to do on the Weber. Probably just tricks I need to learn about it.


For the kettles, there are a couple things to remember.

Control the fuel, this is where the minion method was figured out, controlled burn.
You have to balance the intake to avoid acidic smoke, I usually run at 1/4.
Similar on the top, I kept it at about 1/4 when smoking.

Check out the "The Smoking Meat" and "Weber Kettle" forums, easy find on google.
You also have to understand how smoke, temps, vents, etc. work to maintain temps but also keep the heat and smoke moving through the chamber as a draft.

Have fun with it; whatever you do, don't buy easy light charcoal, get the blue bag and some wood.


----------



## zenmower

Stellar P said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely pretty new to grilling so controlling the temp to do ribs say 225 Im finding hard to do on the Weber. Probably just tricks I need to learn about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that Weber you have is a smoker or a pellet, but I found that playing around with fuel size plays a big role in maintaining your temps for longer periods in your target zone. I feel like chunks of wood that are fist size or smaller, only maintain 225 to 250 for about 30-40 min before you have to add to the coal bed. Annoying when you're doing a long cook or starting something at midnight to be ready the following afternoon.
> 
> I found this video about tempature managment a while back. I know it's long but this guy is really in depth. I felt like I got a lot of useful info from it. A few of his videos have helped me a lot to understand all the variables to prevent temp peaks and vallys.
Click to expand...

That guy knows his stuff, but there are similarities and differences between an offset and a kettle.
Both make some great 'cue but they do it differently, similar to a barrel or smokey mountain.
You really can taste the difference and there isn't good or bad way if done right.


----------



## iFisch3224

New Weber Limited Edition Red. And my 18" Kamado Joe with upgrades, and 36" Griddle.


----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


> New Weber Limited Edition Red. And my 18" Kamado Joe with upgrades, and 36" Griddle.


Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

Doing some work today! Cleaned out the Primo and cooked some Baby backs. Seasoned with Meat Church Holy Cow and sauced with Blues Hog. Lipsmackin good!





Oh, and I mowed the yard, edged, ran 3 miles, and biked with the kiddos. Thanks those who have provided this freedom, Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## iFisch3224

Amen! Made ribs today. Cut the grass on Sunday, was out of town yesterday and going to cut again tomorrow.


----------



## MarkV

I got my first smoker over the weekend, and I'm super excited to use it.

On a brisket, how many people can you feed per pound?

I watched Malcom Reed do a 16 lb. brisket and the dang thing was $63. I would hope to feed a couple family's for $63 in meat.


----------



## smurg

MarkV said:


> I got my first smoker over the weekend, and I'm super excited to use it.
> 
> On a brisket, how many people can you feed per pound?
> 
> I watched Malcom Reed do a 16 lb. brisket and the dang thing was $63. I would hope to feed a couple family's for $63 in meat.


Yield could be anywhere from 50%-75% of purchased weight due to trimming/losses during cooking. I'd say around 16 people if you have sides and half a pound per person is still overshooting it for most people imo.

I'll smoke a brisket and my wife doesn't eat any of it. Basically I refrigerate small amounts for the immediate future and freeze the rest.


----------



## Ware

@MarkV I bought an Anova vacuum sealer that works great for sous vide, but I also use it for freezing smoked meats. I vacuum seal it up in family size meal portions and freeze. To reheat it, I just toss the bag in a pan of boiling water. It's great because it retains the moisture it had when it went into the bag.


----------



## MarkV

Thanks for advise.

Apparently a pandemic is the worst time to get a smoker. The local grocery store had briskets, but for $8 per lb, making the cheapest one $132.

We did just order 1/4 beef (butchered on 9/4/20), so I should have some meat after that.


----------



## Budstl

Pork steaks on the pit barrel


----------



## smurg

About 5 hours anywhere from 200-250°F on the kamado (no wrap) with mostly hickory and a chunk of mesquite. Had to close out in the oven with charcoal running out. Finished with some sweet baby Ray's on one rack and stick fingers on the other.


----------



## cnet24

15% Thermapen Mk4:


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Thermapen is awesome, I started giving them as gifts and everyone says "how did I ever get by without this". Mine which was a Father's day gift a few years ago stays on the range hood when not out by the Promo, bet it is used 5 days a week.

I the above complaint about brisket price, it is highly variable, both regionally and by retailer. Haven't looked recently but $3lbs at Costco is pretty normal here in WI. Couple miles away at butcher/grill store it is $6.

Honestly for means a bone I pork shoulder is a solid choice and can feed a lot of folks frugally and I have never had a complaint. Heck I have had threats if we have a gathering and don't make it I might be hurt.

On the controllers, I have a Flame Boss it is fine but if buying today I would look at fireboard or thermoworks offerings.
I feel the best results happen when you set the controller 5f below the temp the grill is running, so it is just a failsafe. IMO fan running too much dries things out on a kamado.

I have a Primo XL, buy once cry once. Kamado How, Egg and Primo are all quality units, I just paid extra for true made in USA.
Kamado Joe are I believe brought across the Pacific.
Egg ceramic is Mexico then assembled here.
Primo is.made in Georgia.

We all buy some stuff made overseas, but in thks case I spring for the Made in USA.


----------



## dfw_pilot

BobLovesGrass said:


> Thermapen is awesome


This.



BobLovesGrass said:


> I have a Primo XL, buy once cry once .. Made in USA.


Also this.


----------



## daniel3507

Going to try to smoke some ribs for the first time this weekend. Any tips?


----------



## BobLovesGrass

What kind of hardware are you using. It matters because something like a kettle will need spritzing and wrapping where a kamado that uses less air you don't have to worry about that stuff.

The other day I smoked a skirt steak, didn't have time to get it to a consistent 195f but will be trying again.


----------



## daniel3507

@BobLovesGrass nothing fancy. Just an electric chip smoker


----------



## SGrabs33

daniel3507 said:


> @BobLovesGrass nothing fancy. Just an electric chip smoker


Check out rib 3-2-1 method


----------



## quadmasta

Got two butts on today with some wood


----------



## pennstater2005

KFC today. Too hot to cook


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I had surgery this week so I can't lift the grill lid but the wife is taking an interest in learning to use it so she made basic burgers.
She used to use a gas grill all the time but the Kamado style she hasn't mastered yet.
I would have done something more involved but am thankful to have had grilled food on the 4th as it should be.


----------



## raymond

Hot dogs and corn for the 4th - cheers


----------



## smurg

2nd time doing beef ribs but most them lacked meat. Stick to a butcher and not Walmart (can't beat $2.50/lb though).


----------



## Gilley11

Grilled chicken and corn on the cob. Yes sir!


----------



## BHopper

Beef Ribs, Bacon, smoked spaghetti..all on the BGE just a sample of what's been cook this week around the home...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Dinner


----------



## Shindoman

My lovely wife is away with a friend so I treat myself to great meal alone.
Dry aged Prime bone-in strip loin from this amazing local meat supplier. 
Cooked it in the cast iron and use some of the beef fat trimmings to cook it in.
I love the crispy crust it creates, especially with the concentrated dry aged flavor. It's becoming my favorite way to cook a steak. 
Garlic red skinned mash and fresh beans. 
A smooth Bordeaux to go with it. 
I even made a cherry pie with some fresh B.C. cherries.


----------



## kmw

SGrabs33 said:


> Check out rib 3-2-1 method


The 3-2-1 method completely revolutionized homemade bbq ribs for me. The key is to include butter and brown sugar in the foil (the 2) and then re-upping on the seasoning when you take it out of the foil (for the 1).


----------



## BobLovesGrass

No pics but I did skirt steak directly on the coals Alton Brown style. This is one of my favorites. Is a lean and tough cut but so flavorful.


----------



## SGrabs33

kmw said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out rib 3-2-1 method
> 
> 
> 
> The 3-2-1 method completely revolutionized homemade bbq ribs for me. The key is to include butter and brown sugar in the foil (the 2) and then re-upping on the seasoning when you take it out of the foil (for the 1).
Click to expand...

Mouth is watering. I usually do butter and honey. I'll have to try the brown sugar!


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> My lovely wife is away with a friend so I treat myself to great meal alone.
> Dry aged Prime bone-in strip loin from this amazing local meat supplier.
> Cooked it in the cast iron and use some of the beef fat trimmings to cook it in.
> I love the crispy crust it creates, especially with the concentrated dry aged flavor. It's becoming my favorite way to cook a steak.
> Garlic red skinned mash and fresh beans.
> A smooth Bordeaux to go with it.
> I even made a cherry pie with some fresh B.C. cherries.


 :shock:


----------



## kmw

*3-2-1 ribs*

One of my favorite things about working from home is being able to make delicious barbeque ribs for dinner on a Tuesday. So, I thought I'd share my process.

*Trim and season ribs*
Using a knife (to start) and paper towel (to grip), remove the fatty membrane on the back (bone side) of the ribs.1[/sup] Rub the ribs with a little bit of peanut oil and then season liberally with delicious Kansas City BBQ rubs like Meat Mitch Rub.

​
Today I'm pairing the Meat Mitch Rub with Jack Stack's original barbeque sauce, but there lots of other rubs/sauces from excellent K.C. BBQ establishments-e.g., Gates, Oklahoma Joe's (AKA Joe's Kansas City), Arthur Bryant's, etc.

​
*"3" - Supply indirect heat and smoke for 3 hours*
Light a smoker tube and place it on one side of the grill[sup]2[/sup]. On that _same_ side (the one with the smoker tube), turn on the burners and set them to low. On the _other_ side of the grill[sup]2[/sup], place the ribs bone-side down.

​
Adjust the burners on the non-meat side so the grill stays around 225-275°F.

​
*"2" -Wrap in foil and resume grilling for 2 hours*
Get enough foil to completely wrap the ribs (twice the length of the ribs). Evenly space out five slices of butter and sprinkle brown sugar (or if you're fresh out, maple syrup and honey) on one half of the foil. On top of the butter and brown sugar, place the ribs bone-side up (meat side down) and then cover with five more slices of butter and brown sugar. Wrap the ribs securely-you want to avoid leaks!










​
*"1" - Remove foil, reapply seasoning, and grill for final 1 hour*
Take the ribs (still wrapped in foil) off the grill and flip them over so they are now bone-side down. Take off the foil[sup]3[/sup] and repply seasoning to the top (meat) side of the ribs. Return to the grill (bone-side down) and cook for one hour. If you like "wet" (sauced) ribs, then brush the ribs with barbeque sauce (once) at the 45 minute mark. Otherwise serve them "dry" (and allow people to sauce as they go).[sup]4[/sup] Regardless, be careful because they will literally fall of the bone during the transfer :/


​
____________________________________

[sup]1[/sup] I like "St. Louis" style ribs but any pork ribs will work.

[sup]2[/sup] It's surprisingly easy to do this on a gas grill using a smoker tube.

[sup]3[/sup] This can be messy and the juices will be hot!

[sup]4 Don't cook after basting much longer than this as the sauce will begin to burn.


----------



## SpecialOne

BHopper said:


> Beef Ribs, Bacon, smoked spaghetti..all on the BGE just a sample of what's been cook this week around the home...


It looks delicious! Share the recipe, please!


----------



## driver_7

I'm new to the game. My old 4-burner propane grill finally died. It lived a hard life and never really worked right after it survived a tornado in Arkansas. I've wanted a Kamado/BGE for a while, but couldn't pull the trigger on the price. I'm about to lose my job in October, so an expensive replacement is entirely out of the question, but I came across this Char-Griller Akorn at Menard's today. Couldn't pass up the sale and the $300 in rebates certs burning up my pocket.



Where should I start my smoking adventure?


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice score @717driver Ribs are always a great place to start. Don't take too long and hard to overcook :thumbup: pork butt would be a close second but that takes quite a bit longer


----------



## driver_7

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice score @717driver Ribs are always a great place to start. Don't take too long and hard to overcook :thumbup: pork butt would be a close second but that takes quite a bit longer


Thanks for the idea! I picked up a rack at the store today, planning on doing the 3-2-1 method starting Sunday morning.


----------



## Wax0589

Being hotter than usual here in Texas doesn't leave much to do outside, so decided to smoke a piece of pork leg using my Weber grill, smoke tubes and mesquite pellets. Came out pretty good.


----------



## driver_7

So far week one of the Kamado has consisted of smoked ribs, whole spatchcock chicken, salmon and I went ahead and tried a brisket. Pretty happy with the result, very tender and juicy. 13 hours and then 2 in a cooler waiting for dinner time. Spent all last night checking on the grill!


----------



## kmw

@717driver Nice bark! &#129316;


----------



## driver_7

kmw said:


> @717driver Nice bark! 🤤


Thank you! I used Franklin's method, salt & pepper, nothing else... just let it cook. I did not wrap it along the way either, it stalled out for about 6 hours this morning around 171 degrees. Otherwise, just let the magic happen!


----------



## kmw

717driver said:


> kmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> @717driver Nice bark! 🤤
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I used Franklin's method, salt & pepper, nothing else... just let it cook. I did not wrap it along the way either, it stalled out for about 6 hours this morning around 171 degrees. Otherwise, just let the magic happen!
Click to expand...

Equal parts salt and pepper is the only way to go. Brisket tends to dry out for me when I don't wrap it, but I don't have the best temperature control. Do you bring it all the way up to 205?


----------



## driver_7

kmw said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> @717driver Nice bark! 🤤
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I used Franklin's method, salt & pepper, nothing else... just let it cook. I did not wrap it along the way either, it stalled out for about 6 hours this morning around 171 degrees. Otherwise, just let the magic happen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equal parts salt and pepper is the only way to go. Brisket tends to dry out for me when I don't wrap it, but I don't have the best temperature control. Do you bring it all the way up to 205?
Click to expand...

I agree after doing the salt and pepper method that it's really tasty that way. I pulled it at 195.6, after probing it a couple of times, I felt that it was reaching that tender phase and I didn't want to overdo it. Overnight when the ambient temperature fell to the low 60's, it struggled with temps holding. The alarm went off for high of 265 and low of 235 a couple times, I was trying to hold 250. I had fun with it and I'm not intimidated to do it again, although I don't think I'm ready to drop USDA Prime $$$. :lol:


----------



## Rockinar

kmw said:


> *3-2-1 ribs*
> 
> 
> ​


Those are severely overcooked.


----------



## Dot3

I just discovered this topic and everything up here looks delicious. I'm not sure if it's been mentioned before, but a great cook book is Michael Symon's Playing with Fire. Looks like everyone up here has their technique dialed, but the book is full of great recipes, right down to rubs and sauces. When I've taken the time to make up a sauce out of the book, it has far and away blown past anything I've ever bought from a store. Five star book for information as well as entertainment.


----------



## rhanna

I bought a new masterbuilt gravity 560 from walmart last week for $150. I already have a weber propane grill but I wanted something I could smoke with. I noticed the prices usually start dropping around this time so I checked on brickseek.com everyday for about a week to see if home depot or walmart had dropped their prices yet. I drove over to a walmart about 20 miles from me that showed $179 but "limited quantity" and they were out of stock. The next morning I drove over to the local walmart that had them listed for 367 after I dropped my kid off at school.

They had one on display and one in the box so I asked the garden area worker what the current price was for the grill. He walked over to the box and said 497. That's the retail price so I asked if he could check the system to see if it was on clearance. The system showed 367 and I mentioned a walmart had them listed on brickseek for 179 but they don't price match between stores. I asked if he could do any better than 367 and he said he would sell me the display for 200. I asked if he would take 150 and he did. I added a 3 year warranty because it's based on the price. I pulled up with my car and the department manager said it wasn't going to fit and asked where I lived. He has a truck so he offered to drive it to my house over his lunch break.

I've cooked 12lbs of wings and seared some steaks on it already. I'd like to try a brisket and over the top chili next.


----------



## dfw_pilot

rhanna said:


> I bought a new masterbuilt gravity 560 from walmart last week for $150. I already have a weber propane grill but I wanted something I could smoke with. I noticed the prices usually start dropping around this time so I checked on brickseek.com everyday for about a week to see if home depot or walmart had dropped their prices yet. I drove over to a walmart about 20 miles from me that showed $179 but "limited quantity" and they were out of stock. The next morning I drove over to the local walmart that had them listed for 367 after I dropped my kid off at school.
> 
> They had one on display and one in the box so I asked the garden area worker what the current price was for the grill. He walked over to the box and said 497. That's the retail price so I asked if he could check the system to see if it was on clearance. The system showed 367 and I mentioned a walmart had them listed on brickseek for 179 but they don't price match between stores. I asked if he could do any better than 367 and he said he would sell me the display for 200. I asked if he would take 150 and he did. I added a 3 year warranty because it's based on the price. I pulled up with my car and the department manager said it wasn't going to fit and asked where I lived. He has a truck so he offered to drive it to my house over his lunch break.


Now that's how you do it! Suckers pay retial; nice work.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I bought a pork belly at Costco the other day cut it into thirds this morning, seasoned one kind of like ribs and will cook tonight just as pork belly.

The other two I smeared with salt sugar and pepper and will try to smoke as bacon Monday.


----------



## cnet24

Smoked a meatloaf this weekend. I have never really been a fan, but man this might be my new favorite food item I've cooked. Smoked with cherry wood and glazed every 45 minutes with a mixture of honey, local bbq sauce, siracha, and worcestershire.


----------



## Shindoman

Made Pastrami over the weekend. Soak in the brine for 6 days then in the Pitmaker for 9 1/2 hrs. Second time doing Pastrami. It was fantastic! 
Best Rueben Sandwich I've ever had!


----------



## DFWdude

Gotta know how to smoke in Texas!


----------



## Shindoman

It's not grilling or smoking but I made Detroit Style pizza tonight. The kids were home for dinner so it was a big hit. Quite different from normal pizza. Bread flour for the crust. I used Havarti as the traditional cheese used, Brick, is not available here. The small pizza had a nice crispy crust. The bigger one was not so crispy. Flavor was great. Second time I've made it, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## g-man

@Shindoman first time hearing about this. I had to Google a recipe. I found a good you tube video with the history behind it. I'm going to give it a try this week.






Is the round pieces hot dogs or a summer sausage?


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> @Shindoman first time hearing about this. I had to Google a recipe. I found a good you tube video with the history behind it. I'm going to give it a try this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the round pieces hot dogs or a summer sausage?


Pepperoni. I grew up in Detroit. Remember going to Ed's Pizza for this incredible square pizza in the early '70s. Food is love.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Holy [Censored]. I've never watched a full cooking show but I couldn't turn away. That looks awesome.


----------



## rob13psu

Shindoman said:


> It's not grilling or smoking but I made Detroit Style pizza tonight. The kids were home for dinner so it was a big hit. Quite different from normal pizza. Bread flour for the crust. I used Havarti as the traditional cheese used, Brick, is not available here. The small pizza had a nice crispy crust. The bigger one was not so crispy. Flavor was great. Second time I've made it, I'll keep working on it.


Yes!! I found the same recipe on serious eats a few years ago and it has become a staple. Can only eat it once every few months, but it is delicious. Can't find brick cheese here, so we substitute mozzarella.


----------



## g-man

I made this pizza for dinner today. Used a combo of the cooks illustrated recipe with the serious eat one. We all liked it. It is like eating cheesy bread.

Next time I think it needs more cheese. I did a 50/50 of monterey jack and mozzarella but it think my pan needs more to get more cheese in the edges. I would like to add onions to the cheese only side. Overall it is very easy to make. I could see doing the dough the night before, fridge and just adding the cheese the next day before baking.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> I made this pizza for dinner today. Used a combo of the cooks illustrated recipe with the serious eat one. We all liked it. It is like eating cheesy bread.
> 
> Next time I think it needs more cheese. I did a 50/50 of monterey jack and mozzarella but it think my pan needs more to get more cheese in the edges. I would like to add onions to the cheese only side. Overall it is very easy to make. I could see doing the dough the night before, fridge and just adding the cheese the next day before baking.


That looks amazing.


----------



## Shindoman

Nice work boys. Good Looking Pizzas. I went all in and ordered some steel pans today.


----------



## g-man

Attempt #2. I did a quick dough while listening to work meetings. 1.5hr first rise and 1 hr final rise in the pan. Increase the cheese qty. Used 8oz monterey jack + 4oz of sharp cheddar. I also used 430F instead of 460F. It turned out great.










Tomorrow I'm making a chili using a mole.


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> Attempt #2. I did a quick dough while listening to work meetings. 1.5hr first rise and 1 hr final rise in the pan. Increase the cheese qty. Used 8oz monterey jack + 4oz of sharp cheddar. I also used 430F instead of 460F. It turned out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm making a chili using a mole.


I'll take a slice of that!


----------



## Shindoman

Cast iron Strip Loin cooked with beef fat. Garlic mashed, button Cremini's, roasted asparagus, and creamed spinach.


----------



## dfw_pilot

You guys are killing it.


----------



## Shindoman

Side Ribs and Succotash


----------



## The Walri

My first brisket on my 14.5 WSM. Turned out pretty good, definitely learned a lot and will do a few things differently next time.


----------



## cnet24

Does anyone have a hot smoked salmon recipe? I think I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## Shindoman

cnet24 said:


> Does anyone have a hot smoked salmon recipe? I think I'll try it this weekend.


I like to do cedar planked Salmon on the Weber Kettle.


----------



## FATC1TY

The Walri said:


> My first brisket on my 14.5 WSM. Turned out pretty good, definitely learned a lot and will do a few things differently next time.


Looks solid for first try. Make sure you cut it against the grain. Based on pic of you followed thst cut you ate it with the grain. That along with a very nice long rest will go a long long way with brisket.

Brisket ain't done just because it hit a temp in the smoker. It's still got an hour or 3.


----------



## Shindoman

Shindoman said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a hot smoked salmon recipe? I think I'll try it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to do cedar planked Salmon on the Weber Kettle.
Click to expand...


----------



## FATC1TY

Local heritage hog shoulder over some pecan and hickory.


----------



## g-man

cnet24 said:


> Does anyone have a hot smoked salmon recipe? I think I'll try it this weekend.


A bit late. I smoked some today. Marinated for few hours in soy sauce, hoisin sauce, ginger, garlic, sesame oil and sriracha.

Smoke at 220F until 140-145F internal.


----------



## cnet24

@g-man sounds delicious!


----------



## Shindoman

Slow roasted pork shoulder. 6 hrs in the oven. The crackling was incredible!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Standby, I'm on the next flight to YVR.


----------



## Shindoman

Shrimp Scampi tonight


----------



## rob13psu

Shindoman said:


> Shrimp Scampi tonight


YUM. That looks great.


----------



## FATC1TY

A little beef rib action.


----------



## Shindoman

FATC1TY said:


> A little beef rib action.


Those look tasty.


----------



## MarkV

Say you were going to smoke 2 ~ 10 lb hams and an ~ 14 lb turkey at the same time.

How much extra time do you think that would take?

I'm thinking about smoking at ~ 300 degrees F.


----------



## FATC1TY

MarkV said:


> Say you were going to smoke 2 ~ 10 lb hams and an ~ 14 lb turkey at the same time.
> 
> How much extra time do you think that would take?
> 
> I'm thinking about smoking at ~ 300 degrees F.


It wouldn't take any extra time really..

If the hams are already cooked/cured then you just need to get them to 140 degrees or you'll dry them out.

The turkey will likely be around 20 min a pound at that temp, give or take. Depends on the birds fat, and how efficient your cooker is.


----------



## g-man

It won't matter if your smoker can keep the temp. I do think 300F is high for smoking either one.


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> It won't matter if your smoker can keep the temp. I do think 300F is high for smoking either one.


Agree with this. 300 is too hot for smoking. 225 to 250.
I roast my Turkey at 325.


----------



## MarkV

So 225-250, and the cook time shouldn't be to much longer.

Just trying to get my timing down.

Thanks.


----------



## Shindoman

6 to 8 hrs. Lots of variables. Put it on early. It can rest for a long time. After bird is cooked, let it rest for at least 1/2 hr. Wrap the bird in foil, then in an old beach towel and throw it in a Coleman cooler until you ready to eat.


----------



## FATC1TY

I wouldn't get the temp too low, turkey is really lean. 250 minimum, but 275 is probably a sweet spot for smoke and cooking time. 300 to finish and get a nice exterior.

You aren't trying to breakdown a tenderize tough cuts. You just want some flavor and to cook it.


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> I wouldn't get the temp too low, turkey is really lean. 250 minimum, but 275 is probably a sweet spot for smoke and cooking time. 300 to finish and get a nice exterior.
> 
> You aren't trying to breakdown a tenderize tough cuts. You just want some flavor and to cook it.


+1, I like to smoke poultry at a higher temp.


----------



## g-man

I smoked my spatchcock turkey at 225F. I do a 24hr brine to bring some salt and moisture into the bird. I use that temp to get a good smoked flavour otherwise the oven might be easier. At higher temps, the pellets don't smoke that much. It all depends on the taste you are after.


----------



## MarkV

Shindoman said:


> Put it on early. It can rest for a long time.


That's a good idea. I'm still pretty new to smoking. I think I'll do that next time and not be so stressed about trying to have a piece of meat done at a specific time.

Things turned out pretty well. Turkey took about 6 hours (@250). I didn't pay attention to the time on the hams. I just pulled them off at 140.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @MarkV!


----------



## Shindoman

Cider braised pork shoulder with Spatzle.


----------



## Backyardigans

Can never go wrong with a pair of Ribeye Steak for dinner before the holiday! (PK Grill)


----------



## FATC1TY

Trimming, and checking the marbling of my prime rib for Christmas Eve. Salted up to brine before cooking later, and to dry out some more.


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> Trimming, and checking the marbling of my prime rib for Christmas Eve. Salted up to brine before cooking later, and to dry out some more.


----------



## FATC1TY

Did a little A5 for New Year's Eve! Very rich, but very good


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Not really grilling or smoking but is outdoor cooking, who here has an outdoor flat top?
I got a 36" Blackstone for Christmas and need some ideas beyond smash burgers.


----------



## jimbeckel

Smoking a Boston butt on the recteq 590 on 180 all day. Hopefully it turns out


----------



## TroyScherer

This was my first use of my electric smoker I got as a Christmas gift. Turned out really well and everyone was impressed.

Smoked Corned Beef with Pastrami Rub


----------



## cnet24

BobLovesGrass said:


> Not really grilling or smoking but is outdoor cooking, who here has an outdoor flat top?
> I got a 36" Blackstone for Christmas and need some ideas beyond smash burgers.


I have one, the NexGrill version from Home Depot. It's awesome, very versatile cooker. Love cooking breakfast on it- eggs, bacon, and hashbrowns... all at once!


----------



## Shindoman

FATC1TY said:


> Trimming, and checking the marbling of my prime rib for Christmas Eve. Salted up to brine before cooking later, and to dry out some more.


Nice Work! Fantastic pc of meat.


----------



## Shindoman

I did a Rib Roast for Christmas Eve as well. Just a Costco AAA cut. Left open in the fridge with cheesecloth over it for 7 days. Then salted and no cheesecloth for 2 days. Reverse sear cook at 250, rest for 45 mins. Then 500 degrees for 15 mins. Nice flavor. Even cook throughout.


----------



## The_iHenry

Smoked a rack on my WSM for 6 hours. 3-2-1 method

Topped with some homemade apricot jam bbq sauce


----------



## StormTrooper86

Smoked bologna on the Kamado Joe.


----------



## The_iHenry

Got the WSM smoking!


----------



## The_iHenry

Results


----------



## Shizzlestix66

jimbeckel said:


> Smoking a Boston butt on the recteq 590 on 180 all day. Hopefully it turns out


How do you like the Rec Tec. I've been looking at the 590 and the 700. I've got a WSM now. It's a great cooker but I kinda want the faster start up of a pellet smoker.


----------



## jimbeckel

Shizzlestix66 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking a Boston butt on the recteq 590 on 180 all day. Hopefully it turns out
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Rec Tec. I've been looking at the 590 and the 700. I've got a WSM now. It's a great cooker but I kinda want the faster start up of a pellet smoker.
Click to expand...

I have the 590 and love it, I used to have a Weber genesis which is now my work grill. The 590 has plenty of room for cooking and the smoke flavor is excellent at 180-200 degrees. I don't regret my purchase


----------



## Deke

First smoke with a treager, ranch wings and 3-2-1 baby back ribs. Usually do ribs 6 hours in the smoker at 225 but wife wanted "fall off the bone". She was not dissapointed. To soft for me though. Taste was good though. Treager made it real easy


----------



## Deke

cnet24 said:


> Does anyone have a hot smoked salmon recipe? I think I'll try it this weekend.


Really depends what you mean by hot smoke. We do all of our salmon the same way. Two hours on the smoker at 200. Pull it out and stuff a cube or two of butter in it. Brown sugar, onion powder, garlic..... whatever you like, or guests like. And then toss it on the bbq and let it cook. Gives it the smoked salmon flavor without drying it out. We eat salmon once a week and it is always done this way if it's not fried up for fish and chips.


----------



## The_iHenry

WSM baby backs:


----------



## rob13psu

Today I made Pasta Alla Gricia.


----------



## Bmossin

@The_iHenry what temp and how long are you doing your ribs on the WSM? I did a 3-2-1 but I think I got too hot...around 275-300 at one point. They were falling off the bone...but a little drier than I would have liked.


----------



## The_iHenry

@Bmossin I try to keep it between 225-250. This last time I couldn't keep the temp down (250-275)so I had to cut back the 3-2-1 to more of a 2-2-1. They came out good but the bones weren't falling off like other times. I guess low n slow really is the way to go.


----------



## Shindoman

@The_iHenry and @Bmossin When you guys are saying 3-2-1 for the ribs, are you 3hrs smoke, 2 hrs wrapped, then 1 hr for sauce? I have a Pitmaker upright that I run at 225 and do 3-1 1/2-1/2 for large side ribs. Any longer they are falling apart instead of pulling apart.


----------



## Ware

+1, the "3-2-1 method" has always seemed too long for me.


----------



## Bmossin

@Shindoman &@Ware I got the Smokey Mountain for Christmas and had never done ribs before...like you both mention...I think that 3-2-1 method is too long for me as well.


----------



## Shindoman

Mmmm, I'm craving me some ribs!


----------



## Bmossin

Shindoman said:


> Mmmm, I'm craving me some ribs!


I actually did some again tonight. I worked from home today and was able
To keep a close eye on the heat. I needed up
Doing about a 3-1-1 and never went above 265 and they were much better.


----------



## Backyardigans

Bmossin said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I'm craving me some ribs!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did some again tonight. I worked from home today and was able
> To keep a close eye on the heat. I needed up
> Doing about a 3-1-1 and never went above 265 and they were much better.
Click to expand...

3-2-1 method is golden! Can't ever mess up and always come out tender!


----------



## The_iHenry

@Shindoman yes that's what I meant. @wardconnor it does take quite some time but I enjoy it, I like the challenge.


----------



## The_iHenry

@Backyardigans are those beef ribs?


----------



## Backyardigans

@The_iHenry Yes! Last picture!! First time trying out the butcher paper from Aaron franklins method.


----------



## The_iHenry

@Backyardigans I've never tried making beef ribs.

So what's the verdict between foil vs butcher paper?


----------



## Backyardigans

@The_iHenry

https://bbqonmain.com/when-to-wrap-brisket/


----------



## FATC1TY

Stop wrapping your ribs and you'll be much much happier. Most of these here looked over cooked and falling apart in foil.

I don't wrap my ribs, especially my beef ribs.


----------



## Wiley

I'm with at @FATC1TY. I want my ribs tender but I also don't want the meat falling off the bone as soon as I lift it off the plate. It's a fine line.


----------



## Backyardigans

Wiley said:


> I'm with at @FATC1TY. I want my ribs tender but I also don't want the meat falling off the bone as soon as I lift it off the plate. It's a fine line.


@FATC1TY 
I agree.. I have a relatively small smoker. (PK Grill) that can also be utilize as a smoker. Squeezing two-three racks is a challenge and with meat within inches of indirect heat/fire and as close to the closing lid is hard to maintain a temperature without burning the outside. Looks like your using a Kamado grill? How you like the ceramic and the design? I had an offset smoker before, but took a lot of wood to get it fired up.


----------



## FATC1TY

Backyardigans said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with at @FATC1TY. I want my ribs tender but I also don't want the meat falling off the bone as soon as I lift it off the plate. It's a fine line.
> 
> 
> 
> @FATC1TY
> I agree.. I have a relatively small smoker. (PK Grill) that can also be utilize as a smoker. Squeezing two-three racks is a challenge and with meat within inches of indirect heat/fire and as close to the closing lid is hard to maintain a temperature without burning the outside. Looks like your using a Kamado grill? How you like the ceramic and the design? I had an offset smoker before, but took a lot of wood to get it fired up.
Click to expand...

I have BGEs and enjoy them. Jack of all trades and probably a master of none. Honestly they do a great job just have to alter it to your cooking methods, hence why people aren't completely beholden to this 3-2-1 rule. If you must, ive found it more like 2/3-30min-45min. Foil is worthwhile to speed up a cook but one needs to expect you'll give up something. You'll lose moisture as you steam your food and then remove it to cool. you'll lose bark. You'll gain a fast and more tender cook, but it won't render just right.

Temp and time are not mutually connected always for BBQ. Plenty of different ways, and I'd dare say h people end up going TOO low sometimes and extend cooks way too long.

I love a sticker burner offset. Set up right with hood wood and it's the best. 215 degree pit for that doesn't translate to someone trying to hold 200 on a Weber smokey mtn, egg or anything like that. They aren't all directly interchangeable when people decide to follow a recipe for bbq.

Recipes for bbq are more or less a loose reference, experience is needed, a frame of reference for your cooking choice, and even down the the quality of your meats.


----------



## The_iHenry

Threw some NY strips on the grill

First time grilling steaks on the kettle. Seared them for about 2 minutes each side over direct heat then indirect the rest of the way. I added some cherry chunks for a little smoke flavor.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Backyardigans said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with at @FATC1TY. I want my ribs tender but I also don't want the meat falling off the bone as soon as I lift it off the plate. It's a fine line.
> 
> 
> 
> @FATC1TY
> I agree.. I have a relatively small smoker. (PK Grill) that can also be utilize as a smoker. Squeezing two-three racks is a challenge and with meat within inches of indirect heat/fire and as close to the closing lid is hard to maintain a temperature without burning the outside. Looks like your using a Kamado grill? How you like the ceramic and the design? I had an offset smoker before, but took a lot of wood to get it fired up.
Click to expand...

I have a Primo which is an oval shaped ceramic Kamado style.
Kamados can bake, smoke, grill, pizza oven, but are slower to warm up, maybe a little more learning curve than other options but I have no regrets.
One of the big reasons I went this route is here near Green Bay winter grilling is tough. Propane lacks bottle pressure to run right, tin box charcoal consumed a lot of fuel.


----------



## Ware

The_iHenry said:


> Threw some NY strips on the grill
> 
> First time grilling steaks on the kettle. Seared them for about 2 minutes each side over direct heat then indirect the rest of the way. I added some cherry chunks for a little smoke flavor.


Those look amazing!


----------



## The_iHenry

Ware said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw some NY strips on the grill
> 
> First time grilling steaks on the kettle. Seared them for about 2 minutes each side over direct heat then indirect the rest of the way. I added some cherry chunks for a little smoke flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look amazing!
Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup: 
They were :bandit: 
I'm thinking of buying the grill grate just to get those nice sear marks. #meatstripes?


----------



## Ware

@The_iHenry I'm a big fan of GrillGrates.


----------



## The_iHenry

Ware said:


> @The_iHenry I'm a big fan of GrillGrates.


idk why I am so reluctant to buy one?


----------



## FATC1TY

The_iHenry said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @The_iHenry I'm a big fan of GrillGrates.
> 
> 
> 
> idk why I am so reluctant to buy one?
Click to expand...

Because you can do the same thing with a good fire, and properly prepped cut of protein? I'm with you... no need for sear marks for me. I like a full blown sear myself, thus not picky about some cross hatch marks.


----------



## The_iHenry

Got the kettle going:

Sirloin chops:


----------



## The_iHenry

FATC1TY said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @The_iHenry I'm a big fan of GrillGrates.
> 
> 
> 
> idk why I am so reluctant to buy one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you can do the same thing with a good fire, and properly prepped cut of protein? I'm with you... no need for sear marks for me. I like a full blown sear myself, thus not picky about some cross hatch marks.
Click to expand...

Presentation is important too, but I think I'm gonna hold off on it.


----------



## Ware

The grillgrate marks are nice, but the uniform heat distribution and the fact that they pretty much eliminate flare ups, even with very fatty meats like burgers, sold me. They also amplify heat really well for direct grilling on a pellet rig.


----------



## FATC1TY

The_iHenry said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk why I am so reluctant to buy one?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can do the same thing with a good fire, and properly prepped cut of protein? I'm with you... no need for sear marks for me. I like a full blown sear myself, thus not picky about some cross hatch marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presentation is important too, but I think I'm gonna hold off on it.
Click to expand...

Sure, but if you get a hard dark sear regardless, it's presentation is even better than some lines.

Points for it are grease management in some cases, and like others said, pellet grills aren't exactly known as high heat searing machines like you would get with say, a charcoal direct cook.

They might even work for people who like to marinate things and cook "wet" foods.


----------



## PhxHeat

I'm a pulled pork fan. I decided a few years back that I "needed" a larger smoker ...so I built this one. Haha, it's a "bit" TOO big but smokes up some good meat. I set it up with a propane heat source and use wood chunks on the steel plate to generate my smoke. I typically cook with a "water" pan of various liquids that collects drippings. The "jus" is a great alternative for those who aren't fans of sauce ... or those who want an extra hit of flavor on their meat.


----------



## cnet24

@PhxHeat wow! Impressive!


----------



## PhxHeat

@cnet24 thanks.


----------



## cnet24

What grill brush is everyone using? I need to replace mine and I have always used a cheap wire brush, but I've seen many horror stories lately.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I forget the name but I am using a wood paddle. Bought it late season clearance otherwise they are priced a bit high.


----------



## deboy922

Wooden paint stir stick


----------



## BobLovesGrass

https://www.thegreatscrape.com/
This might be the brand I have. If you have some hardwood scraps and a belt sander or the like to narrow an edge you could easily make one at home.
Is just grabbed the one I have as an end of season clearance.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> What grill brush is everyone using? I need to replace mine and I have always used a cheap wire brush, but I've seen many horror stories lately.


I use one of the wood scrapers from Amazon.

I also have one of these bristle-free stainless coil brushes . It's a pretty safe design.


----------



## FATC1TY

Local heritage pork shoulder, smoked with some green hickory I split and cut.

Put it in overnight and let it go really low and slow without bother it, or tending to it.


----------



## cnet24

First time doing an Easter Ham on the smoker. Happy Easter TLF!


----------



## PGrenauer

cnet24 said:


> First time doing an Easter Ham on the smoker. Happy Easter TLF!


That looks Awesome...!!!


----------



## BobLovesGrass

No pics but I did family pancakes on the blackstone griddle after the egg hunt. Nice to knock out a whole batch in one shot.


----------



## Shindoman

cnet24 said:


> First time doing an Easter Ham on the smoker. Happy Easter TLF!


Oh my!


----------



## zinger565

Something a bit different for Easter: pork belly bites! On the left is a jerk rub/sauce and on the right is a more "traditional" BBQ rub and sauce.


----------



## Shindoman

Smoked Brisket Burgers. Fresh Double ground Brisket. Smoke at 225 for 45 mins. Then on the griddle to sear. 
Bacon Coffee Jam and Jalapeño Havarti Cheese. Jalapeño Cucumber Pickles. Brisket Pit Beans on the side.


----------



## Shindoman

Prime Grade Striploins. All steaks pale in comparison to a Prime Steak.


----------



## The_Beast

Since I'm a nerd, I make a custom controller for my Akorn grill/smoker. It uses arduino and I had custom circuit boards made along with a 3d printed case. I think it's pretty neat!








Here's a video of some of the older models and the newest one!
[media]https://youtu.be/VGBpy4jWBfI[/media]


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I am helping some Girlscouts express their appreciation for local police and fire by cooking the main dish.
Girls are gathering in a few hours to prepare coleslaw, pasta salad, package some treats, and make some cards before packaging up meals to be delivered this afternoon.
27lbs of pork butt on a Primo XL.


----------



## Shindoman

My Lovely Daughter and I share the same Bday. Tomahawk Steaks reverse seared. 30 mins at 250 in the Pitmaker. Then seared over Lump on the Kettle. 
Delicious


----------



## tashi

seems like Tomahawks are popular right now! Just smoked my first one on a Vision Grill Kamado at 225 and seared on a cast iron.


----------



## AndyS

About 20 pounds of pork butt for me. Turned out to be a learning experience. I pulled one as usual, but just chunked the other with a knife simply because I was tired of going through the pulling process at that point. On reheating I noticed that the chunked version retained more moisture than the pulled version.


----------



## Shindoman

No grilling as I did it in the oven. Dry Aged AAA Prime Rib Roast. 
Did a reverse sear and served with Garlic Mash, Carrots with Chives, and Yorkshire Puddings. Reverse sear is the only way to cook a big Rib Roast.


----------



## cldrunner

Decided to get into the smoking game. 24X24 Insulated firebox with a 24X48 cooking chamber. Had it built locally in the DFW area.


----------



## Bmossin

cldrunner said:


> Decided to get into the smoking game. 24X24 Insulated firebox with a 24X48 cooking chamber. Had it built locally in the DFW area.


You're not messing around


----------



## Trent161

@cldrunner What a beast! Let us know how she cooks.


----------



## pennstater2005

9# Boston butt. Doing it on the kettle. I gave away the Weber smoker to my neighbor. Got tired of cleaning out the grease catching bowl. And one less thing to store!!


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Did a 8lbs. pork shoulder today. Normally I start them 9-10pm the night before and run at 225ish.
Today I started 9am and ran 300-320f and am pretty happy, the fat rendered better. Definitely going to try a quick cook like this again.

Cook was on a Primo XL, like a green egg but oval shaped and more of it made in America.


----------



## pennstater2005

BobLovesGrass said:


> Did a 8lbs. pork shoulder today. Normally I start them 9-10pm the night before and run at 225ish.
> Today I started 9am and ran 300-320f and am pretty happy, the fat rendered better. Definitely going to try a quick cook like this again.
> 
> Cook was on a Primo XL, like a green egg but oval shaped and more of it made in America.


Mine ran around 275-300. Had to finish mine in the oven though. I gave up at 9 pm and just wanted to be in the house


----------



## cldrunner

Decided to start early this morning. 14 pound brisket that was trimmed to 10 lbs. Rack of beef ribs and 3 racks of pork ribs.

Cooking at 250F-260F. Did a staggered start to have everything done at the same time this afternoon.


----------



## daniel3507

My little electric wood chip smoker crapped out on me. Fingers crossed for a pit boss for fathers day!


----------



## cldrunner

32 Jalapeno Poppers. Took about 1.5 hours at 300F.


----------



## cldrunner

Early morning fire and bermuda


Two pork butts and prime brisket


Brisket geting wrapped


Finished pork butt(just pulled bone)


Used a mix of hickory and oak for 8 hours then transitioned in the last two hours to mesquite for two whole chickens. Total 10 hour cook at 225-250F. Pork butts took 8 hours (3 hr wrapped) and brisket was on 10 hours(3 hours wrapped in butcher paper). Really enjoying the new smoker!!


----------



## Shindoman

cldrunner said:


> Early morning fire and bermuda
> 
> 
> Two pork butts and prime brisket
> 
> 
> Brisket geting wrapped
> 
> 
> Finished pork butt(just pulled bone)
> 
> 
> Used a mix of hickory and oak for 8 hours then transitioned in the last two hours to mesquite for two whole chickens. Total 10 hour cook at 225-250F. Pork butts took 8 hours (3 hr wrapped) and brisket was on 10 hours(3 hours wrapped in butcher paper). Really enjoying the new smoker!!


Nice work! Looks delicious


----------



## Shindoman

Simple dinner but very tasty. Spatchcock Chicken in the Pitmaker. I use Lump, no water, and crank it up to 375. Wonderful flavor, just a subtle smoke flavor. 
Fresh local new potatoes with butter, sour cream, and fresh dill. Fresh local green beans.


----------



## cldrunner

@Shindoman What a great dinner. Nothing better than local garden veggies. Was that about a two hour cook? How did you end up with a Pitmaker in Canada? I think that is a Houston Texas company. I am really enjoying my smoker. I am getting some really great results from my first few cooks. At this point just following Aaron Franklin book. It is amazing what that single book has done for the Texas BBQ scene. Even though I had eaten Texas bbq for years this is my first smoker and I am absolutely thrilled with the results.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N6PFBDW/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0


----------



## Shindoman

@cldrunner Chicken takes about an hr. At that temp. 
I bought the Pitmaker after years of using a Weber Smoky Mountain. When it gets colder here in the winter, having an insulated smoker is great. The freight charge was pretty steep though. Hoping to finally get my outdoor kitchen finished soon. Looking to add a Charcoal Grill and wood fired Pizza oven to go with the Pitmaker. Looking at this Charcoal Grill.
https://lonestargrillz.com/collections/grills/products/24-x-48-adjustable-charcoal-grill


----------



## cldrunner

@Shindoman I grew up on Santa Maria style bbq. I have been starting to look for a nice charcoal/wood grill. Thank you for sharing the LSG option. I really like the functionality of the movable charcoal grates. This would be an excellent grill. It looks great! I have seen some recent videos from Chuds bbq but his boxes are not as nice and do not have movable grates like a typical Santa Maria style pit.

https://www.chudsbbq.com/chudpits/minichudpro
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsLTjOX249AJsrl9iJh4CSw


----------



## SCGrassMan

I have costco's red egg, which is basically a Louisiana grills "big green egg".

I have a hard time cooking anything on it because I dont really know how to dial the temperature in all that well. Can anybody give me some basic lessons?

The guy at the big green egg store, while not a BGE, gave me the advice that for smoking, light the coals in one spot and put the heat deflector in, and for grilling, light it in 3 spots, and no deflector, and open up the top and bottom vents.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Thermoworks has their thermapen mk4 on closeout for $69. Not a bad price.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

@Shizzlestix66 I don't know how we got by without one, yes a lot of money but worth it.

@SCGrassMan 
Experience is the biggest educator, remember it needs air in and smoke out, don't do like my wife did and turn off the air once it was up to temp.
Don't try to smoke poultry, grill it atleast till more experienced, seen folks get discouaged by wrecking chicken with too much smoke, family shuts down and doesn't want you to try again.

What specifically is giving you trouble?


----------



## SCGrassMan

BobLovesGrass said:


> @Shizzlestix66 I don't know how we got by without one, yes a lot of money but worth it.
> 
> @SCGrassMan
> Experience is the biggest educator, remember it needs air in and smoke out, don't do like my wife did and turn off the air once it was up to temp.
> Don't try to smoke poultry, grill it atleast till more experienced, seen folks get discouaged by wrecking chicken with too much smoke, family shuts down and doesn't want you to try again.
> 
> What specifically is giving you trouble?


Temperature control. Sometimes its 150F, and sometimes its 850F. I don't really have a good idea how much charcoal to use (I get the fancy brand actual pieces of charcoal vs lump charcoal) or how long to let it warm up, or what to do with the top and bottom air vents. Then sometimes the coals last the whole time, other times they burn up real quick.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

In a kamado style grill you should use lump.
With the wild temp swings can I guess you mess with both vents to try and adjust rather than one at a time? I think we all do that at first, try making adjustments to just one at a time and give it 15minutes before messing with the other.

On my Primo the bottom vent is 2-2.5" tall and to maintain a smoking temp of 225f it might be open 1/4" and the top vent not open much, less than jalf way on the daisy wheel openings.

Looking at pics online the Louisiana Grills Kamado seems similar with a horizontal sheet metal slide and a top that can be opened with daisy wheel or as a flap to the side.

On how much to fill, you should put in lots of lump, it isn't wasted because you can shut the vents and put iut the fire allowing you to burn the leftovers next time.

I try to warm the grill for smoking a good hour, maybe less for grilling since the fire is more intense.
For smoking you don't want to put meat on till the "smoke" is clear, if there is visible smoke it can be a little bitter.


----------



## SCGrassMan

BobLovesGrass said:


> In a kamado style grill you should use lump.
> With the wild temp swings can I guess you mess with both vents to try and adjust rather than one at a time? I think we all do that at first, try making adjustments to just one at a time and give it 15minutes before messing with the other.
> 
> On my Primo the bottom vent is 2-2.5" tall and to maintain a smoking temp of 225f it might be open 1/4" and the top vent not open much, less than jalf way on the daisy wheel openings.
> 
> Looking at pics online the Louisiana Grills Kamado seems similar with a horizontal sheet metal slide and a top that can be opened with daisy wheel or as a flap to the side.
> 
> On how much to fill, you should put in lots of lump, it isn't wasted because you can shut the vents and put iut the fire allowing you to burn the leftovers next time.
> 
> I try to warm the grill for smoking a good hour, maybe less for grilling since the fire is more intense.
> For smoking you don't want to put meat on till the "smoke" is clear, if there is visible smoke it can be a little bitter.


OK I got you. And by "lump" you mean Kingsford or similar, and not the pieces of charcoal, right? The green egg guy had me get their brand or whatever.

And yes, sheet metal at the bottom, and daisy wheel at the top. At the bottom, its two sheet metal slides, one is perforated and one isn't.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Uniform charcoal bricks include a lot of crap that isn't charcoal. "Lump" charcoal is identifiable random bits of partially burned wood like the BGE branded stuff.

The vast majority of folks prefer lump in a kamado and I think all the manufacurers of kamados suggest lump.


----------



## SCGrassMan

BobLovesGrass said:


> Uniform charcoal bricks include a lot of crap that isn't charcoal. "Lump" charcoal is identifiable random bits of partially burned wood like the BGE branded stuff.
> 
> The vast majority of folks prefer lump in a kamado and I think all the manufacurers of kamados suggest lump.


Ok, that's what I'm using. It's the burned pieces of wood not the uniform little bricks


----------



## Shindoman

CAB Bone in rib eye cooked over lump, baked potato, Carrots with Chives.


----------



## Ware

I was missing my old Kamado Joe.


----------



## Uk0724

Ware said:


> I was missing my old Kamado Joe.


Might have missed a thread or post but I see you went with a John Deere. Nice! I like those tires!


----------



## Ware

Uk0724 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was missing my old Kamado Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have missed a thread or post but I see you went with a John Deere. Nice! I like those tires!
Click to expand...

Life has been busy and I guess I forgot to post about it. :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24

Went to make fried rice last night but had rust on my griddle for the first time. Spent today stripping and reseasoning.


----------



## Ware

I put a rack of baby backs on the Kamado Joe - a little primer for tomorrow…


----------



## AllisonN

cnet24 said:


> Went to make fried rice last night but had rust on my griddle for the first time. Spent today stripping and reseasoning.


Always a great time to season a griddle over some drinks


----------



## AllisonN

Ware said:


> I put a rack of baby backs on the Kamado Joe - a little primer for tomorrow…




Enjoy them myself.


----------



## Ware

AllisonN said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a rack of baby backs on the Kamado Joe - a little primer for tomorrow…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy them myself.
Click to expand...

It's brand new. I had an original Big Joe back in ~2012 and got to missing it. They've made a lot of nice improvements since then. :thumbup:


----------



## AllisonN

Ware said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a rack of baby backs on the Kamado Joe - a little primer for tomorrow…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy them myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's brand new. I had an original Big Joe back in ~2012 and got to missing it. They've made a lot of nice improvements since then. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes they have. I upgraded to the 3 for the slo roller but think the best part is using the fireboard controller and fan so I can cook when doing other things. Although I'm still a big fan of my stick burner as nothing like tending to a fire all day with some drinks.


----------



## Ware

@AllisonN I owned a Jambo Backyard at one time, but it was at a point in my life where I didn't really have the time or patience to tend fires. I do miss having a stick burner sometimes. I've threatened to buy something like a Yoder Loaded Wichita for fun cooks.

The ribs turned out okay. It is an adjustment from cooking on the Yoder YS640. I've gotten used to the forced air flow on the pellet rig, so the draft on the Kamado Joe feels like it's standing still to me.

Finished things off with some homemade strawberry ice cream. :thumbup:


----------



## AllisonN

Ware said:


> @AllisonN I owned a Jambo Backyard at one time, but it was at a point in my life where I didn't really have the time or patience to tend fires. I do miss having a stick burner sometimes. I've threatened to buy something like a Yoder Loaded Wichita for fun cooks.
> 
> The ribs turned out okay. It is an adjustment from cooking on the Yoder YS640. I've gotten used to the forced air flow on the pellet rig, so the draft on the Kamado Joe feels like it's standing still to me.
> 
> Finished things off with some homemade strawberry ice cream. :thumbup:


The ribs and the ice cream do look great to me. I do totally agree on the draft. I tend to smoke or cook myself a little hotter than I ever would on the stick burner. I do enjoy the joe junior as it's easy. Also find myself grilling on both of them more than trying to do low and slow. Low and slow cooks I tend to just run them on the stick burner, as I, to this day can't replicate it on the big joe.


----------



## Ware

I ran a couple pork butts overnight on the KJ…


----------



## g-man

You don't have Yoder anymore?


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> You don't have Yoder anymore?


I still have it.


----------



## Ware

Leftover pulled pork on some french fries (air fried) with white queso and bbq sauce.


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> Leftover pulled pork on some french fries (air fried) with white queso and bbq sauce.


Looking good!

We use our leftovers on baked potatoes sometimes, load them up and it's good stuff!!

Same for a bed of nachos as well.


----------



## cldrunner

Ware said:


> Leftover pulled pork on some french fries (air fried) with white queso and bbq sauce.


Great idea! Looks very good!


----------



## Ware

Did some pizzas on the Big Joe DōJoe. They turned out pretty good.


----------



## The_iHenry

Ware said:


> Did some pizzas on the Big Joe DōJoe. They turned out pretty good.


They look pretty good


----------



## White94RX

We bought one of the Gozney Roccbox pizza ovens and absolutely love it. I wanted an Ooni, but the 6-8 week lead time turned me away. I had my Roccbox in 2 days from Amazon.


----------



## Ware

Sous vide beef tenderloin filets. Seared on the Napoleon gas grill.


----------



## SWB

Back in February I discovered I had Mantle Cell Lymphoma. I am now in remission with my last chemo treatment yesterday. It's been quite a ride so yesterday my wife & I stopped for a celebratory beer on the way home. The beer was great but little did I realize that there was a surprise waiting for me at the house.
It was a good day.


----------



## Ware

SWB said:


> Back in February I discovered I had Mantle Cell Lymphoma. I am now in remission with my last chemo treatment yesterday. It's been quite a ride so yesterday my wife & I stopped for a celebratory beer on the way home. The beer was great but little did I realize that there was a surprise waiting for me at the house.
> It was a good day.


That's the coolest thing I've seen all day! Congratulations on all fronts!


----------



## FATC1TY

SWB said:


> Back in February I discovered I had Mantle Cell Lymphoma. I am now in remission with my last chemo treatment yesterday. It's been quite a ride so yesterday my wife & I stopped for a celebratory beer on the way home. The beer was great but little did I realize that there was a surprise waiting for me at the house.
> It was a good day.


Enjoy it!! Way to go! You'll have a blast entertaining with that setup.


----------



## ksturfguy

SWB said:


> Back in February I discovered I had Mantle Cell Lymphoma. I am now in remission with my last chemo treatment yesterday. It's been quite a ride so yesterday my wife & I stopped for a celebratory beer on the way home. The beer was great but little did I realize that there was a surprise waiting for me at the house.
> It was a good day.


Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## SWB

Thanks for the comments! Excited that the chemo is now behind me and I look forward to cooking on this XL Egg. This is actually our 3rd egg over a 25 year period. You can never have too much real estate on one!


----------



## PNW_George

My wife has retired and went back to complete an AA degree from Highline College and was accepted at the University of Washington last week. As a WSU Cougar Alumni this hurts even if I am proud of her and hosted a little neighborhood celebration Saturday.

I assembled and seasoned my new MAK SS 2-Star Friday and had my first cook Saturday. I kept it simple with a Spatchcock Chicken on the MAK at 370, threw some corn on the cob in and grilled some nice thick Prime Tenderloins over the infrared burner on my propane LYNX.

Because the tenderloins were so thick I might have been better off using the MAK for a reverse sear and finishing on the LYNX infrared. The MAK can get hot enough to sear but won't ever get as hot as infrared and you need to wait for it and remove the flame zone covers and get up to searing temp. They still turned out great and while the spatchcock chicken took longer than I expected, it turned out tender and moist with fantastic, crispy skin the quests raved about. I didn't expect much smoke at that temperature but the chicken did take on a nice subtle smoky flavor.


----------



## SGrabs33

Burgers today but more importantly I got a new grill island for my Big Green Egg!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Burgers today but more importantly I got a new grill island for my Big Green Egg!


Nice!


----------



## cldrunner

Ended up doing two briskets(far right), two pork butts(in tin pans), two turkey breast(top right), a small turkey(middle), a few chicken breast, and 8 tiny potatoes. Decided to cook a little lower at about 250F. Ended up feeding about 25 people.

Briskets were prime from Costco and were 19 and 20 pounds. Ended up being 14-15 pounds after being trimmed. Briskets ended up taking about 10 hours with the lower temp.


The small end point of the brisket on the top rack I ended up smoking for about 4 hours and then chopping up for brisket beans.


----------



## pennstater2005

Smoking this bad boy tomorrow!! Gonna need to get an early start


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Ware said:


> Did some pizzas on the Big Joe DōJoe. They turned out pretty good.


Do you make your own dough? If so care sharing the recipe?


----------



## Ware

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some pizzas on the Big Joe DōJoe. They turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make your own dough? If so care sharing the recipe?
Click to expand...

Yes - I use the ATBBQ recipe shown at the beginning of this video:


----------



## cavince79

Picked up a Chargriller 980 last weekend. It's a gravity feed charcoal smoker with a 16lb hopper. 
Did the initial burn and a couple rounds of seasoning between storms this week. I smoked some sirloin and picanha for dinner, as well as some Spam, because why not?
8lb butt on there now for an overnight cook.
So far she holds temp like a champ.


----------



## Ware

I smoked a couple tri tip roasts on the Yoder YS640 yesterday.

I honestly don't know if I'll ever do another brisket again. These things are just too easy.


Virtually no trimming, just season them and throw them on the smoker. 
At 2-3 pounds each, you can easily smoke them in an afternoon. 
The texture and taste is so close to brisket that most people would never know the difference.


----------



## rob13psu

Second brisket on the Camp Chef. Parents came up to see the grandkids, so I honored them with beef.


----------



## cldrunner

Ware said:


> I smoked a couple tri tip roasts on the Yoder YS640 yesterday.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I'll ever do another brisket again. These things are just too easy.
> 
> 
> Virtually no trimming, just season them and throw them on the smoker.
> At 2-3 pounds each, you can easily smoke them in an afternoon.
> The texture and taste is so close to brisket that most people would never know the difference.


@Ware Grew up on Santa Maria style Tri-Tip and BBQ.

https://www.santamariaelks.org/santa-maria-style-barbecue
https://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/santa-maria-style-bbq/

When you have a chance try the Pinquito Beans, Garlic Bread, and salsa to go with the Tri-Tip.

https://susieqbrand.com/santa-maria-seasonings/santa-maria-seasoning/
https://susieqbrand.com/santa-maria-beans/

By the way, you got a good price. Costco in DFW area was $12.99 this week.


----------



## cldrunner

@rob13psu That Brisket looks great.


----------



## FATC1TY




----------



## jimbeckel

Pork Butt on the Recteq 590


----------



## g-man

I did a 7lb pork butt on the rectec too. I started it last night at 10pm. It was done at 8am. It was earlier than what I wanted.

How do you manage to keep the grill so clean?


----------



## Ware

I have a couple tri-tips on the Kamado Joe.


----------



## tdcarl

Did some beef plate ribs for the first time today. Pretty happy with how they turned out. 





Next up is a tri tip. Planning on reverse searing it.


----------



## quadmasta

Costco has Kamado Joe XL lump on sale online only. 4 20 pound bags for $80 with free shipping


----------



## cnet24

Let's see the Christmas cooks. My best prime rib to date, cooked until 120 on the Weber Smokey Mountain then seared with a torch. Nice smoke ring too!


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Let's see the Christmas cooks. My best prime rib to date, cooked until 120 on the Weber Smokey Mountain then seared with a torch. Nice smoke ring too!


Nice job! That looks amazing! I've never heard of the torch method, but I like it.


----------



## PNW_George

Here is our Christmas Turkey, smoked on the MAK Pellet Grill. Notice the two photo bombers.

On Christmas Eve I cooked a 5 1/2 pound Prime Rib in our Sous Vide. A little under 6 3/4 hours at 132 degrees then in the oven at 425 for 15 minutes. Smoked would have probably been better but wow, perfect medium rare and little chance of overcooking such an expensive cut of beef.


----------



## FATC1TY

Did our annual Christmas Eve prime rib. I mix it up usually between a wagyu roast or I get a prime grade primal and cut my own. Cut my own this year from a primal, bonus for fresh cut steaks to add!

Salted and dried in the fridge for a few days, rubbed with fresh herbs, and spices along bullion for glue.

I've done it so many times I don't even pay attention to time, but didn't take more than 2-2.5 hours. Great salty and savory crust this way, and an extremely fork tender finish inside.

Wife makes sides that outshine the beef, and we wash it down with a good red.


----------



## kalcormier




----------



## kalcormier




----------



## testwerke

First time ever doing ribs. Did them on gas grill and were very tasty. My wood chip smoke packets didn't do much, but that's ok!

Did 3-2-0.5, probably overdone. But like my endeavors with espresso, taste is subjective.


----------



## raymond

What spatula do y'all use / recommend for grilling? I have a BGE and find most spatulas to be too long or not flexible enough

Y'all know, when using just the grate and no eggseperator the whole cooking surface sites down, so the angle is less forgiving


----------



## Ware

raymond said:


> What spatula do y'all use / recommend for grilling? I have a BGE and find most spatulas to be too long or not flexible enough
> 
> Y'all know, when using just the grate and no eggseperator the whole cooking surface sites down, so the angle is less forgiving


I've never been a fan of the oversized grilling turners for some of the reasons you mentioned, so I just use these normal size OXO stainless steel ones.


----------



## violar

Smoked a rolled beef brisket yesterday! Was very happy with the results! 
3 hours at 100c and then covered with Dr Pepper and wrapped up for a further 2 hours. Glazed with BBQ sauce then put back on the BBQ for 15 minutes to set, wrapped and let rest for 20 and served with fries. Delicious!


----------



## Trent161

violar said:


> Smoked a rolled beef brisket yesterday! Was very happy with the results! 3 hours at 100c and then covered with Dr Pepper and wrapped up for a further 2 hours. Glazed with BBQ sauce then put back on the BBQ for 15 minutes to set, wrapped and let rest for 20 and served with fries. Delicious!


I am going to have to give this a try. I assumed you rolled a brisket flat for this?


----------



## testwerke

5lb Pork shoulder on a gas grill


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Did some chicken yesterday.

A week earlier we had family over so I made cheese steak.



Did 18lbs of pork shoulder for work recently too but didn't take pics.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ribeye. Medium rare using my new Thermopop thermometer.


----------



## FATC1TY

raymond said:


> What spatula do y'all use / recommend for grilling? I have a BGE and find most spatulas to be too long or not flexible enough
> 
> Y'all know, when using just the grate and no eggseperator the whole cooking surface sites down, so the angle is less forgiving


Lamson sharp stuff is top tier USA made. I have an old school really long tuner that I'd never part with.


----------



## kalcormier

Did a rack of Baby Backs last night.


----------



## Herring

I'm excited to start cooking a lot of food fast on this Camp Chef 900. Now going down the rabbit hole on spatulas, presses, and accessories. Dexter and Lodge look to be the most popular.


----------



## AllisonN

Little Jambalaya


----------



## Lawn Noob

Was up at 6am shoehorning a brisket into my Spirit II. Off to a good start at an hour in.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Came out ok in spite of my poor carving skills.


----------



## cnet24

How it started:



How it finished:


----------



## Lawn Noob

cnet24 said:


> How it started:
> 
> 
> 
> How it finished:


Looks good! What rub are you using?


----------



## cnet24

@Lawn Noob combination of 50/50 kosher salt and coarse black pepper and The BBQ Rub from Killer Hogs.


----------



## Lawn Noob

cnet24 said:


> @Lawn Noob combination of 50/50 kosher salt and coarse black pepper and The BBQ Rub from Killer Hogs.


I used the Killer Hogs AP and BBQ rubs on some country style ribs today. They came out great.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Today did a 10# Carolina style pork butt. Came out great!


----------



## Shindoman

My first attempt at Pizzas in my new wood fired pizza oven. The taste was excellent. Need to work on the shape of the pizzas.


----------



## Shindoman

Texas Twinkies


----------



## Lawn Noob

Shindoman said:


> My first attempt at Pizzas in my new wood fired pizza oven. The taste was excellent. Need to work on the shape of the pizzas.


That looks very decent!


----------



## g-man

There is a new Netflix chef table pizza series. It is pretty cool to see.


----------



## Lawn Noob

15# brisket on the Weber.


----------



## PNW_George

This was so good.


----------



## pennstater2005

Whole chicken with lump charcoal and mesquite wood


----------



## DFWdude

Heading to Conroe TX tomorrow to pick up my new smoker. Ordered it 21 weeks ago. I’m pumped!


----------



## DFWdude

Here she is


----------



## DFWdude

First smoke was a success. Tomahawk porkchops finished with a rosemary butter


----------

